# Evitare di fare un errore



## Palomita (20 Gennaio 2014)

Buonasera,
mi sono iscritta al forum perchè ho bisogno di parlare e di ricevere pareri, consigli.
Ho 32 anni, fidanzata da 8, convivo da 5. L'estate prossima mi sposo. Sono innamorata del mio fidanzato (ne ero convinta fino a poche settimane fa).
Da qualche tempo però flirto sul lavoro con un collega più grande (50), battute, occhiate...Un gioco innocente, nato per rendere più leggeri i turni di lavoro. La cosa però adesso mi sta sfuggendo un po' di mano. Ancora non c'è stato nessun approccio fisico (a parte sfioramenti di mani, mani sulle spalle ecc). Mi sento un verme ma devo ammettere che vorrei tanto fare questo passo. Razionalmene ho già fatto tutta la lista dei contro. So già che sarebbe una cazzata enorme ma... non riesco a togliermi dalla mente il sesso con lui.
Penso che la mia storia sia tra i clichè che più clichè non ce n'è (rientra nella categoria "flirt sul lavoro" e nella categoria "donna giovane/uomo maturo" nonchè nella infame categoria "dubbi pre-matrimoniali").
Aiutatemi.
Pronta ad essere linciata.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi sono iscritta al forum perchè ho bisogno di parlare e di ricevere pareri, consigli.
> Ho 32 anni, fidanzata da 8, convivo da 5. L'estate prossima mi sposo. Sono innamorata del mio fidanzato (ne ero convinta fino a poche settimane fa).
> Da qualche tempo però flirto sul lavoro con un collega più grande (50), battute, occhiate...Un gioco innocente, nato per rendere più leggeri i turni di lavoro. La cosa però adesso mi sta sfuggendo un po' di mano. Ancora non c'è stato nessun approccio fisico (a parte sfioramenti di mani, mani sulle spalle ecc). Mi sento un verme ma devo ammettere che vorrei tanto fare questo passo. Razionalmene ho già fatto tutta la lista dei contro. So già che sarebbe una cazzata enorme ma... non riesco a togliermi dalla mente il sesso con lui.
> ...


no macche linciata sei carina 
benvenuta....
consiglio dalla fedele di turno.
non lo fare, lascia perdere, se sai che e' una cazzata, non importa quando la tua brigitta ti chiami alle armi...
resta al tuo posto....
piu che altro perche quando e' un cliche' come tu dici essre il tuo, finisce sempre da cliche'...
cioe' ti accorgi di aver fatto la cazzata piu grande della tua vita solo dopo aver perso tutto.....e ti sposi tra poco, non c'e' stato nulla....
puoi ancora tornare indietro.....

attendo le controparti....

miss


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Gennaio 2014)

La prima cosa che mi viene in mente è che tu senta il peso del passo che hai deciso di fare (il matrimonio) e questa improvvisa attrazione sul lavoro sia una specie di via di fuga psicologica dalla tensione. Se credi sia così, se ne hai anche solo il dubbio, non fare nulla di cui potresti pentirti in maniera drammatica.

Opinione mia.


----------



## Leda (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi sono iscritta al forum perchè ho bisogno di parlare e di ricevere pareri, consigli.
> Ho 32 anni, fidanzata da 8, convivo da 5. L'estate prossima mi sposo. Sono innamorata del mio fidanzato (ne ero convinta fino a poche settimane fa).
> Da qualche tempo però flirto sul lavoro con un collega più grande (50), battute, occhiate...Un gioco innocente, nato per rendere più leggeri i turni di lavoro. La cosa però adesso mi sta sfuggendo un po' di mano. Ancora non c'è stato nessun approccio fisico (a parte sfioramenti di mani, mani sulle spalle ecc). Mi sento un verme ma devo ammettere che vorrei tanto fare questo passo. Razionalmene ho già fatto tutta la lista dei contro. So già che sarebbe una cazzata enorme ma... non riesco a togliermi dalla mente il sesso con lui.
> ...




Brava, vedo che ti sei documentata.












Scherzo  Benvenuta!
Hai fatto bene a scrivere e a esporre i tuoi dubbi.
Il collega è sposato?


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2014)

collega singolo.sposato.separato.....?

ci sono altre donne in ufficio che possano eventualmente confermare/smentire che ci abbia provato anche con loro?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi sono iscritta al forum perchè ho bisogno di parlare e di ricevere pareri, consigli.
> Ho 32 anni, fidanzata da 8, convivo da 5. L'estate prossima mi sposo. Sono innamorata del mio fidanzato (ne ero convinta fino a poche settimane fa).
> Da qualche tempo però flirto sul lavoro con un collega più grande (50), battute, occhiate...Un gioco innocente, nato per rendere più leggeri i turni di lavoro. La cosa però adesso mi sta sfuggendo un po' di mano. Ancora non c'è stato nessun approccio fisico (a parte sfioramenti di mani, mani sulle spalle ecc). Mi sento un verme ma devo ammettere che vorrei tanto fare questo passo. Razionalmene ho già fatto tutta la lista dei contro. So già che sarebbe una cazzata enorme ma... non riesco a togliermi dalla mente il sesso con lui.
> ...


Non sul lavoro. Sul lavoro evita.


----------



## Palomita (20 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Brava, vedo che ti sei documentata.
> 
> Il collega è sposato?


Grazie del benvenuto (soft per il momento )
Lui è separato da due anni però frequenta una donna, penso sua coetanea, da qualche mese.


----------



## Palomita (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sul lavoro. Sul lavoro evita.


Non si scopa nel piatto in cui si mangia... 
Era tua?


----------



## Leda (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Grazie del benvenuto (soft per il momento )
> Lui è separato da due anni però frequenta una donna, penso sua coetanea, da qualche mese.


Hai l'impressione che per lui sia solo un innocuo flirt o ti ha manifestato desideri più forti?
Giusto per capire se sta giocando o se contempla l'idea che finiate a letto insieme (e se poi vi piace, che fate?).


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Non si scopa nel piatto in cui si mangia...
> Era tua?


No.


----------



## Palomita (20 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> collega singolo.sposato.separato.....?
> 
> ci sono altre donne in ufficio che possano eventualmente confermare/smentire che ci abbia provato anche con loro?


Ci avrà provato sicuramente con altre. Esce da un matrimonio, è nella fase giovinezza ritovata.


----------



## erab (20 Gennaio 2014)

Un deja vu.
Devono aver cambiato qualcosa in matrix.














Un deja vu.
Devono aver cambiato qualcosa in matrix.


















Un deja vu.
Devono aver cambiato qualcosa in matrix.









E basta!!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Grazie del benvenuto (soft per il momento )
> Lui è separato da due anni però frequenta una donna, penso sua coetanea, da qualche mese.


Lascia perdere


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi sono iscritta al forum perchè ho bisogno di parlare e di ricevere pareri, consigli.
> Ho 32 anni, fidanzata da 8, convivo da 5. L'estate prossima mi sposo. Sono innamorata del mio fidanzato (ne ero convinta fino a poche settimane fa).
> Da qualche tempo però flirto sul lavoro con un collega più grande (50), battute, occhiate...Un gioco innocente, nato per rendere più leggeri i turni di lavoro. La cosa però adesso mi sta sfuggendo un po' di mano. Ancora non c'è stato nessun approccio fisico (a parte sfioramenti di mani, mani sulle spalle ecc). Mi sento un verme ma devo ammettere che vorrei tanto fare questo passo. Razionalmene ho già fatto tutta la lista dei contro. So già che sarebbe una cazzata enorme ma... non riesco a togliermi dalla mente il sesso con lui.
> ...



Semplice: lascia il tuo ragazzo e trombi con l'uomo maturo. Problema risolto.


----------



## animalibera (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi sono iscritta al forum perchè ho bisogno di parlare e di ricevere pareri, consigli.
> Ho 32 anni, fidanzata da 8, convivo da 5. L'estate prossima mi sposo. Sono innamorata del mio fidanzato (ne ero convinta fino a poche settimane fa).
> Da qualche tempo però flirto sul lavoro con un collega più grande (50), battute, occhiate...Un gioco innocente, nato per rendere più leggeri i turni di lavoro. La cosa però adesso mi sta sfuggendo un po' di mano. Ancora non c'è stato nessun approccio fisico (a parte sfioramenti di mani, mani sulle spalle ecc). Mi sento un verme ma devo ammettere che vorrei tanto fare questo passo. Razionalmene ho già fatto tutta la lista dei contro. So già che sarebbe una cazzata enorme ma... non riesco a togliermi dalla mente il sesso con lui.
> ...


Io lascerei stare per via del discorso lavoro che è sempre consigliabile lasciare separato dalla vita privata..lui è sposato ci ha provato anche con altre colleghe?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Io lascerei stare per via del discorso lavoro che è sempre consigliabile lasciare separato dalla vita privata..lui è sposato ci ha provato anche con altre colleghe?



Nahhhhh è ammore maturo! :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Non si scopa nel piatto in cui si mangia...
> Era tua?


banalmente per motivi di igiene, parbleau.
Poi il piatto si può rompere, è pericoloso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Ci avrà provato* sicuramente con altre*. Esce da un matrimonio, è nella fase giovinezza ritovata.


perfetto: come tu sai delle altre, altri sapranno di te.


----------



## Palomita (20 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Hai l'impressione che per lui sia solo un innocuo flirt o ti ha manifestato desideri più forti?
> Giusto per capire se sta giocando o se contempla l'idea che finiate a letto insieme (e se poi vi piace, che fate?).


Una sera dovevo andare con delle amiche in un locale. Gli ho chiesto che programmi avesse per la serata. Ha detto che doveva cenare a casa della "compagna", ma che poteva benissimo disdire. Insomma ci siamo sentiti più voltedurante la serata e stavamo per vederci ma poi sono tornata in senno e non l'ho fatto venire. Penso che il finire a letto non sia una cosa così lontana. Per fortuna anche lui non è così libero.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Una sera dovevo andare con delle amiche in un locale. Gli ho chiesto che programmi avesse per la serata. Ha detto che doveva cenare a casa della "compagna", ma che poteva benissimo disdire. Insomma ci siamo sentiti più voltedurante la serata e stavamo per vederci ma poi sono tornata in senno e non l'ho fatto venire. Penso che il finire a letto non sia una cosa così lontana. Per fortuna anche lui non è così libero.



Per fortuna? ma fammi capire, uno vuole trombare ed è fortunato che trova un partner sposato? 

Senti a me, lascia il tuo ragazzo.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per fortuna? ma fammi capire, uno vuole trombare ed è fortunato che trova un partner sposato?
> 
> Senti a me, lascia il tuo ragazzo.



per il bene del ragazzo.....
specifica


----------



## Buscopann (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi sono iscritta al forum perchè ho bisogno di parlare e di ricevere pareri, consigli.
> Ho 32 anni, fidanzata da 8, convivo da 5. L'estate prossima mi sposo. Sono innamorata del mio fidanzato (ne ero convinta fino a poche settimane fa).
> Da qualche tempo però flirto sul lavoro con un collega più grande (50), battute, occhiate...Un gioco innocente, nato per rendere più leggeri i turni di lavoro. La cosa però adesso mi sta sfuggendo un po' di mano. Ancora non c'è stato nessun approccio fisico (a parte sfioramenti di mani, mani sulle spalle ecc). Mi sento un verme ma devo ammettere che vorrei tanto fare questo passo. Razionalmene ho già fatto tutta la lista dei contro. So già che sarebbe una cazzata enorme ma... non riesco a togliermi dalla mente il sesso con lui.
> ...


Guarda..io non mi focalizzerei su questo flirt, ma sulla tua situazione emotiva prima di un matrimonio. Cioè..se tu vacilli alla prima flirtata con un collega cinquantenne appena uscito da un matrimonio e che già frequenta un'altra, cosa pensi che succederà con l'anello al dito, la passione che ogni tanto si smorza e che va risvegliata per evitare che si addormenti del tutto, magari un figlio, i pannolini da cambiare, i biberon ecc..ecc..?
Cioè..voglio dire..mica stai vacillando con Brad Pitt..
Rifletti sul matrimonio. Che ti trombi o meno il Briatore di turno ha poca importanza in questo momento.

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> per il bene del ragazzo.....
> specifica



Di entrambi a questo punto.


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Una sera dovevo andare con delle amiche in un locale. Gli ho chiesto che programmi avesse per la serata. Ha detto che doveva cenare a casa della "compagna", ma che poteva benissimo disdire. Insomma ci siamo sentiti più voltedurante la serata e stavamo per vederci ma poi sono tornata in senno e non l'ho fatto venire. Penso che il finire a letto non sia una cosa così lontana. Per fortuna anche lui non è così libero.


separato da poco e ci sta provando a strascico.  insomma voglia di recuperare il tempo perduto.

Può essere divertente come no.      Non mi pare che l'idea di andarci a letto ti disturbi.

semplice voglia di evadere mentalmente dall'imminente matrimonio o a Houston il problema è più serio del previsto?


----------



## Palomita (20 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> La prima cosa che mi viene in mente è che tu senta il peso del passo che hai deciso di fare (il matrimonio) e questa improvvisa attrazione sul lavoro sia una specie di via di fuga psicologica dalla tensione. Se credi sia così, se ne hai anche solo il dubbio, non fare nulla di cui potresti pentirti in maniera drammatica.
> 
> Opinione mia.


In effetti questa storia del matrimonio mi sta facendo venire un po' di strizza. Allo stesso tempo sto male perchè non vorrei avere di questi dubbi a pochi mesi dalle nozze. Della serie "si comincia con il piede sbagliato" .


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Una sera dovevo andare con delle amiche in un locale. Gli ho chiesto che programmi avesse per la serata. Ha detto che doveva cenare a casa della "compagna", ma che poteva benissimo disdire. Insomma ci siamo sentiti più voltedurante la serata e stavamo per vederci ma poi sono tornata in senno e non l'ho fatto venire. Penso che il finire a letto non sia una cosa così lontana. Per fortuna anche lui non è così libero.



lLa prima cosa che dissi alla mia''amica'',quando fu' assunta...attenta i colleghi tienili a distanza.E questo non per evitare''corna''(delle quali mi fregherebbe zero..),ma come consiglio........E'molto pericoloso...stai attenta


----------



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Un deja vu.
> Devono aver cambiato qualcosa in matrix.
> 
> Un deja vu.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Che dici, la nostra nuova amica qui prenderà la pillola blu e domani si sveglierà in camera sua credendo a quello che vorrà lei, oppure prenderà la pillola rossa, restando nel Paese delle Meraviglie finendo per scoprire quanto è profonda la Tana del Bianconiglio ?


----------



## realista1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Una sera dovevo andare con delle amiche in un locale. Gli ho chiesto che programmi avesse per la serata. Ha detto che doveva cenare a casa della "compagna", ma che poteva benissimo disdire. Insomma ci siamo sentiti più voltedurante la serata e stavamo per vederci ma poi sono tornata in senno e non l'ho fatto venire. Penso che il finire a letto non sia una cosa così lontana. Per fortuna anche lui non è così libero.



*Ma sei qui sperando che qlc1 ti salvi da te stessa, dai tuoi ormoni? Sappi che a parole nessuno può riuscirci.* Sopratutto da dietro un pc. *Ma sei fortunata.....io so chi ti può salvare, se tu lo vuoi davvero. Il tuo fidanzato*: non è ancora successo niente, chiedigli aiuto, confessagli la tua buona fede, raccontagli una "giusta" versione dell'accaduto. Non dirgli che hai la marmellata in testa, in questo momento....per i dettagli ci sarà tempo, dopo lo scampato pericolo. Vedrai che se ti ama e non è scemo ti aiuterà a venirne fuori indenne. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Una sera dovevo andare con delle amiche in un locale. Gli ho chiesto che programmi avesse per la serata. Ha detto che doveva cenare a casa della "compagna", ma che poteva benissimo disdire. Insomma ci siamo sentiti più voltedurante la serata e stavamo per vederci ma poi sono tornata in senno e non l'ho fatto venire. *Penso che il finire a letto non sia una cosa così lontana. Per fortuna anche lui non è così libero*.


Mi pare tu ti affidi un po' troppo al caso. Magari prenderti la responsabilità in prima persona delle tue azioni ti aiuterebbe.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> In effetti questa storia del matrimonio mi sta facendo venire un po' di strizza. Allo stesso tempo sto male perchè non vorrei avere di questi dubbi a pochi mesi dalle nozze. Della serie "si comincia con il piede sbagliato" .


Quanto tempo è che stai con il tuo fidanzato?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> *Ma sei qui sperando che qlc1 ti salvi da te stessa, dai tuoi ormoni? Sappi che a parole nessuno può riuscirci.* Sopratutto da dietro un pc. *Ma sei fortunata.....io so chi ti può salvare, se tu lo vuoi davvero. Il tuo fidanzato*: non è ancora successo niente, chiedigli aiuto, confessagli la tua buona fede, raccontagli una "giusta" versione dell'accaduto. Non dirgli che hai la marmellata in testa, in questo momento....per i dettagli ci sarà tempo, dopo lo scampato pericolo. Vedrai che se ti ama e non è scemo ti aiuterà a venirne fuori indenne. In bocca al lupo.


A parte le fregnacce, ma perchè tutto in italiano tranne "qlc1"?


----------



## Fantastica (20 Gennaio 2014)

@Palomita

Te ne pentirai, te ne pentiresti, ti sentiresti sporca e lo saresti, torneresti a casa sporca, non ti leveresti più la sensazione di essere sporca, lurida, comunque mutata, geneticamente mutata. E' questo e solo questo che deve trattenerti, ora e sempre. Perché una scopata cambia la vita. La può cambiare sul serio, nelle tue condizioni di soglia alle nozze.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte le fregnacce, ma perchè tutto in italiano tranne "qlc1"?


fa pendant con il nick


----------



## Principessa (20 Gennaio 2014)

Non scopare con questo collega. 
Rischi di diventare lo zimbello dell'ufficio dove lavori. E per che cosa poi? Per farlo sentire più giovane? 
Lascia stare. Sono d'accordo con chi sostiene che non si dovrebbero mischiare lavoro e vita privata. 
Per amore forse si. Per sesso, no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Palomita
> 
> Te ne pentirai, te ne pentiresti, ti sentiresti sporca e lo saresti, torneresti a casa sporca, non ti leveresti più la sensazione di essere sporca, lurida, comunque mutata, *geneticamente mutata*. E' questo e solo questo che deve trattenerti, ora e sempre. Perché una scopata cambia la vita. La può cambiare sul serio, nelle tue condizioni di soglia alle nozze.


oggi ti vedo un poco pessimista, hai letto Leopardi, eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Palomita
> 
> Te ne pentirai, te ne pentiresti, ti sentiresti sporca e lo saresti, torneresti a casa sporca, non ti leveresti più la sensazione di essere sporca, lurida, comunque mutata, geneticamente mutata. E' questo e solo questo che deve trattenerti, ora e sempre. Perché una scopata cambia la vita. La può cambiare sul serio, nelle tue condizioni di soglia alle nozze.


Ellamadò. Tutt'al più rischia una scopata di merda e puttanai sul lavoro.


----------



## Palomita (20 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Guarda..io non mi focalizzerei su questo flirt, ma sulla tua situazione emotiva prima di un matrimonio. Cioè..se tu vacilli alla prima flirtata con un collega cinquantenne appena uscito da un matrimonio e che già frequenta un'altra, cosa pensi che succederà con l'anello al dito, la passione che ogni tanto si smorza e che va risvegliata per evitare che si addormenti del tutto, magari un figlio, i pannolini da cambiare, i biberon ecc..ecc..?
> Cioè..voglio dire..mica stai vacillando con Brad Pitt..
> Rifletti sul matrimonio. Che ti trombi o meno il Briatore di turno ha poca importanza in questo momento.
> 
> Buscopann


Penso che hai centrato il punto. Sto seriamente pensando di buttare all'aria tutto. Fermate la giostra dei preparativi, voglio scendere


----------



## animalibera (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per fortuna? ma fammi capire, uno vuole trombare ed è fortunato che trova un partner sposato?
> 
> Senti a me, lascia il tuo ragazzo.



Ascolta tu ci stai cascando con tutte le scarpe....rifletti sulla relazione con il tuo ragazzo se cominci cosi già prima di avere l'anello al dito sei fritta :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Penso che hai centrato il punto. Sto seriamente pensando di buttare all'aria tutto. Fermate la giostra dei preparativi, voglio scendere


ohhh. Fermate chi?


----------



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ellamadò. Tutt'al più rischia una scopata di merda e puttanai sul lavoro.


Infatti.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Penso che hai centrato il punto. Sto seriamente pensando di buttare all'aria tutto. Fermate la giostra dei preparativi, voglio scendere


a matta.....
mo perche t e' salita la scimmia sputtani tutto?
ao'!!! ripigliati!


----------



## realista1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte le fregnacce, ma perchè tutto in italiano tranne "qlc1"?





Ovvio.....


----------



## animalibera (20 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Guarda..io non mi focalizzerei su questo flirt, ma sulla tua situazione emotiva prima di un matrimonio. Cioè..se tu vacilli alla prima flirtata con un collega cinquantenne appena uscito da un matrimonio e che già frequenta un'altra, cosa pensi che succederà con l'anello al dito, la passione che ogni tanto si smorza e che va risvegliata per evitare che si addormenti del tutto, magari un figlio, i pannolini da cambiare, i biberon ecc..ecc..?
> Cioè..voglio dire..mica stai vacillando con Brad Pitt..
> Rifletti sul matrimonio. Che ti trombi o meno il Briatore di turno ha poca importanza in questo momento.
> 
> Buscopann



Quoto stai messa come me che sono sposata da 15 anni :up: più altri 3 di convivenza azz..


----------



## Horny (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Penso che hai centrato il punto. Sto seriamente pensando di buttare all'aria tutto. Fermate la giostra dei preparativi, voglio scendere


ecco.
non pensare, fallo!
il prima possibile,
prima che sensi di colpa
immotivati o altre amenità
ti frenino.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Penso che hai centrato il punto. Sto seriamente pensando di buttare all'aria tutto. Fermate la giostra dei preparativi, voglio scendere


Ma basta dirlo, in quel caso. Se non te la senti non te la senti.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Ovvio.....


Sei stupido?


----------



## lorenzo gippa (20 Gennaio 2014)

Cara Palomita
Mio parere matrimonio pensaci poiche se nasce da questo tradimento è destinato a morire.
Poi sul lavoro evita poiche si sa come sono i posti di lavoro, se non resterà dentro a voi e potrebbe starci anche la mostra del trofeo (da parte di lui ovvio non tua) e quello di etichetterebbe come poco di buono se invece resterà dentro e se un giorno invece trovassi un amore vero con un tuo collega diventerà un peso enorme che non sai come dirlo e avrai paura di perderlo.
A quel punto capirai che non è stato una scopata ma è stata la tua rovina per un motivo di fondo, non si capirebbe perche una ragazza dovrebbe fare sesso con uno che potrebbe essere suo padre.

MI spiace dirti questo ma se vuoi allargare i tuoi orizzonti fallo fuori della sfera lavorativa.... cmq resta implicito che dovrai pensare bene al matrimonio e se gia hai dubbi adesso meglio rinunciare.


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2014)

*ok,siamo arrivati al dunque*



Palomita ha detto:


> Penso che hai centrato il punto. Sto seriamente pensando di buttare all'aria tutto. Fermate la giostra dei preparativi, voglio scendere


allora sì,lascia pure perdere il 50enne a pesca e chiediti come mai questa voglia di fuggire dal matrimonio imminente


----------



## Palomita (20 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> *Ma sei qui sperando che qlc1 ti salvi da te stessa, dai tuoi ormoni? Sappi che a parole nessuno può riuscirci.* Sopratutto da dietro un pc. *Ma sei fortunata.....io so chi ti può salvare, se tu lo vuoi davvero. Il tuo fidanzato*: non è ancora successo niente, chiedigli aiuto, confessagli la tua buona fede, raccontagli una "giusta" versione dell'accaduto. Non dirgli che hai la marmellata in testa, in questo momento....per i dettagli ci sarà tempo, dopo lo scampato pericolo. Vedrai che se ti ama e non è scemo ti aiuterà a venirne fuori indenne. In bocca al lupo.


So che nessuno mi può salvare dai miei ormoni. Ma sapete essere spietatamente sinceri e questo mi può aiutare


----------



## realista1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei stupido?




Sono un Jedi. Come Obi1....Kenobi.


----------



## Fantastica (20 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oggi ti vedo un poco pessimista, hai letto Leopardi, eh?


No, sono solo seria. Non credo che la nostra Pal si farebbe una scopata leggera, se non l'avrebbe già fatta e non sarebbe qui, no?
Era una dissuasione un po' pesante, toh. Giacomo mio, comunque non era un pessimista. Era solo incazzato.


----------



## net (20 Gennaio 2014)

La questione è solo una: tu cosa vuoi? Fino a che non conosci la risposta, resta ferma a pensare.


----------



## animalibera (20 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> *Ma sei qui sperando che qlc1 ti salvi da te stessa, dai tuoi ormoni? Sappi che a parole nessuno può riuscirci.* Sopratutto da dietro un pc. *Ma sei fortunata.....io so chi ti può salvare, se tu lo vuoi davvero. Il tuo fidanzato*: non è ancora successo niente, chiedigli aiuto, confessagli la tua buona fede, raccontagli una "giusta" versione dell'accaduto. Non dirgli che hai la marmellata in testa, in questo momento....per i dettagli ci sarà tempo, dopo lo scampato pericolo. Vedrai che se ti ama e non è scemo ti aiuterà a venirne fuori indenne. In bocca al lupo.



Ma scherziamo?


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora sì,lascia pure perdere il 50enne a pesca e chiediti come mai questa voglia di fuggire dal matrimonio imminente



Esimio Perpl.....vedi??noi ultra cinquantenni siamo ambiti dalle trentenni.perche'siamo un 'altra categoria...


----------



## realista1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> So che nessuno mi può salvare dai miei ormoni. Ma sapete essere spietatamente sinceri e questo mi può aiutare



La mia risposta è l'unica che può farti evitare il tunnel che hai davanti. Poi, a molti piacciono le gallerie......con tutte quelle lucine, le colonnine del SOS....hanno un certo fascino.


----------



## Palomita (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quanto tempo è che stai con il tuo fidanzato?


Otto anni.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Otto anni.


E prima? Hai avuto qualcuno prima?


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> banalmente per motivi di igiene, parbleau.
> Poi il piatto si può rompere, è pericoloso.



:risata:il verde è mio, per la risata fragorosa che m'hai fatto fare in biblioteca attirandomi gli sguardi irati di tutti :singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> La mia risposta è l'unica che può farti evitare il tunnel che hai davanti. Poi, a molti piacciono le gallerie......con tutte quelle lucine, le colonnine del SOS....hanno un certo fascino.


certo vai dal tuo ragazzo e digli: sai mi vorrei fare il collega...aiuto.....


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Esimio Perpl.....vedi??noi ultra cinquantenni siamo ambiti dalle trentenni.perche'siamo un 'altra categoria...


Grandissimo MICIONE, piazzi sempre la zampata MORTALE.


----------



## realista1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Ma scherziamo?




Sempre meglio di:"Pensaci e poi ripensaci, e poi ancora ripensaci, poi calati le mutande in modo che si veda una chiappa sola e vedi che effetto ti fa, poi rifermati e ripensaci......":mexican:


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Esimio Perpl.....vedi??noi ultra cinquantenni siamo ambiti dalle trentenni.perche'siamo un 'altra categoria...


non ne dubito



Palomita ha detto:


> Otto anni.


sempre stata fedele in questi 8 anni?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi sono iscritta al forum perchè ho bisogno di parlare e di ricevere pareri, consigli.
> Ho 32 anni, fidanzata da 8, convivo da 5. L'estate prossima mi sposo. Sono innamorata del mio fidanzato (ne ero convinta fino a poche settimane fa).
> Da qualche tempo però flirto sul lavoro con un collega più grande (50), battute, occhiate...Un gioco innocente, nato per rendere più leggeri i turni di lavoro. La cosa però adesso mi sta sfuggendo un po' di mano. Ancora non c'è stato nessun approccio fisico (a parte sfioramenti di mani, mani sulle spalle ecc). Mi sento un verme ma devo ammettere che vorrei tanto fare questo passo. Razionalmene ho già fatto tutta la lista dei contro. So già che sarebbe una cazzata enorme ma... non riesco a togliermi dalla mente il sesso con lui.
> ...


Prescindendo da tutto il dubbio tradisco o non tradisco ( anch'esso e ti stai per sposare ti direi secondo me meglio di no) ma poi porca zozza con un collega di lavoro ?!??! Credo non ci possa essere cavolata più certa ... Coi colleghi di lavoro al limite ci vai a convivere ( se superi il problema lavoro da portare in casa) ma certo non ci scopi random ... No no no ... Passa oltre


----------



## Fantastica (20 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Esimio Perpl.....vedi??noi ultra cinquantenni siamo ambiti dalle trentenni.perche'siamo un 'altra categoria...


JB ha detto "scopata di merda". Da meditare, no?


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ne dubito
> 
> 
> 
> sempre stata fedele in questi 8 anni?


ma io penso di si, senno che senso avrebbero ste pare oggi?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, sono solo seria. Non credo che la nostra Pal si farebbe una scopata leggera, se non l'avrebbe già fatta e non sarebbe qui, no?
> Era una dissuasione un po' pesante, toh. Giacomo mio, comunque non era un pessimista. Era solo incazzato.


Ma che vor dì, mica uno è nato imparato. Ci sta che se è la prima volta (ed alle soglie di un matrimonio) una possa avere dei dubbi, ma non vuol dire che non potrebbe essere una più tranquilla, in seguito.


----------



## realista1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> certo vai dal tuo ragazzo e digli: sai mi vorrei fare il collega...aiuto.....




io non ho detto questo.....anzi, ho detto di dire  "quasi" il contrario. Cosa vera, tra l'altro, da un certo punto di vista....


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Sono un Jedi. Come Obi1....Kenobi.


a volte la realtà supera la fantasia...


----------



## Palomita (20 Gennaio 2014)

In questi otto anni sempre stata fedele. Senza nessuna fatica. Solo una sbandatina innocente (sempre uomo più grande, sempre con un ruolo di "insegnante" sul lavoro) circa un anno fa (del tipo che ci ho fatto dei pensieri e con qualche carezza solitaria è passata ogni paura!).


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> JB ha detto "scopata di merda". Da meditare, no?



Fanti...lui intende perche'farsi una scopata con il collega e'idea di m.........Del resto la superiorita'degli ultra 50 enni,e'realta'.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Fanti...lui intende perche'farsi una scopata con il collega e'idea di m.........Del resto la superiorita'degli ultra 50 enni,e'realta'.


bah...io ho un apdre come te....e la realta mi sembra molto diversa.....


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> In questi otto anni sempre stata fedele. Senza nessuna fatica. Solo una sbandatina innocente (sempre uomo più grande, sempre con un ruolo di "insegnante" sul lavoro) circa un anno fa (del tipo che ci ho fatto dei pensieri e con qualche carezza solitaria è passata ogni paura!).


Io penso che, oltre che paura del matrimonio forse, è più curiosità che altro. Ma se è così sta cosa non te la toglierai sposandoti. O meglio, non te la toglierai col tuo fidanzato.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> bah...io ho un apdre come te....e la realta mi sembra molto diversa.....



 ho amico coetaneo che ha dichiarato,di ''usarlo solo per funzioni biologiche''mica tutti sono Lothar no......


----------



## realista1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a volte la realtà supera la fantasia...




A chi scrive idiozie a ripetizione, qualche volta, (qualche rarissima volta), va data soddisfazione.:mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Fanti...lui intende perche'farsi una scopata con il collega e'idea di m.........Del resto la superiorita'degli ultra 50 enni,e'realta'.


No no, intendevo proprio che nella media dei casi con uno di cinquanta (o più) la scopata di merda è probabile. Poi, dipende una a cosa è abituata e cosa s'aspetta. Ovviamente non è una legge naturale, immagino ci siano cinquantenni che col cazzo spaccano montagne, però è facile che sia il contrario.


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> In questi otto anni sempre stata fedele. Senza nessuna fatica. Solo una sbandatina innocente (sempre uomo più grande, sempre con un ruolo di "insegnante" sul lavoro) circa un anno fa (del tipo che ci ho fatto dei pensieri e con qualche carezza solitaria è passata ogni paura!).


ok,è panico da matrimonio.    come mai?


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, intendevo proprio che nella media dei casi con uno di cinquanta (o più) la scopata di merda è probabile. Poi, dipende una a cosa è abituata e cosa s'aspetta. Ovviamente non è una legge naturale, immagino ci siano cinquantenni che col cazzo spaccano montagne, però è facile che sia il contrario.


non so amico....dipende...ricordi la Tebe??e il man altro che 50anni aveva...........


----------



## Fantastica (20 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non so amico....dipende...ricordi la Tebe??e il man altro che 50anni aveva...........


Lothar, non ti preoccupare. Stai sereno, ché il caravanserraglio ce l'hai pieno.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ho amico coetaneo che ha dichiarato,di ''usarlo solo per funzioni biologiche''mica tutti sono Lothar no......


si si ma e' lo stesso...a 50 anni suonati io penserei ad altro..
a me sembra che tu voglia fuggire dall eta che avanza....
se non lo fai per bisogno fisiologico o perche non ami e/o non sei piu attratto da tua moglie.....
alla tua eta, restano poche le spiegazioni


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, *intendevo proprio che nella media dei casi con uno di cinquanta (o più) la scopata di merda è probabile*. Poi, dipende una a cosa è abituata e cosa s'aspetta. Ovviamente non è una legge naturale, immagino ci siano cinquantenni che col cazzo spaccano montagne, però è facile che sia il contrario.


tu stai vivendo una paura immotivata, secondo me. Stai sereno che non è così.


----------



## Fantastica (20 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu stai vivendo una *paura* immotivata, secondo me. Stai sereno che non è così.


JB??


----------



## Palomita (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io penso che, oltre che paura del matrimonio forse, è più curiosità che altro. Ma se è così sta cosa non te la toglierai sposandoti. O meglio, non te la toglierai col tuo fidanzato.


Infatti. Pensavo:
-Ci scopo (sperando che non mi piaccia troppo) mi tolgo lo sfizio e torno al'ovile. Oppure
-Faccio passare del tempo e vediamo se il fuoco si spenge da solo


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu stai vivendo una paura immotivata, secondo me. Stai sereno che non è così.


ma magari 50 anni vs 50 anni no, 
ma 20/30 vs 50 forse si....


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Infatti. Pensavo:
> -*Ci scopo (sperando che non mi piaccia troppo) mi tolgo lo sfizio e torno al'ovile.* Oppure
> -Faccio passare del tempo e vediamo se il fuoco si spenge da solo


inorridisco solo a vederti prendere questa come possibilita...
e il tuo ragazzo?


----------



## animalibera (20 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Sempre meglio di:"Pensaci e poi ripensaci, e poi ancora ripensaci, poi calati le mutande in modo che si veda una chiappa sola e vedi che effetto ti fa, poi rifermati e ripensaci......":mexican:



vabbè se la metti così allora facciamo ambaraba cicci coccò ...apa: poi però il dottore si ammalò..


----------



## animalibera (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> inorridisco solo a vederti prendere questa come possibilita...
> e il tuo ragazzo?



:up:


----------



## Principessa (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, intendevo proprio che nella media dei casi con uno di cinquanta (o più) la scopata di merda è probabile. Poi, dipende una a cosa è abituata e cosa s'aspetta. Ovviamente non è una legge naturale, immagino ci siano cinquantenni che col cazzo spaccano montagne, però è facile che sia il contrario.


Ti sbagli. Proprio perché devono dimostrare che ancora funzionano alla grande e che il tempo non passa, scopano da paura. 
Quelli che proprio non ce la fanno, non ci provano nemmeno con quelle della mia età.


----------



## Palomita (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> inorridisco solo a vederti prendere questa come possibilita...
> e il tuo ragazzo?


Lui ovviamente non dovrebbe sapere nulla.


----------



## realista1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Infatti. Pensavo:
> -Ci scopo (sperando che non mi piaccia troppo) mi tolgo lo sfizio e torno al'ovile. Oppure
> -Faccio passare del tempo e vediamo se il fuoco si spenge da solo




La seconda possibilità è irreale. Quindi hai 5 possibilità, per come ci stai descrivendo la situazione:
1) ci scopi
2) ci scopi
3) ci scopi
4) ci scopi
5) ci scopi.
A te a scelta.


----------



## Fantastica (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Lui ovviamente non dovrebbe sapere nulla.


Ma lo sapresti tu. Il punto è proprio questo. Apri un fossato incolmabile.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si si ma e' lo stesso...a 50 anni suonati io penserei ad altro..
> a me sembra che tu voglia fuggire dall eta che avanza....
> se non lo fai per bisogno fisiologico o perche non ami e/o non sei piu attratto da tua moglie.....
> alla tua eta, restano poche le spiegazioni



amica pungente...e'un hobby come un'altro...le spiegazioni poi,non ci sono..


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Infatti. Pensavo:
> -Ci scopo (sperando che non mi piaccia troppo) mi tolgo lo sfizio e torno al'ovile. Oppure
> -Faccio passare del tempo e vediamo se il fuoco si spenge da solo


nah.    le probabilità che non ti piaccia le vedo molto scarse.    è un fuoco che quando si accende non si spegne più,al massimo si contiene


----------



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu stai vivendo una paura immotivata, secondo me. Stai sereno che non è così.


Anche perchè se è così mi restano solo sei anni di onorata attività e poi lo appendo al chiodo 

E io che facevo selezione.....qui invece tocca cominciare a darlo via come se non fosse il mio


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Lui ovviamente non dovrebbe sapere nulla.


certo....
bella cosa......
per dare un po di ari a brigitta mandi all aria un matrimonio.....
te dovresti sta un po da sola....
ma un bel po...


----------



## animalibera (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Lui ovviamente non dovrebbe sapere nulla.



se lo fai ..e sei  ibera di farlo..prendi la saggia decisione di non sposarti...dopo che rompi le uova puoi farci solo la frittata


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amica pungente...e'un hobby come un'altro...le spiegazioni poi,non ci sono..



ma insomma lothar, scusa non voglio pungerti, non con te, ti vedo troppo simile a mio padre...scusa ma e' quello che penso....
non lo vedo come un hobby.....
scusa affatto, penso a tua moglie e al male che sentirebbe se mai venisse a sapere.....
tu ci pensi mai?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu stai vivendo una paura immotivata, secondo me. Stai sereno che non è così.





Principessa ha detto:


> Ti sbagli. Proprio perché devono dimostrare che ancora funzionano alla grande e che il tempo non passa, scopano da paura.
> Quelli che proprio non ce la fanno, non ci provano nemmeno con quelle della mia età.



quoto




Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche perchè se è così mi restano solo sei anni di onorata attività e poi lo appendo al chiodo
> 
> E io che facevo selezione.....qui invece tocca cominciare a darlo via come se non fosse il mio


ok mi trattengo e non dico nulla.....


----------



## Palomita (20 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma lo sapresti tu. Il punto è proprio questo. Apri un fossato incolmabile.


Lo so che per me sarebbe la prima volta che tradisco. Ma potrei essere una di quelle brave. Che lo fanno ma danno a tutto il giusto peso. L'amore da una parte, il sesso dall'altra (solo per questa volta, mica divento una seriale)


----------



## free (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Lui ovviamente non dovrebbe sapere nulla.



mi spiace, ma io vedo una differenza abissale tra convivere e convivere in attesa delle nozze già fissate
tradire quello che si sa già essere il proprio futuro marito (senza che peraltro nessuno ci punti un mitra per sposarlo) mi pare proprio un gesto insensato!


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Lo so che per me sarebbe la prima volta che tradisco. Ma potrei essere una di quelle brave. Che lo fanno ma danno a tutto il giusto peso. L'amore da una parte, il sesso dall'altra (solo per questa volta, mica divento una seriale)


una di quelle brave?
ma signorina, l hai capito che tradire non e' una bella cosa?
aiutatemi vi prego....


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche perchè se è così mi restano solo sei anni di onorata attività e poi lo appendo al chiodo
> 
> E io che facevo selezione.....qui invece tocca cominciare a darlo via come se non fosse il mio


44
ma se te ne davo 30, dalla voce e tutto il resto ??


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> mi spiace, ma io vedo una differenza abissale tra convivere e convivere in attesa delle nozze già fissate
> tradire quello che si sa già essere il proprio futuro marito (senza che peraltro nessuno ci punti un mitra per sposarlo) mi pare proprio un gesto insensato!


lo sai che sono un po stupidina...
tu sei d accordo o no a questa storia del tradimento?

prima di darti un verde voglio le prove


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2014)

*ma per favore*



Palomita ha detto:


> Lo so che per me sarebbe la prima volta che tradisco. Ma potrei essere una di quelle brave. Che lo fanno ma danno a tutto il giusto peso. L'amore da una parte, il sesso dall'altra (solo per questa volta, mica divento una seriale)


che tu possa diventare una brava,pò esse.     ma levati dalla testa che una volta cominciato tu possa smettere.

Te lo stiamo dicendo più o meno tutti:  chiediti piuttosto se sia il caso di sposarsi,se stai messa così.

chè il 50enne è solo un dettaglio


----------



## free (20 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non so amico....dipende...ricordi la Tebe??e il man altro che 50anni aveva...........



ne parli come se fosse una cosa mitologica


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sarà meglio


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi sono iscritta al forum perchè ho bisogno di parlare e di ricevere pareri, consigli.
> Ho 32 anni, fidanzata da 8, convivo da 5. L'estate prossima mi sposo. Sono innamorata del mio fidanzato (ne ero convinta fino a poche settimane fa).
> Da qualche tempo però flirto sul lavoro con un collega più grande (50), battute, occhiate...Un gioco innocente, nato per rendere più leggeri i turni di lavoro. La cosa però adesso mi sta sfuggendo un po' di mano. Ancora non c'è stato nessun approccio fisico (a parte sfioramenti di mani, mani sulle spalle ecc). Mi sento un verme ma devo ammettere che vorrei tanto fare questo passo. Razionalmene ho già fatto tutta la lista dei contro. So già che sarebbe una cazzata enorme ma... non riesco a togliermi dalla mente il sesso con lui.
> ...


Benvenuta Palomita.Ti hanno detto tutto l'indispensabile
Quello che ti dico io e che tu per il 50 enne rappresenti
solamente un numero e qualche scopata in più.Nient`altro.
Semplicemente una in più che rafforza la sua autostima.
Probabilmente si vanterà delle vostre scopate con gli
amici al bar fiero di essersi fatto una con 20 anni in meno
in procinto di sposarsi.E scommetto che il suo matrimonio
è finito per corna...Se è così che vuoi essere considerata fai pure
la cazzata ma togliti qualsiasi romanticheria dalla testa


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma insomma lothar, scusa non voglio pungerti, non con te, ti vedo troppo simile a mio padre...scusa ma e' quello che penso....
> non lo vedo come un hobby.....
> scusa affatto, penso a tua moglie e al male che sentirebbe se mai venisse a sapere.....
> tu ci pensi mai?



se ci pensi nn tradisci.


----------



## Palomita (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> una di quelle brave?
> ma signorina, l hai capito che tradire non e' una bella cosa?
> aiutatemi vi prego....


Sarà che io anche nei film avevo sempre più simpatia per i cattivi...
e anche qui, nel forum... JB, il conte, lothar


----------



## free (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo sai che sono un po stupidina...
> tu sei d accordo o no a questa storia del tradimento?
> 
> prima di darti un verde voglio le prove



tradire il futuro marito? ovviamente no, no bbuono!


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> se ci pensi nn tradisci.


ti sei risposto da solo


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Sarà che io anche nei film avevo sempre più simpatia per i cattivi...
> e anche qui, nel forum... JB, il conte, lothar


eh? ma sei scema?

bon ciao ragazzi io esco da quest DDD tutto scemo come lei.....


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Sarà che io anche nei film avevo sempre più simpatia per i cattivi...
> e anche qui, nel forum... JB, il conte, lothar



e fai bene...anche se Conte ormai e'oca morta..Jb non so....

Attenta amica...perche'non e'che smetti qdo vuoi...almeno io non ci riesco.....ociooooooooooooo


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> tradire il futuro marito? ovviamente no, no bbuono!


ecco ti ringrazio.....


----------



## realista1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Lo so che per me sarebbe la prima volta che tradisco. Ma potrei essere una di quelle brave. Che lo fanno ma danno a tutto il giusto peso. L'amore da una parte, il sesso dall'altra (solo per questa volta, mica divento una seriale)




Ad ogni intervento che aggiungi diventa tutto più chiaro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma dillo subito, che il tuo scopo è sapere come fare, a fare quello che ti canta la testa,facendo il minor danno possibile.
Sono sicuro che ci sono persone che sapranno istruirti a dovere. Se lo scrivevi subito era tutto più chiaro.......Ahhhhhh, già: ma tu avevi paura del linciaggio, della lapidazione. Così hai pensato di prenderla alla moooolto larga: che farò, sarà giusto fare così e colà, eccetera. Salutaci il tuo ragazzo. Rinascerà a primavera......Cervo a primavera.:mexican:


----------



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Sarà che io anche nei film avevo sempre più simpatia per i cattivi...
> e anche qui, nel forum... JB, il conte, lothar


Vabbè ma quelli che hai citato mica sono cattivi.........assomigliano  più ai minions


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Ad ogni intervento che aggiungi diventa tutto più chiaro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma dillo subito, che il tuo scopo è sapere come fare, a fare quello che ti canta la testa,facendo il minor danno possibile.
> Sono sicuro che ci sono persone che sapranno istruirti a dovere. Se lo scrivevi subito era tutto più chiaro.......Ahhhhhh, già: ma tu avevi paura del linciaggio, della lapidazione. Così hai pensato di prenderla alla moooolto larga: che farò, sarà giusto fare così e colà, eccetera. Salutaci il tuo ragazzo. Rinascerà a primavera......Cervo a primavera.:mexican:



bravo!!! per una volta siamo d accordo....


----------



## Palomita (20 Gennaio 2014)

Avete ragione. Il punto è il matrimonio. Il 50enne probabilmente l'ho tirato dentro a pretesto. Grazie a tutti dei consigli che mi avete dato fin'ora .
E' terribile mettere in dubbio quello che si è costruito in 8 anni, quello in cui si è sempre creduto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Lo so che per me sarebbe la prima volta che tradisco. Ma potrei essere una di quelle brave. Che lo fanno ma danno a tutto il giusto peso. L'amore da una parte, il sesso dall'altra (solo per questa volta, mica divento una seriale)


ahhhhh, volevi il bignami. Scrivi a Lothar in MP allora, che ti fa una lezione sui coperchi.


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2014)

*Prego*



Palomita ha detto:


> Avete ragione. Il punto è il matrimonio. Il 50enne probabilmente l'ho tirato dentro a pretesto. Grazie a tutti dei consigli che mi avete dato fin'ora


mi auguro che tu abbia la forza di stoppare tutto e pensarci bene bene ma bene su.

mi riferisco al matrimonio,ovviamente


----------



## realista1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> bravo!!! per una volta siamo d accordo....




Noi siamo sempre d'accordo....... Solo che tu a volte esageri.....


----------



## Palomita (20 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi auguro che tu abbia la forza di stoppare tutto e pensarci bene bene ma bene su.
> 
> mi riferisco al matrimonio,ovviamente


Grazie mille. Sono molto confusa (volevo mettermi questo nick ma ce n'erano gia' ). So solo che l'ultima cosa che voglio è far del male al mio ragazzo. La penultima è perderlo.


----------



## realista1 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Grazie mille. Sono molto confusa (volevo mettermi questo nick ma ce n'erano gia' ). So solo che l'ultima cosa che voglio è far del male al mio ragazzo. La penultima è perderlo.




Il problema è la terzultima.......quella che viene PRIMA di penultima e ultima....


----------



## Palomita (20 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Il problema è la terzultima.......quella che viene PRIMA di penultima e ultima....


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2014)

*riassumiamo*



Palomita ha detto:


> Grazie mille. Sono molto confusa (volevo mettermi questo nick ma ce n'erano gia' ). So solo che l'ultima cosa che voglio è far del male al mio ragazzo. La penultima è perderlo.


1-hai una paura fottuta di sposarti,ma ancora non hai speso una parola sul perchè
2-non vuoi perdere il tuo fidanzato ma non hai remore particolari a tradirlo
3-pare che tu abbia una predilizione per gli uomini molto maturi
4-non ti è ancora chiaro che per l'impostazione mentale che trapela dalle tue parole,tradire ti piacerà moltissimo e quindi avrai bisogno di molti consigli per imparare a gestire questa cosa

effettivamente la confusione è tanta.....


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Lo so che per me sarebbe la prima volta che tradisco. Ma potrei essere una di quelle brave. Che lo fanno ma danno a tutto il giusto peso. L'amore da una parte, il sesso dall'altra (solo per questa volta, mica divento una seriale)


Povero fidanzato.Fra 1 anno ce lo troviamo qui...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu stai vivendo una paura immotivata, secondo me. Stai sereno che non è così.


Ma io veramente non ho nè paura nè problemi particolari.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Infatti. Pensavo:
> -Ci scopo (sperando che non mi piaccia troppo) mi tolgo lo sfizio e torno al'ovile. Oppure
> -Faccio passare del tempo e vediamo se il fuoco si spenge da solo


Potresti pure scopare ma non con quello. Non con uno sul lavoro, no. E comunque col tempo si potrebbe spegnere il fuoco per sto tizio, ma non in generale. Se sei curiosa la curiosità ti rimarrà comunque.


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Povero fidanzato.Fra 1 anno ce lo troviamo qui...


magari prima magari mai,chissà.    resta il fatto che sta ragazza deve riflettere su quello che sta per fare


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non so amico....dipende...ricordi la Tebe??e il man altro che 50anni aveva...........


Eh, ma infatti sto Man ne aveva di problemucci.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, intendevo proprio che nella media dei casi con uno di cinquanta (o più) la scopata di merda è probabile. Poi, dipende una a cosa è abituata e cosa s'aspetta. Ovviamente non è una legge naturale, immagino ci siano cinquantenni che col cazzo spaccano montagne, però è facile che sia il contrario.


ma scherzi o dici sul serio?
sembra una roba scritta da un ragazzino


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, intendevo proprio che nella media dei casi con uno di cinquanta (o più) la scopata di merda è probabile. Poi, dipende una a cosa è abituata e cosa s'aspetta. Ovviamente non è una legge naturale, immagino ci siano cinquantenni che col cazzo spaccano montagne, però è facile che sia il contrario.


Ma aspetta di arrivarci a 50 poi mi racconti :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma infatti sto Man ne aveva di problemucci.


ma a quanto pare è piaciuto lo stesso e pure molto.
quei problemucci li ha anche gente di venti , trenta, quaranta


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scherzi o dici sul serio?
> sembra una roba scritta da un ragazzino


Ma mò, non è che siccome siete su quell'età (ed i mariti di quella età) dovente NECESSARIAMENTE non essere d'accordo. A me non è che frega un cazzo, voglio dire, ai cinquanta ci arriverò, spero, pur'io. Però, CAZZO, che c'è tanta gente, tante donne, insoddisfatte non è che sono io ad inventarmelo. Eh oh, signore mie. Non ho mica scritto che è sempre così. Ho scritto che capita spesso che tu vai con uno di conquant'anni, tu trentenne/ventenne dico, e ti capita la scopata di merda. Non è una costante, ma capita.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mò, non è che *siccome siete su quell'età (*ed i mariti di quella età) dovente NECESSARIAMENTE non essere d'accordo. A me non è che frega un cazzo, voglio dire, ai cinquanta ci arrverò, spero pur'io. Però, CAZZO, che c'è tanta gente, tante donne, insoddisfatte non è che sono io ad inventarmelo. Eh oh, signore mie. Non ho mica scritto che è sempre così. Ho scritto che capita spesso che tu vai con uno di conquant'anni, tu trentenne/ventenne dico, e ti capita la scopata di merda. Non è una costante, ma capita.


sarà ma non mi risulta.
poi libero di aspettarti un tale triste destino


----------



## Principessa (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mò, non è che siccome siete su quell'età (ed i mariti di quella età) dovente NECESSARIAMENTE non essere d'accordo. A me non è che frega un cazzo, voglio dire, ai cinquanta ci arrverò, spero pur'io. Però, CAZZO, che c'è tanta gente, tante donne, insoddisfatte non è che sono io ad inventarmelo. Eh oh, signore mie. Non ho mica scritto che è sempre così. Ho scritto che capita spesso che tu vai con uno di conquant'anni, tu trentenne/ventenne dico, e ti capita la scopata di merda. Non è una costante, ma capita.


Capita con chiunque. C'entra poco l'eta'.


----------



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> 44
> ma se te ne davo 30, dalla voce e *tutto il resto *??


Ebbene si, Sono 44......come i gatti....quelli in fila...etc etc

Hemmmm! Misss....Psssstttt.......fammiti dire una cosa.....


Per il mio, il tuo, il nostro, quello di tutti, per il bene dell'intero emisfero, specifica bene cosa intendi con *TUTTO IL RESTO* perchè altrimenti le distruzioni previste dai Maya e da Nostradamus messi insieme al confronto erano bazzecole 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a quanto pare è piaciuto lo stesso e pure molto.
> quei problemucci li ha anche gente di venti , trenta, quaranta



Ma io JB lo scuso ,perche' sulla soglia dei 40 anni,mi chiedevo...e quando ne avro'50???invece e'meglio adesso di allora,quando ne ho voglia davvero e, non lo faccio tanto per fare(purtroppo ogni tanto succede..)


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà ma non mi risulta.
> poi libero di aspettarti un tale triste destino


Cosa non ti risulta? che sei una cinquantenne? Menti tu? Poi: io non mi aspetto nulla. Io vivo adesso, non tra dodici e rotti anni. Quello che verrà verrà, non possa mica farci nulla.


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Sarà che io anche nei film avevo sempre più simpatia per i cattivi...
> e anche qui, nel forum... JB, il conte, lothar


Ma non sono cattivi! E' che li disegnano così! :rotfl:

Ciao e benvenuta!
Anche secondo me, più che il filrt con il 50enne, devi capire se vuoi veramente continuare la tua convivenza con il "vincolo" del matrimonio...

:smile:


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> magari prima magari mai,chissà.    resta il fatto che sta ragazza deve riflettere su quello che sta per fare


Dovrebbe riflettere con il cervello e non con...e poi si dice che son gli
uomini a ragionare con la testa di sotto.Anche le donne non sono
da meno...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Capita con chiunque. C'entra poco l'eta'.


Ma uno che a vent'anni o a trent'anni già era, diciamo, poco portato, pensi che a cinquanta migliora? Peggiora. PEGGIORA, succede quello. Ed anche uno che a venti era un ganzo, a cinquanta pensi che abbia lo stesso regime? Uh?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> certo vai dal tuo ragazzo e digli: sai mi vorrei fare il collega...aiuto.....


SI
SI 
SI

Per quanto ne diciate

Questa sarebbe l'unica cosa intelligente da fare....

Senti mi sta succedendo questo....

Ma porca troia....
Credete che non mi sia mai successo di avere la moglie tutta per aria
perchè il collega le fa il filo?

E che mi disse?
Mi ha perfino palpato il culo!

E io serissimo...
Ovvio, nessun uomo tenta di palpare un culo brutto...

Parlare chiaro e non tirarsi bussolotti....

Forse per sta utente ci vorrebbe mia moglie
che doveva sposarsi con un altro che non ero io....

Ma questa è un'altra storia....

Parlare chiaro...
Rimandiamo le nozze perchè ho sta roba qui...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma io JB lo scuso ,perche' sulla soglia dei 40 anni,mi chiedevo...e quando ne avro'50???invece e'meglio adesso di allora,quando ne ho voglia davvero e, non lo faccio tanto per fare(purtroppo ogni tanto succede..)


Ma a) non è che mi chiedo nulla, e b) meglio agli ultra cinquanta che non ai quaranta è una scempiaggine. L'età mica è per finta. Massù oh, Micio. E' che ai quel 57 nel nick, più che altro.


----------



## Principessa (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma uno che a vent'anni o a trent'anni già era, diciamo, poco portato, pensi che a cinquanta migliora? Peggiora. PEGGIORA, succede quello. Ed anche uno che a venti era un ganzo, a cinquanta pensi che abbia lo stesso regime? Uh?


Si. Puo' anche migliorare. Cala leggermente la libido - chi e' un morto di figa lo sara' un po' meno - e si allungano i tempi di recupero rispetto a prima, ma la qualita' e' anche meglio, perche' ci sono anni di esperienza sulle spalle.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa non ti risulta? che sei una cinquantenne? Menti tu? Poi: io non mi aspetto nulla. Io vivo adesso, non tra dodici e rotti anni. Quello che verrà verrà, non possa mica farci nulla.


ma certo, c'è nulla da convincerti e nessun motivo per farlo.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mò, non è che siccome siete su quell'età (ed i mariti di quella età) dovente NECESSARIAMENTE non essere d'accordo. A me non è che frega un cazzo, voglio dire, ai cinquanta ci arriverò, spero, pur'io. Però, CAZZO, che c'è tanta gente, tante donne, insoddisfatte non è che sono io ad inventarmelo. Eh oh, signore mie. Non ho mica scritto che è sempre così. Ho scritto che capita spesso che tu vai con uno di conquant'anni, tu trentenne/ventenne dico, e ti capita la scopata di merda. Non è una costante, ma capita.


Lo so
Ma la scopata di merda
sovente è perchè la giovine non ci sa fare
non perchè il 50enne....fa cilecca...pardio...

Dille le cose come stanno...
La giovine si dimena come cento bisce e pensa di stare a ciulare...

Mah...


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma a) non è che mi chiedo nulla, e b) meglio agli ultra cinquanta che non ai quaranta è una scempiaggine. L'età mica è per finta. Massù oh, Micio. E' che ai quel 57 nel nick, più che altro.



Jo tu sei un'uomo apparentemente non invornito,ma vivi di luoghi comuni...ti dico solo che io a 40 anni,la tipa con -26 anni la sognavo,adesso non +.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Si. Puo' anche migliorare. Cala leggermente la libido - chi e' un morto di figa lo sara' un po' meno - e si allungano i tempi di recupero rispetto a prima, ma la qualita' e' anche meglio, perche' ci sono anni di esperienza sulle spalle.


Ma l'esperienza, a meno che uno non sia un brocco totale, ce l'hai pure a trenta, o a venti. Non è che a cinquanta improvvisamente ti si apre tutto questo bagaglio d'esperienza. E poi dovremmo anche ragionare un attimo su quale esperienza. Cioè, l'esperienza è anche, e soprattutto, varietà. Se tu per grandissima parte della tua vita hai conosciuto una donna, e allora è lapalissiano che gli anni non abbiano poi sortito tutta sta vagonata di know-how, che rischi che come cambi cavalla ti rompi pure la schiena. Oh.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma certo, c'è nulla da convincerti e nessun motivo per farlo.


Oh, e posta sta voce.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so
> Ma la scopata di merda
> *sovente è perchè la giovine non ci sa fare
> *non perchè il 50enne....fa cilecca...pardio...
> ...


Eccome no. Tu pensi di stare con tua moglie, e quella ha tutt'altro ritmo. Come no.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Jo tu sei un'uomo apparentemente non invornito,ma vivi di luoghi comuni...ti dico solo che io a 40 anni,la tipa con -26 anni la sognavo,adesso non +.


Te la sognavi sì, andava all'asilo...


----------



## giacomo (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi sono iscritta al forum perchè ho bisogno di parlare e di ricevere pareri, consigli.
> ....
> Pronta ad essere linciata.


linciata proprio no ... visto l'outing preventivo 

La teoria direbbe: non lo ami mica più tanto il tuo compagno, concentrati a fondo su quello prima di prendere decisioni e semmai agisci dopo.

La pratica, che conosco, assomiglia un po' più al tuo 'progetto' ... vado, mi sfogo e poi tutto torna come prima. Mi è capitato un paio di volte di ritrovarmi 'obiettivo' di uno sfogo .... Ed era abbastanza surreale ... io (libero) cercavo di spiegare che non valeva la pena di rischiare di gettare nell'immondizia un legame di anni per una cosa senza grande sostanza .. dall'altra parte mi sentivo rispondere di tutto. Quindi ad un certo punto la tresca inizia ... tutto bello, poi, appagato il 'fervore' ... passa un po' di tempo, il tuo compagno si accorge che sei distaccata, arrivano i sensi di colpa, le paure di buttare all'aria anni passati assieme e a quel punto meglio chiudere.
Risultato? Per carità, magari una si è appunto sfogata, il prezzo però è abbastanza salato ... ti tocca constatare che quel che per te nella vita sarebbe stato veramente importante (la tua unione, il progetto di vita, le prospettive etc.) l'hai violentato come peggio non potevi fare ... e alla fine cosa ti resta? 
Diciamo che io ci dormirei male, molto male, altri son capaci di far finta di niente ... ma appunto tocca un po' 'far finta'.

... pensaci .. :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccome no. Tu pensi di stare con tua moglie, e quella ha tutt'altro ritmo. Come no.


Senti...
PER ME
e secondo la mia esperienza...
Le donne imparano a fare sesso come si deve
dopo i 40 anni.
Finalmente sono tutte svergognate...


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ebbene si, Sono 44......come i gatti....quelli in fila...etc etc
> 
> Hemmmm! Misss....Psssstttt.......fammiti dire una cosa.....
> 
> ...


Certo specifico....
Volevo solo dire atteggiamento giovanile e faccine...tante faccine....
Tutto qui....

Mi spiace se è stato mal interpretato.
Chiedo venia


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...
> PER ME
> e secondo la mia esperienza...
> Le donne imparano a fare sesso come si deve
> ...


Oddio, anche intorno ai trenta non è che siano esattamente delle suore di clausura.


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma l'esperienza, a meno che uno non sia un brocco totale, ce l'hai pure a trenta, o a venti. Non è che a cinquanta improvvisamente ti si apre tutto questo bagaglio d'esperienza. E poi dovremmo anche ragionare un attimo su quale esperienza. Cioè, l'esperienza è anche, e soprattutto, varietà. Se tu per grandissima parte della tua vita hai conosciuto una donna, e allora è lapalissiano che gli anni non abbiano poi sortito tutta sta vagonata di know-how, che rischi che come cambi cavalla ti rompi pure la schiena. Oh.



Più che la varietà, l'esperienza dipende tanto ... 
da quanto tu stesso sei disposto a scoprire.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio, anche intorno ai trenta non è che siano esattamente delle suore di clausura.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Intorno ai trenta sono piene di insicurezze...essù joey...


----------



## Principessa (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma l'esperienza, a meno che uno non sia un brocco totale, ce l'hai pure a trenta, o a venti. Non è che a cinquanta improvvisamente ti si apre tutto questo bagaglio d'esperienza. E poi dovremmo anche ragionare un attimo su quale esperienza. Cioè, l'esperienza è anche, e soprattutto, varietà. Se tu per grandissima parte della tua vita hai conosciuto una donna, e allora è lapalissiano che gli anni non abbiano poi sortito tutta sta vagonata di know-how, che rischi che come cambi cavalla ti rompi pure la schiena. Oh.


Non sono d'accordo, l'esperienza sessuale non te la fai soprattutto con la varieta'. 
Come impari a far godere una donna se cambi spesso partner?
Con tante occasionali non avrai mai quella confidenza e quella intimita' che ti consentono di sperimentare e conoscere meglio il corpo femminile.

Un cinquantenne NON sfigato avra' sicuramente avuto almeno una lunga relazione\convivenza\matrimonio e ci sapra' fare piu' di tanti giovani che hanno cambiato troppo spesso passera.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Più che la varietà, l'esperienza dipende tanto ...
> da quanto tu stesso sei disposto a scoprire.


No no, dipende proprio da quante cose hai fatto e conosciuto. Puoi fare benissimo tutto con una donna e non conoscerne affatto un'altra, ma non è mica esperienza. Come se uno dicesse che lui di donne ci capisce avendo avuto SOLO la moglie per tutta la vita. Non è mica esperienza quella. Se parliamo di donne è evidente che l'esperienza la fa la varietà.


----------



## Principessa (20 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Jo tu sei un'uomo apparentemente non invornito,ma vivi di luoghi comuni...ti dico solo che io a 40 anni,la tipa con -26 anni la sognavo,adesso non +.


 40 - 26 fa 14.........


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, l'esperienza sessuale non te la fai soprattutto con la varieta'.
> Come impari a far godere una donna se cambi spesso partner?
> Con tante occasionali non avrai mai quella confidenza e quella intimita' che ti consentono di sperimentare e conoscere meglio il corpo femminile.
> 
> Un cinquantenne NON sfigato avra' sicuramente avuto almeno una lunga relazione\convivenza\matrimonio e ci sapra' fare piu' di tanti giovani che hanno cambiato troppo spesso passera.


Ecco joey prendiamo sta qua....
Visto?
Principessa non hai idea di cosa sarai a 40...
Ma ricordati del conte...

Sotto i 40 non esiste dona
ma solo ragazza...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Intorno ai trenta sono piene di insicurezze...essù joey...


Oh, ti dirò, non m'è parso. Anzi. Poi ovviamente mica non esistono le insicure, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Intorno ai trenta sono piene di insicurezze...essù joey...


Eh si vede che non esperienza :singleeye::carneval: Delle Over anta :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, l'esperienza sessuale non te la fai soprattutto con la varieta'.
> Come impari a far godere una donna se cambi spesso partner?
> Con tante occasionali non avrai mai quella confidenza e quella intimita' che ti consentono di sperimentare e conoscere meglio il corpo femminile.
> 
> Un cinquantenne NON sfigato avra' sicuramente avuto almeno una lunga relazione\convivenza\matrimonio e ci sapra' fare piu' di tanti giovani che hanno cambiato troppo spesso passera.


Sì vabbè. Vai col sardo, dai.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2014)

generalizzare è stupido ma abbiamo un sacco di giovinotti che cambiano ragazza più volte al giorno senza arrivare mai a sapere veramente cosa e come si possa far godere una donna.
la varietà non è sempre qualità, anzi


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco joey prendiamo sta qua....
> Visto?
> Principessa non hai idea di cosa sarai a 40...
> Ma ricordati del conte...
> ...


Guarda che Toy è matta come un cavallo sotto un treno di eccitanti.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> 40 - 26 fa 14.........



si Princip,alle volte ci penso...quando e'nata io ero fidanzato,avevo un lavoro,e tutte le sere uscivo.
E abisso infatti...non abbiamo niente in comune..


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> generalizzare è stupido ma abbiamo un sacco di giovinotti che cambiano ragazza più volte al giorno senza arrivare mai a sapere veramente cosa e come si possa far godere una donna.
> la varietà non è sempre qualità, anzi


Condivido


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2014)

per gli uomini.
per quanto riguarda le donne il discorso allora è diverso e c'è una maggiore componente fisica e biologica da pagare.
in questo caso , generalizzando...trenta è decisamente meglio di cinquanta


----------



## Principessa (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì vabbè. Vai col sardo, dai.


Non c'e' bisogno che parli di lui per dimostrare la mia tesi 
Basta chiedere a tutte quelle della mia eta' che hanno scopato con un cinquantenne...


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, dipende proprio da quante cose hai fatto e conosciuto. Puoi fare benissimo tutto con una donna e non conoscerne affatto un'altra, ma non è mica esperienza. Come se uno dicesse che lui di donne ci capisce avendo avuto SOLO la moglie per tutta la vita. Non è mica esperienza quella. Se parliamo di donne è evidente che l'esperienza la fa la varietà.



OK. Dipende dal fine. Siccome a me, poco importa conoscere l'UOMO nella sua varietà, 
bensì, quello che piace a me e su quella scia scoprirmi e scoprire assieme a chi  vuole seguirmi 
e naturalmente viceversa ... racchiude, automaticamente un'esperienza particolare ... 
che con la varietà non si raggiunge, però. 
Sono due esperienze differenti. Niente toglie qualcosa all'altro. Certo, me ne devo stare zitta. 
Perché di corpi di uomini pochi conosco. Ma quei pochi ... molto bene ... altro che ...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> generalizzare è stupido ma abbiamo un sacco di giovinotti che cambiano ragazza più volte al giorno senza arrivare mai a sapere veramente cosa e come si possa far godere una donna.
> la varietà non è sempre qualità, anzi


Ma è chiaro che parlavo di rapporti un filo più lunghetti di una botta e via, Minni. Cioè, uno che va a puttane cosa sarebbe allora, un espertone di femmine? Ou? Ma uno che passa o ha passato tutta la vita o la stragrande maggior parte con una donna o due, non è che chissà quanto sia esperto, eh. Cioè, magari uno che ha passato la vita con te è abituato ad usare la frusta e la sedia, ma non è che sia esperto di donne. Magari lo prenderanno al circo, però.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si Princip,alle volte ci penso...quando e'nata io ero fidanzato,avevo un lavoro,e tutte le sere uscivo.
> E abisso infatti...non abbiamo niente in comune..


Ma boh non so mia zia ha 13 anni meno di mio zio e si son sempre cozzati benissimo.. Va be ometto di dire che eran due strafighi da giovani :smile: Però matrimonio azzeccatissimo :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non c'e' bisogno che parli di lui per dimostrare la mia tesi
> Basta chiedere a tutte quelle della mia eta' che hanno scopato con un cinquantenne...


Fatto.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non c'e' bisogno che parli di lui per dimostrare la mia tesi
> Basta chiedere a tutte quelle della mia eta' che hanno scopato con un cinquantenne...


infatti è l'ideale.





però non con il mio:unhappy:


ideale 30 con il 50:singleeye:


----------



## Principessa (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fatto.


Peccato per loro, io ho scopato alla grande


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> OK. Dipende dal fine. Siccome a me, poco importa conoscere l'UOMO nella sua varietà,
> bensì, quello che piace a me e su quella scia scoprirmi e scoprire assieme a chi vuole seguirmi
> e naturalmente viceversa ... racchiude, automaticamente un'esperienza particolare ...
> che con la varietà non si raggiunge, però.
> ...


Sienne il discorso è partito tutto dall'asserzione che uno di cinquant'anni ha, di default, un'esperienza che lo avvantaggia con le donne. Donne in generale, non con la moglie/fidanzata. Io dicevo che non è sempre così e non è che si possa darlo per scontato.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Peccato per loro, io ho scopato alla grande


E tu di cinquantenni quanti ne hai coonosciuti? Un'infinità?


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2014)

*



			No no, intendevo proprio che nella media dei casi con uno di cinquanta (o più) la scopata di merda è probabile.
		
Clicca per espandere...

*


> Poi, dipende una a cosa è abituata e cosa s'aspetta. Ovviamente non è una legge naturale, immagino ci siano cinquantenni che col cazzo spaccano montagne, *però è facile che sia il contrario.*





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne il discorso è partito tutto dall'asserzione che uno di cinquant'anni ha, di default, un'esperienza che lo avvantaggia con le donne. Donne in generale, non con la moglie/fidanzata. Io dicevo che non è sempre così e non è che si possa darlo per scontato.


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne il discorso è partito tutto dall'asserzione che uno di cinquant'anni ha, di default, un'esperienza che lo avvantaggia con le donne. Donne in generale, non con la moglie/fidanzata. Io dicevo che non è sempre così e non è che si possa darlo per scontato.



OK. Sorry. Questo passaggio mi è scappato. Mi sembra ... ovvio. 
Cioè, sta nella persona stessa ... nulla è scontato ... OK.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

*

Minni, io parlavo a Sienne dell'esperienza. Toy diceva che i cinquantenni scopano bene di default perchè l'esperienza blablabla. Io stavo spiegando a Sienne il mio punto di vista su quel particolare. Ou, e baciami. E poi registra sta vocina.*


----------



## Principessa (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E tu di cinquantenni quanti ne hai coonosciuti? Un'infinità?


No, ma abbastanza per sapere che spesso la qualita' e l'attenzione migliorano...

E ho capito che le scopate pessime non dipendono dall'eta' ma da altre cose:
- cosa rappresenta per me la mia partner sessuale? la routine? o qualcosa di meglio?
- mi sento alla sua altezza?
- mi sento a mio agio con lei?
- cura il suo aspetto per me?
- come mi vede lei?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> OK. Sorry. Questo passaggio mi è scappato. Mi sembra ... ovvio.
> Cioè, sta nella persona stessa ... nulla è scontato ... OK.


Sembra ovvio, ma qua dentro l'ovvio si sovverte per chissà quale ragione.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Che massa bolscevica di sovversivi


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> No, ma abbastanza per sapere che spesso la qualita' e l'attenzione migliorano...
> 
> E ho capito che le scopate pessime non dipendono dall'eta' ma da altre cose:
> - cosa rappresenta per me la mia partner sessuale? la routine? o qualcosa di meglio?
> ...


Madonna. Ma certo che non dipendono SOLO dall'età. Ma porca puttana. Vabbè. Ma poi di che cazzo parli tu porca puttana, che tra Elio e Francesco e il sardo e sto cazzo manco il culo sei riuscita a dare, c'hai una confusione in testa che pare che se ti soffi il naso esce Katrina in persona, essù. Ma di che cazzo cianci. Di una checklist? Ma sparati in culo.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2014)

ma poi che vuol dire farlo bene?
se una persona mi appassiona "farà bene" se non mi piace potrebbe pure sciorinare tecniche da alieno ma rimarrebbe un non pervenuto.
sicché vado al discount che chiudono  





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni, io parlavo a Sienne dell'esperienza. Toy diceva che i cinquantenni scopano bene di default perchè l'esperienza blablabla. Io stavo spiegando a Sienne il mio punto di vista su quel particolare. Ou, e baciami. E poi registra sta vocina.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi che vuol dire farlo bene?
> se una persona mi appassiona "farà bene" se non mi piace potrebbe pure sciorinare tecniche da alieno ma rimarrebbe un non pervenuto.
> sicché vado al discount che chiudono


Minni, io non ce la faccio con ste paturnie però. Farlo bene vuol dire appassionare, vuol dire conoscere, vuol dire un sacco di cose. Non è che siccome uno ti piace poi automaticamente a letto ti ci trovi bene, no. Anzi, proprio APPASSIONARE, incendiare l'altro, è molto meno semplice di quanto possa sembrare. Non è proprio una questione di tecniche da alieno. Anzi, io non parlavo di tecniche proprio per nulla. Vedi a che cazzo pensi tu? Alle tecniche.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi che vuol dire farlo bene?
> se una persona mi appassiona "farà bene" se non mi piace potrebbe pure sciorinare tecniche da alieno ma rimarrebbe un non pervenuto.
> sicché vado al discount che chiudono


Be se non ti piace è vero che puo essere bravissimo ma a te non piacera lo stessp ma è pur vero anche il contrario...
A me è capitato uno che mi attizzava fino all inverosimile....mi tirava fuori le peggio porcate....poi in sostanza una sega clamorosa.....giusto il tempo di un paio di baci una mano sulla tetta e ho battuto in ritirata...


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

il fare "bene" ... alla fine della fiere, e anche questo è ovvio - sempre e solo per me!,
dipende dalla capacità di segnalare e di cogliere i segnali ... e entrare nella danza ... 
Non sono le capriole o atti di acrobatica alla "gommicità" di ossa e muscoli ... 
ma proprio il cogliere e dare ... un gioco di prestigi, insomma. 
Se vi dico, che i culmini più allucinanti gli ho avuti nella semplicità e delicatezza e fantasia ... ok. STOP. 

ok ... banalità ... 

sienne


----------



## disincantata (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Una sera dovevo andare con delle amiche in un locale. Gli ho chiesto che programmi avesse per la serata. Ha detto che doveva cenare a casa della "compagna", ma che poteva benissimo disdire. Insomma ci siamo sentiti più voltedurante la serata e stavamo per vederci ma poi sono tornata in senno e non l'ho fatto venire. Penso che il finire a letto non sia una cosa così lontana. Per fortuna anche lui non è così libero.


Benvenuta. Posso chiedete perche' ti sposi????


----------



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2014)

JB non ha tutti i torti però. La nel posizione e la funzione del clitoride può ad esempio essere un incognita sia a 20 che a 50 anni. Magari è più facile però che il 50enne possa aver ricevuto in certe situazioni un bel Toc Toc sulla testa accompagnato dalle parole: "Che stai facendo ? Adesso ti spiego un paio di cose".


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Benvenuta. Posso chiedete perche' ti sposi????


gleilo stiamo chiedendo tutti,ma al momento non risponde......


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *JB non ha tutti i torti però. *La nel posizione e la funzione del clitoride può ad esempio essere un incognita sia a 20 che a 50 anni. Magari è più facile però che il 50enne possa aver ricevuto in certe situazioni un bel Toc Toc sulla testa accompagnato dalle parole: "Che stai facendo ? Adesso ti spiego un paio di cose".


No no, ho proprio ragione, e da vendere. Poi, magari il cinquantenne blablabla: è un terno al lotto. Può darsi che abbia preso quel toc toc in testa, può darsi di no. Non è che uno può darlo per scontato. Qui parlavo di esperienza dovuta, appunto, alle ESPERIENZE. Cioè, se ti capita il cinquantenne che sa e fa è un conto, sennò è un altro paio di maniche. Specie se una ha trent'anni o meno.


----------



## Principessa (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna. Ma certo che non dipendono SOLO dall'età. Ma porca puttana. Vabbè. Ma poi di che cazzo parli tu porca puttana, che tra Elio e Francesco e il sardo e sto cazzo manco il culo sei riuscita a dare, c'hai una confusione in testa che pare che se ti soffi il naso esce Katrina in persona, essù. Ma di che cazzo cianci. Di una checklist? Ma sparati in culo.


Mi deludi, pensavo avessi argomentazioni migliori della mia vita privata per dimostrare la tua tesi! :rotfl:
Vivi proprio in un altro mondo. Pensi pure che io sia anormale perche' non ho dato il culo.
No, non ci sparo dentro, grazie. Mi piace tenerlo vergine.

Fatti infilare tu un bel pene nel culo da uno di 50 anni, gay, vedrai che te lo sfonda e dovrai solo darmi ragione.


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> JB non ha tutti i torti però. La nel posizione e la funzione del clitoride può ad esempio essere un incognita sia a 20 che a 50 anni. Magari è più facile però che il 50enne possa aver ricevuto in certe situazioni un bel Toc Toc sulla testa accompagnato dalle parole: "Che stai facendo ? Adesso ti spiego un paio di cose".



Ciao Tuba,

ma tutto ciò, dipende con chi ti unisci ... 
con uno che non apre becco o poco ... o che non capisce un cappero di se stesso,
basta che viene, e figuriamoci poi degli altri ... con sto cavolo appeso, mi ci unisco!

è proprio una cosa che hai dentro ... lo percepisci tra tante cose ... 
non ti serve più di tanto, fare esperienza variata ... di non so quante, 
per giungere a chi te lo dice ... ammazza oh,

PS: Forse non ho capito nulla ... e il tema mi sta sfiorando completamente accanto ... 
sorry, allora. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mi deludi, pensavo avessi argomentazioni migliori della mia vita privata per dimostrare la tua tesi! :rotfl:
> Vivi proprio in un altro mondo. Pensi pure che io sia anormale perche' non ho dato il culo.
> No, non ci sparo dentro, grazie. Mi piace tenerlo vergine.
> 
> Fatti infilare tu un bel pene nel culo da uno di 50 anni, gay, vedrai che te lo sfonda e dovrai solo darmi ragione.


Ma non è che sei anormale perchè non hai dato il culo (anche se, oddio), ma perchè hai il cervello di legno d'abete.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni, io non ce la faccio con ste paturnie però. Farlo bene vuol dire appassionare, vuol dire conoscere, vuol dire un sacco di cose. Non è che siccome uno ti piace poi automaticamente a letto ti ci trovi bene, no. Anzi, proprio APPASSIONARE, incendiare l'altro, è molto meno semplice di quanto possa sembrare. Non è proprio una questione di tecniche da alieno. Anzi, io non parlavo di tecniche proprio per nulla. Vedi a che cazzo pensi tu? Alle tecniche.


Ma infatti non dipende ne da età ne da esperienza o meglio da queste cose più o meno influenti associate ad altre variabili ... Mi sembra si stia parlando di aria fritta in realtà decodificare e stereotipare l'atto si essi le in se mi sembra un tantino riduttivo ... :singleeye:


----------



## Principessa (20 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi che vuol dire farlo bene?
> se una persona mi appassiona "farà bene" se non mi piace potrebbe pure sciorinare tecniche da alieno ma rimarrebbe un non pervenuto.
> sicché vado al discount che chiudono


Immagino JB intendesse una scopata che dia godimento a una donna. 
Gli ingredienti minimi dovrebbero essere un pisello sempre duro dall'inizio alla fine e una discreta durata...
Come si fa a pensare che a 50 anni un uomo, di solito, sia messo cosi male?????


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

:mrgreen:





Tubarao ha detto:


> JB non ha tutti i torti però. La nel posizione e la funzione del clitoride può ad esempio essere un incognita sia a 20 che a 50 anni. Magari è più facile però che il 50enne possa aver ricevuto in certe situazioni un bel Toc Toc sulla testa accompagnato dalle parole: "Che stai facendo ? Adesso ti spiego un paio di cose".


Ecco appunto che non è mica scontato che tutti gli uomini sappiano girovagare su un corpo di donna ... Certe risate talvolta... A un tizio gli son scoppiata a ridere ai preliminari ma dico quello era partito come un treno ed io mi domandavo ma ndo coglie ? Se ci coglie !!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che sei anormale perchè non hai dato il culo (anche se, oddio), ma perchè hai il cervello di legno d'abete.


Peccato che adesso la fregnaccia del giorno l'abbia detta tu e non io...


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2014)

*tornando a bomba*

Io consiglierei a Palomita di seguire tre dei consigli emersi:
1) capire perché ha paura di sposarsi con il compagno con cui convive da 5 anni;
2) dopo aver capito quali sono le sue incertezze, parlarne con il suo attuale compagno;
3) evitare la storia di sesso con un collega.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Peccato che adesso la fregnaccia del giorno l'abbia detta tu e non io...


Che hai il cervello d'abete? No.


----------



## disincantata (20 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il fare "bene" ... alla fine della fiere, e anche questo è ovvio - sempre e solo per me!,
> dipende dalla capacità di segnalare e di cogliere i segnali ... e entrare nella danza ...
> ...


Tu non sei mai banale!  Condivido.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Sarà che io anche nei film avevo sempre più simpatia per i cattivi...
> e anche qui, nel forum... JB, il conte, lothar


E' stata sedotta dal lato oscuro della forza.
Yoda...cioè..volevo dire Tuba (rao)..intervieni tu.

Buscotram


----------



## Principessa (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che hai il cervello d'abete? No.


Poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi sono iscritta al forum perchè ho bisogno di parlare e di ricevere pareri, consigli.
> Ho 32 anni, fidanzata da 8, convivo da 5. L'estate prossima mi sposo. Sono innamorata del mio fidanzato (ne ero convinta fino a poche settimane fa).
> Da qualche tempo però flirto sul lavoro con un collega più grande (50), battute, occhiate...Un gioco innocente, nato per rendere più leggeri i turni di lavoro. La cosa però adesso mi sta sfuggendo un po' di mano. Ancora non c'è stato nessun approccio fisico (a parte sfioramenti di mani, mani sulle spalle ecc). Mi sento un verme ma devo ammettere che vorrei tanto fare questo passo. Razionalmene ho già fatto tutta la lista dei contro. So già che sarebbe una cazzata enorme ma... non riesco a togliermi dalla mente il sesso con lui.
> ...


Ciao Palomita!

Sai, le persone hanno la brutta abitudine di considerare giuste le scelte che ha fatto per prime e sbagliate quelle che potrebbero non essere coerenti con quelle che ha già fatto.
L'amore poi è una cosa tanto strana quanto innaturale che, a ben pensarci, è quasi ridicolo perderci un Sabato pomeriggio a limonare su una panchina ai giardinetti, figurarsi dunque dedicarci anni, impegno e usarlo come unico fondamento della limitazione della propria libertà.
La felicità, invece, è una cagna schifosa che alza il sedere appena passa un segugio ad annusarle la cosa o un barbone le mordicchia il collo.
La paura è poi un grande alleato, perchè ti fa vedere come ombre di fantasmi nella notte quelli che sono alberi e cespugli ancora in fiore (o gli occhi di una donna anchora pieni d'amore...na naaa na na naaa na na...).

Non è affatto detto, quindi, che la scelta che hai fatto di copulare col tuo fidanzato sia giusta solo perchè ha preceduto nel tempo la tua voglia di farti abbracciare da un altro, né la durata del rapporto significa nulla se non il fatto che siete entrambi letargici, per tacere poi di quella sciocchezza che è il fondare la promessa di un rapporto esclusivo e di mutuo sostegno su un sentimento che, al più, è il fossile venerato come reliquia consacrata, di quello che forse era un'attrazione biologica concomitante casualmente esplicata contemporaneamente od un affastellamento di solitudini in un fin troppo lungo sonno della ragione.

Però, boia faus, le sguappole non possono farsi sarchiare le capezzagne dal garzone dello stalliere!
Cioè, tu per lui sei al crepuscolo della giovinezza e lui per te all'alba della senescenza, siete borderline!
E' un connubio palustre, un inutile affacciarsi nella provvisoria terra di nessuno che sta fra il deserto e il mare, un continuo mangiare foglie di ortensia per prolungare la vita di un corpo ormai freddo ed un tessere sudari per chi sai ha già consumato coi vermi le scarpe d'avvio.
Non è come comprare un paio di ghette ai saldi o come arroventare aghi da materassai per cavarsi gli occhi, un po' perchè anche se sembra di vedere una palese convenienza nel soddisfare un bisogno con poca fatica, quel bisogno non è però il nostro, ed un po' anche perchè, dopo aver provato un attimo soltanto di calore bruciante, tutto diviene immacabilmente nero ed oggetto di rimpianto eterno.

Poi, se abbia meno senso tradire chi stai per sposare o sposare chi stai per tradire, non è questione che possa risolvere nessuno che non sia tu.
E probabilmente non vorresti essere nei tuoi panni quando ci pensi.
E certamente avresti ragione e torto.
In ogni caso.

Ciao!


----------



## disincantata (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Avete ragione. Il punto è il matrimonio. Il 50enne probabilmente l'ho tirato dentro a pretesto. Grazie a tutti dei consigli che mi avete dato fin'ora .
> E' terribile mettere in dubbio quello che si è costruito in 8 anni, quello in cui si è sempre creduto.


Non hai costruto molto se sei tentata di tradirlo.

Lo ami?  

Il tuo futuro marito intendo.

Rifletti.


----------



## Eliade (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi sono iscritta al forum perchè ho bisogno di parlare e di ricevere pareri, consigli.
> Ho 32 anni, fidanzata da 8, convivo da 5. L'estate prossima mi sposo. Sono innamorata del mio fidanzato (ne ero convinta fino a poche settimane fa).
> Da qualche tempo però flirto sul lavoro con un collega più grande (50), battute, occhiate...Un gioco innocente, nato per rendere più leggeri i turni di lavoro. La cosa però adesso mi sta sfuggendo un po' di mano. Ancora non c'è stato nessun approccio fisico (a parte sfioramenti di mani, mani sulle spalle ecc). Mi sento un verme ma devo ammettere che vorrei tanto fare questo passo. Razionalmene ho già fatto tutta la lista dei contro. So già che sarebbe una cazzata enorme ma... non riesco a togliermi dalla mente il sesso con lui.
> ...


Ma come si fa, alla tua età, a definire un flirt innocente? 

Io son strana...se flirto è per instaurare un rapporto ben diverso di quello tra colleghi.

Mah....


----------



## Eliade (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi sono iscritta al forum perchè ho bisogno di parlare e di ricevere pareri, consigli.
> Ho 32 anni, fidanzata da 8, convivo da 5. L'estate prossima mi sposo. Sono innamorata del mio fidanzato (ne ero convinta fino a poche settimane fa).
> Da qualche tempo però flirto sul lavoro con un collega più grande (50), battute, occhiate...Un gioco innocente, nato per rendere più leggeri i turni di lavoro. La cosa però adesso mi sta sfuggendo un po' di mano. Ancora non c'è stato nessun approccio fisico (a parte sfioramenti di mani, mani sulle spalle ecc). Mi sento un verme ma devo ammettere che vorrei tanto fare questo passo. Razionalmene ho già fatto tutta la lista dei contro. So già che sarebbe una cazzata enorme ma... non riesco a togliermi dalla mente il sesso con lui.
> ...


Quando poi aggiungo....convivete da 5 anni, ma che cazzo ve ne frega di sposarvi??
Dico, stavate tanto bene così...non potevate rimanerci?

Invece di spendere soldi per il matrimonio, non li potete usare per una bellissima fuga d'amore e sesso all'estero?


----------



## MK (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, intendevo proprio che nella media dei casi con uno di cinquanta (o più) la scopata di merda è probabile. Poi, dipende una a cosa è abituata e cosa s'aspetta. Ovviamente non è una legge naturale, *immagino ci siano cinquantenni che col cazzo spaccano montagne*, però è facile che sia il contrario.


Immagini giusto. Comunque, la scopata fantasticata è peggiore di quella realizzata. Considerarla una sorta di addio al nubilato sarebbe così tragico?


----------



## Spider (20 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi sono iscritta al forum perchè ho bisogno di parlare e di ricevere pareri, consigli.
> Ho 32 anni, fidanzata da 8, convivo da 5. L'estate prossima mi sposo. Sono innamorata del mio fidanzato (ne ero convinta fino a poche settimane fa).
> Da qualche tempo però flirto sul lavoro con un collega più grande (50), battute, occhiate...Un gioco innocente, nato per rendere più leggeri i turni di lavoro. La cosa però adesso mi sta sfuggendo un po' di mano. Ancora non c'è stato nessun approccio fisico (a parte sfioramenti di mani, mani sulle spalle ecc). Mi sento un verme ma devo ammettere che vorrei tanto fare questo passo. Razionalmene ho già fatto tutta la lista dei contro. So già che sarebbe una cazzata enorme ma... non riesco a togliermi dalla mente il sesso con lui.
> ...


linciata???
ma che dici mai... vedrai quanti buoni consigli!
(ehmm... preparate la ghigliottina)!!!

quello ovvio è...
 che cazzo ti sposi a fare.
tutte le premesse per una vita d'inferno.
la sua e la tua ... il provolone di turno, invece se la godrà, 
la vita dopo averti scopato e tintillato tutto
il suo ego di maschione.
magari lo inviti pure al mortimonio.
un favore a qualcuno nella vita bisogna pur farlo, non farlo a lui.
che di te non gli frega un cazzo morto.
fallo a te, ripigliati, molla il mortimonio,
 non pensare alla casetta felice e ai futuri pargoli.
sei ancora in tempo per non creare due disperati, due infelici,
 te e lui.


----------



## morfeo78 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti è l'ideale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....allora devo allenarmi ancora 15 anni per far perdere la testa ad una trentenne???   :rotfl:


----------



## morfeo78 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Paloita ha detto:


> Avete ragione. Il punto è il matrimonio. Il 50enne probabilmente l'ho tirato dentro a pretesto. Grazie a tutti dei consigli che mi av dato fin'ora .
> E' terribile mettere in dubbio quello che si è costruito in 8 anni, quello in cui si è sempre creduto.


Ciao paloita, direi che hai cominciato a fare le tue riflessioni prima di lasciarti guidare dagli ormoni.... magari prova a fare due giri qui e leggere qualche storia per poter immaginare le conseguenze e rischi a cui andresti incontro. 
Non tanto tempo fà c'è stata una storia di una coppia che doveva sposarsi mesi dopo ma lui si lascia sedurre dalla collega molto piú grande di lui.... il copione sembra quasi lo stesso. 

L'unica cosa che mi verrebbe da dirti: se non sei convinta di sposarti, o stai andando in panico..... potresti dirlo al tuo compagno. Magari riesce a tranquillizzarti oppure decidete di rimandare a quando ti senti piú serena. Non c'è nulla di male.


----------



## Daniele (21 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non scopare con questo collega.
> Rischi di diventare lo zimbello dell'ufficio dove lavori. E per che cosa poi? Per farlo sentire più giovane?
> Lascia stare. Sono d'accordo con chi sostiene che non si dovrebbero mischiare lavoro e vita privata.
> Per amore forse si. Per sesso, no.


Considera che di certo diventerai lo zimbello, che il tizio si vanterà con i colleghi e magari ti guadagnerai anche il nomigonolo di "the best cock sucher" che non è troppo bello. 
Al lavoro evita, non è una regola, è un consiglio per evitare poi di cambiare lavoro!

Bye bye and see you soon


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Daniele ha detto:


> Considera che di certo diventerai lo zimbello, che il tizio si vanterà con i colleghi e magari ti guadagnerai anche il nomigonolo di "the best cock sucher" che non è troppo bello.
> Al lavoro evita, non è una regola, è un consiglio per evitare poi di cambiare lavoro!
> 
> Bye bye and see you soon


Sucker ma approvo in pieno:up:


----------



## realista1 (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Sucker ma approvo in pieno:up:




Dai, non è un brutto titolo.....c'è di peggio.:condom:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Dai, non è un brutto titolo.....c'è di peggio.:condom:


Be be be....se mi chiamassero the best cock sucker in ufficio. ......non so.....se fossi single me ne sbatterei....non è mica una cosa brutta saper fare I pompini ne tantomeno donare felicità ai colleghi stressati dal lavoro. ..
Ma la situazione è leggermente diversa no?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

Daniele ha detto:


> Considera che di certo diventerai lo zimbello, che il tizio si vanterà con i colleghi e magari ti guadagnerai anche il nomigonolo di "the best cock *sucher*" che non è troppo bello.
> Al lavoro evita, non è una regola, è un consiglio per evitare poi di cambiare lavoro!
> 
> Bye bye and see you soon


Addio.


----------



## sienne (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Addio.


Siamo internazionali. 
Sucher -> der Sucher ... è un termine / sostantivo tedesco. 
Significa il cercatore ... colui che cerca. Simpatico. 

So, che è un errore di battitura ... Solo così.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

[video=youtube;RqQn2ADZE1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqQn2ADZE1A&app=desktop[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

Mi state confondendo, abbiate pietà, siate chiari, per piacere. Mi fate capire se posso dire a chi mi sta sulle palle "ma fammi un sucher stronzo"!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Chiarezza sul matrimonio*

Palomita:

Se non ci fosse stato sto collega non ci stavano problemi?

Domanda:

Quanto sei sensibile al fascino degli uomini?

Infine 
Per il fatto che sposi un uomo
non è che gli altri smettano di esistere

Ogni giorno puoi incontrare uomini che potrebbero piacerti.

Come fai a non tradire?

Semplice non è che rinunci a questi uomini che ti piacciono, è che privilegi tuo marito no?


----------



## Frithurik (21 Gennaio 2014)

*non farlo*

Ciao Palomita, no non farlo, rifletti non mandare nel cesso 8 anni di amore con il tuo ragazzo (hai detto che lo amavi o lo ami ) pensaci bene, per lui sarai solo una tacca in piu' nella sua agenda, lui non ti ama sta tentanto di conquiatarti perportarti a letto, immagina se tutto questo lo verrebbe a sepere il tuo uomo come ti sentiresti dopo che gli distruggi la vita, perche' gliela distruggi, e tutto questo per una libidinosa scopata. Ascolta uno che  potrebbe essere tuo padre.
non farlo frena gli ormoni impazziti vedi che ti passa. Docce fredde bambina mia.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi sono iscritta al forum perchè ho bisogno di parlare e di ricevere pareri, consigli.
> Ho 32 anni, fidanzata da 8, convivo da 5. L'estate prossima mi sposo. Sono innamorata del mio fidanzato (ne ero convinta fino a poche settimane fa).


Non ne sei innamorata. Dopo 8 anni non si può essere innamorati, perchè subentrano altre dinamiche. Dopo 8 anni si può amare, infatti tu hai deciso di stabilire un progetto di vita con la persona che ami. 

L'innamoramento e l'infatuazione, cara mia, sono tutt'altro. Sono queste cose qui sotto:


Palomita ha detto:


> Da qualche tempo però *flirto *sul lavoro con un collega più grande (50), *battute, occhiate.*..*Un gioco innocente, nato per rendere più leggeri i turni di lavoro*. La cosa però adesso mi sta sfuggendo un po' di mano. Ancora non c'è stato nessun approccio fisico (a parte *sfioramenti di mani*, mani sulle spalle ecc). *Mi sento un verme ma devo ammettere che vorrei tanto fare questo passo*. Razionalmene ho già fatto tutta la lista dei contro. *So già che sarebbe una cazzata enorme ma... non riesco a togliermi dalla mente il sesso con lui.*
> Penso che la mia storia sia tra i clichè che più clichè non ce n'è (rientra nella categoria "flirt sul lavoro" e nella categoria "*donna giovane/uomo maturo*" nonchè nella infame categoria "*dubbi pre-matrimoniali*").


Non farti beccare, vai e goditi questo momento, perchè non tornerà e lo vivresti sempre come una privazione, una rinuncia inutile. Avercene situazioni così.


----------



## Eretteo (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Buonasera, mi sono iscritta al forum perchè ho bisogno di parlare e di ricevere pareri, consigli. Ho 32 anni, fidanzata da 8, convivo da 5. L'estate prossima mi sposo. Sono innamorata del mio fidanzato (ne ero convinta fino a poche settimane fa).
> Tremo per lui.....
> Da qualche tempo però flirto sul lavoro con un collega più grande (50), battute, occhiate...Un gioco innocente, nato per rendere più leggeri i turni di lavoro.
> La necrofilia non e' una passione cosi' rara,non fartene una colpa...
> ...


Tempo perso....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non ne sei innamorata. Dopo 8 anni non si può essere innamorati, perchè subentrano altre dinamiche. Dopo 8 anni si può amare, infatti tu hai deciso di stabilire un progetto di vita con la persona che ami.
> 
> L'innamoramento e l'infatuazione, cara mia, sono tutt'altro. Sono queste cose qui sotto:
> 
> Non farti beccare, vai e goditi questo momento, perchè non tornerà e lo vivresti sempre come una privazione, una rinuncia inutile. Avercene situazioni così.



Guarda tesoro che palomita non è sposata eh. potresti anche scrivergli che ne so! Palomita questa è la vita c'è differenza tra infatuazione innamoramento amore e altre quattro palle scritte e filosofeggiate ovunque,quindi palomita se vuoi parla anche al tuo ragazzo, digli che l'ormone col tempo scompare e ha bisogno di essere irrorato, ( meglio non specificare cosa, diventerei una macchietta) digli che lo vuoi sposare ma che entrambi volete irrorare, e irrorare non vuol dire arrivare a casa irrorati e vantarsene, vuol dire irrorare una tantum senza la complicità del tradimento che MICA è un errore, il tradimento è innamoramento infatuazione, ma non amore, e manco quella di avere due palle così per parlare chiaro a chi ancora non è tuo marito.

PRESIDENT tu sei un gran coglione lasciatelo dire, osp, scusami.


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tempo perso....



hai cannato colore, per caso?


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Ammzza*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda tesoro che palomita non è sposata eh. potresti anche scrivergli che ne so! Palomita questa è la vita c'è differenza tra infatuazione innamoramento amore e altre quattro palle scritte e filosofeggiate ovunque,quindi palomita se vuoi parla anche al tuo ragazzo, digli che l'ormone col tempo scompare e ha bisogno di essere irrorato, ( meglio non specificare cosa, diventerei una macchietta) digli che lo vuoi sposare ma che entrambi volete irrorare, e irrorare non vuol dire arrivare a casa irrorati e vantarsene, vuol dire irrorare una tantum senza la complicità del tradimento che MICA è un errore, il tradimento è innamoramento infatuazione, ma non amore, e manco quella di avere due palle così per parlare chiaro a chi ancora non è tuo marito.
> 
> PRESIDENT tu sei un gran coglione lasciatelo dire, osp, scusami.


Hai capito il sor claudio...:rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (21 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> hai cannato colore, per caso?


*Mi sono convertito*


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> *Mi sono convertito*



ma da solo o a mazzate?


----------



## Eretteo (21 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma da solo o a mazzate?


Io sono un inguaribile individualista,seguire le processioni per pecoroni non mi ha mai allettato


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non ne sei innamorata. Dopo 8 anni non si può essere innamorati, perchè subentrano altre dinamiche. Dopo 8 anni si può amare, infatti tu hai deciso di stabilire un progetto di vita con la persona che ami.
> 
> L'innamoramento e l'infatuazione, cara mia, sono tutt'altro. Sono queste cose qui sotto:
> 
> Non farti beccare, vai e goditi questo momento, perchè non tornerà e lo vivresti sempre come una privazione, una rinuncia inutile. Avercene situazioni così.


Bravo Pres!sei Grande!
Unico problema,sara'che il mio quasi coetaneo una roba cosiì'non la mollera',tanto facilmente...non sara'sesso 1 volta e stop..
io,vorrei chiudere,ma nn ci riesco.sai certi treni passano 1 volta nella vita.......


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Eretteo*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Io sono un inguaribile individualista,seguire le processioni per pecoroni non mi ha mai allettato


Tu confondi l'essere individualista con l'essere coglione!Potresti essere un grande individualista nell'essere coglione.:up:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Io sono un inguaribile individualista,seguire le processioni per pecoroni non mi ha mai allettato


at salut testa quedra...!!!ma perche'in rosso??vabbe'che con il bischero siamo ormai culo e camicia...pero'...


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Io sono un inguaribile individualista,seguire le processioni per pecoroni non mi ha mai allettato



per curiosità, hai abbandonato i modi inurbani?


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> at salut testa quedra...!!!ma perche'in rosso??vabbe'che con il bischero siamo ormai culo e camicia...pero'...


non ti garba la coppia renzi berlusconi?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai capito il sor claudio...:rotfl:



E' tutto inutile compare Clà, non capirà mai, manco se lo scrivo in itagliano. E' così che posso farci? chi nasce tondo non muore quadrato. 



Vabbè tondo e quadrato li cambierei con altri aggettivi, ma risulterei scurrile. Non sono scurrile io, vero cLà?


----------



## Eretteo (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu confondi l'essere individualista con l'essere coglione!Potresti essere un grande individualista nell'essere coglione.:up:


Pensa ai tuoi trascorsi professionali e non,che ne hai abbastanza per tre vite.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

*io mi domando e dico*

....cioe' avesse esordito dicendo che non ama piu il compagno, o che non ne e' piu attratta o che le cose vanno male....
le e' salito la scimmia per un collega (adesso ditemi a chi non e' successo??? e mi ci metto in mezzo pure io), cosi pour parle'.....e voi che fumentate l annullamento del matriumonio, cervi a primavera, scopate segrete...
oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2014)

lancillotto?


----------



## Eretteo (21 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> at salut testa quedra...!!!ma perche'in rosso??vabbe'che con il bischero siamo ormai culo e camicia...pero'...


I compagni sono da sempre culo e camicia con gli altri.
Ma e' bastato colorare di rosso cio' che di solito e' blu,per monopolizzare la discussione.
Inaugurata dal solito forumista che si inventa un nick al giorno.  :sonar:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ....cioe' avesse esordito dicendo che non ama piu il compagno, o che non ne e' piu attratta o che le cose vanno male....
> le e' salito la scimmia per un collega (adesso ditemi a chi non e' successo??? e mi ci metto in mezzo pure io), cosi pour parle'.....e voi che fumentate l annullamento del matriumonio, cervi a primavera, scopate segrete...
> oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!




:up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Pensa ai tuoi trascorsi professionali e non,che ne hai abbastanza per tre vite.


Ci penso tutti i giorni,poi penso ad un imbecille e mi vieni in mente sempre e solo tu.Sarà un caso?


----------



## Eretteo (21 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> per curiosità, hai abbandonato i modi inurbani?


Ma io volendo sarei anche civile.
E' che mi ci trascinano....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda tesoro che palomita non è sposata eh. potresti anche scrivergli che ne so! Palomita questa è la vita c'è differenza tra infatuazione innamoramento amore e altre quattro palle scritte e filosofeggiate ovunque,quindi palomita se vuoi parla anche al tuo ragazzo, digli che l'ormone col tempo scompare e ha bisogno di essere irrorato, ( meglio non specificare cosa, diventerei una macchietta) *digli che lo vuoi sposare ma che entrambi volete irrorare, e irrorare non vuol dire arrivare a casa irrorati e vantarsene, vuol dire irrorare una tantum senza la complicità del tradimento che MICA è un errore, il tradimento è innamoramento infatuazione, ma non amore, e manco quella di avere due palle così per parlare chiaro a chi ancora non è tuo marito.*


Potrei scriverglielo, certo. Se avessi avuto Ciriaco De Mita come professore di italiano e patissi una situazione di idrocefalo grave potrei scriverglielo esattamente così come dici tu.



Ultimo ha detto:


> PRESIDENT tu sei un gran coglione lasciatelo dire, osp, scusami.


Ok, ma dopo aver scoperto che la situazione di essere un gran coglione non è pregiudizievole al compimento di tutti gli atti giuridici previsti dal codice, me ne sono fatto una ragione e dormo bene lo stesso. Alla fine ci si abitua a tutto: pensa a tua moglie, ad esempio.


----------



## Eretteo (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci penso tutti i giorni,poi penso ad un imbecille e mi vieni in mente sempre e solo tu.Sarà un caso?


Non ti surriscaldi di sicuro il cervello,a pensare.


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma io volendo sarei anche civile.
> E' che mi ci trascinano....


e tu tieni tirato il freno a mano della sedia, no?
se vuoi te lo inchiodo io volentieri!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Non ti surriscaldi di sicuro il cervello,a pensare.


Si,rischio che non corri neanche tu  visto che il tuo cervello ha la riga in mezzo e due peletti sparsi qui è li,ma a tavola ti pulisci la bocca con la carta igienica?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up::up::up:



ti giuro che secondo me godono.....
pare che hanno bisogno di nuove reclute da portare dalla parte del male, se di male si tratta......
veniteeee, noi abbiamo i biscottiniiiii


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ....cioe' avesse esordito dicendo che non ama piu il compagno, o che non ne e' piu attratta o che le cose vanno male....
> le e' salito la scimmia per un collega (adesso ditemi a chi non e' successo??? e mi ci metto in mezzo pure io), cosi pour parle'.....e voi che fumentate l annullamento del matriumonio, cervi a primavera, scopate segrete...
> oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


Sò d'accordo. Consigliarle di chiudere il rapporto con il suo ragazzo mi sembra esagerato...

A nessuno è capitato un  po' di panico pre-matrimoniale? 

Io solo con la convivenza ho gli attacchi di panico. Ma non per Elio, anche quando stavo con il mio ex e dovevo sopportare la sua famiglia di merda, mi venivano.

Chiarissimo e palese che il tizio che le piace rappresenta la via di fuga, ma voglio dire, non è sto gran dramma.

Se non ci rinuncia fa una cazzata, non solo per il fidanzato ma soprattutto per sè stessa, perchè rischia seriamente di compromettere la sua reputazione, sappiamo tutti gli ambienti di lavoro come sono.

Se ci rinuncia fa bene. Potrebbe venirle un rimpianto ma passerà tenendo i piedi per terra...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Potrei scriverglielo, certo. Se avessi avuto Ciriaco De Mita come professore di italiano e patissi una situazione di idrocefalo grave potrei scriverglielo esattamente così come dici tu.
> 
> 
> Ok, ma dopo aver scoperto che la situazione di essere un gran coglione non è pregiudizievole al compimento di tutti gli atti giuridici previsti dal codice, me ne sono fatto una ragione e dormo bene lo stesso. Alla fine ci si abitua a tutto: pensa a tua moglie, ad esempio.



Tesoro a mia moglie ci penso eccome, sono il marito eh.  Ma ogni tanto penso anche a te facendoti notare le minchiate ch scrivi, che MICA sono macchiette scritte, sono perle da copiare incollare e pulirsene il culo il 25 dicembre. 

Sul pregiudizievole, tranquillo che con me sei al sicuro, cioè sei al sicuro con te stesso, tanto ormai non hai più nulla da compromettere, sei come sei, e non voglio ricordarti il coglione. 


Ogni tanto quando mi capita di tirati le orecchie prendine atto e rispondi in tema cretino! Almeno basiamo un dialogo tra la macchietta e il coglione, chissà che ne esce fuori, ma almeno non andiamo fuori tema. Vabbè ma non ti conviene, tanto a te che te frega se ti dico coglione facendotelo capire rispondendoti come nel post sopra?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sò d'accordo. Consigliarle di chiudere il rapporto con il suo ragazzo mi sembra esagerato...
> 
> A nessuno è capitato un  po' di panico pre-matrimoniale?
> 
> ...


esatto, cacchio tutti sposati qui e nessuno che capisce il panico pre-matrimoniale....
boh....
io spero sta poretta rinsavisca, e che il suo fidanzato abbia tanta pazienza.....un conto e' avere fantasie, desideri, flirt innocenti, un altro conto e' portare tutto all estremo mandando all aria il maritamento


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ti giuro che secondo me godono.....
> pare che hanno bisogno di nuove reclute da portare dalla parte del male, se di male si tratta......
> veniteeee, noi abbiamo i biscottiniiiii


No, io do il beneficio del dubbio, la coglionaggine come patologia curabile. :mrgreen:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ....cioe' avesse esordito dicendo che non ama piu il compagno, o che non ne e' piu attratta o che le cose vanno male....
> le e' salito la scimmia per un collega (adesso ditemi a chi non e' successo??? e mi ci metto in mezzo pure io), cosi pour parle'.....e voi che fumentate *l annullamento del matriumonio*, cervi a primavera, scopate segrete...
> oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


Chi fomenta l'annullamento del matrimonio?
Sto dicendo l'esatto contrario: proprio perchè il collega è uno sfizio e il tuo fidanzato è il tuo compagno di vita, impara a scindere le cose e non confonderle. Ama, sposa il tuo fidanzato, facci una famiglia, ma gioca con il tuo collega.


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> esatto, cacchio tutti sposati qui e nessuno che capisce il panico pre-matrimoniale....
> boh....
> io spero sta poretta rinsavisca, e che il suo fidanzato abbia tanta pazienza.....un conto e' avere fantasie, desideri, flirt innocenti, un altro conto e' portare tutto all estremo mandando all aria il maritamento


Già... poi riacquistato il senno, ci si ritrova con un cerino in mano e la sensazione di aver fatto la più grande cazzata.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Chi fomenta l'annullamento del matrimonio?
> Sto dicendo l'esatto contrario: proprio perchè il collega è uno sfizio e il tuo fidanzato è il tuo compagno di vita, impara a scindere le cose e non confonderle. Ama, sposa il tuo fidanzato, facci una famiglia, ma gioca con il tuo collega.



tu non mi leggi, e io mi arrabbio sai? E' per questo che ti incollo nuovamente il tutto. 



uarda tesoro che palomita non è sposata eh. potresti anche scrivergli che ne so! Palomita questa è la vita c'è differenza tra infatuazione innamoramento amore e altre quattro palle scritte e filosofeggiate ovunque,quindi palomita se vuoi parla anche al tuo ragazzo, digli che l'ormone col tempo scompare e ha bisogno di essere irrorato, ( meglio non specificare cosa, diventerei una macchietta) digli che lo vuoi sposare ma che entrambi volete irrorare, e irrorare non vuol dire arrivare a casa irrorati e vantarsene, vuol dire irrorare una tantum senza la complicità del tradimento che MICA è un errore, il tradimento è innamoramento infatuazione, ma non amore, e manco quella di avere due palle così per parlare chiaro a chi ancora non è tuo marito.

PRESIDENT tu sei un gran coglione lasciatelo dire, osp, scusami.


PS sei proprio cretino, dimmelo se non capisci quello che scrivo, magari chiedo a oscuro o qualcuno di buona volontà per tradurti e farti capire che sei proprio un coglione.​

​


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Chi fomenta l'annullamento del matrimonio?
> Sto dicendo l'esatto contrario: proprio perchè il collega è uno sfizio e il tuo fidanzato è il tuo compagno di vita, impara a scindere le cose e non confonderle. Ama, sposa il tuo fidanzato, facci una famiglia, ma gioca con il tuo collega.


Io non mi riferivo a te. era un discorso generale.
vatti a leggere le risposte del DDD e poi mi dici chi fUmenta l annullamento.
Non vien da se president che se sei una donna adulta e vuoi giocare, il tuo compagno lo capisca e lo accetta.
E non sarebbe nemmeno tanto sbagliato.
C'e' che puo e chi non puo'.
Tu prima di dare un consiglio del genere, ti chiedi se la nostra nuova amica magari dopo i misfatto non si fa logorare dai sensi di colpa e sputa fuori il rospo al futuro ex marito il quale e' lui a mandare tutto a puttane??
chieditelo perche c'e' anche questa possibilita. a quel punto dell esserti divertita sai quanto ti frega?

eddai


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Io non mi riferivo a te. era un discorso generale.
> vatti a leggere le risposte del DDD e poi mi dici chi fUmenta l annullamento.
> *Non vien da se president che se sei una donna adulta e vuoi giocare, il tuo compagno lo capisca e lo accetta.*
> E non sarebbe nemmeno tanto sbagliato.
> C'e' che puo e chi non puo'.


Vero. Infatti ribadisco non deve farsi beccare: qui viene il difficile. Una persona innamorata ce l'ha scritto in faccia; se chi ti sta vicino non lo scopre: o non ti conosce, o è stupido, o non ti guarda o fa finta di non capirlo.



miss acacia ha detto:


> Tu prima di dare un consiglio del genere, ti chiedi se la nostra nuova amica *magari dopo i misfatto non si fa logorare dai sensi di colpa e sputa fuori il rospo al futuro ex marito il quale e' lui a mandare tutto a puttane??*
> chieditelo perche c'e' anche questa possibilita. a quel punto dell esserti divertita sai quanto ti frega?


Sta roba dello sputare il rospo a scoppio ritardato io l'ho letta solo qui 1/2 volte: ma chi è così stupidamente masochista?
Comunque il non farsi logorare dai sensi di colpa è strettamente legato a quello che dicevo prima: giocare con il proprio collega, quando è un gioco fine a se stesso, rimane un gioco. Se avesse programmato di fare un figlio con il suo collega o di farci una famiglia sarebbe un tradimento e sarei il primo a dirle di lasciare il suo ragazzo subito.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tesoro a mia moglie ci penso eccome, sono il marito eh.  Ma ogni tanto penso anche a te facendoti notare le minchiate ch scrivi, che MICA sono macchiette scritte, sono perle da copiare incollare e pulirsene il culo il 25 dicembre.
> 
> Sul pregiudizievole, tranquillo che con me sei al sicuro, cioè sei al sicuro con te stesso, tanto ormai non hai più nulla da compromettere, sei come sei, e non voglio ricordarti il coglione.
> 
> Ogni tanto quando mi capita di tirati le orecchie prendine atto e rispondi in tema cretino! Almeno basiamo un dialogo tra la macchietta e il coglione, chissà che ne esce fuori, ma almeno non andiamo fuori tema. Vabbè ma non ti conviene, tanto a te che te frega se ti dico coglione facendotelo capire rispondendoti come nel post sopra?


Hai sbagliato indirizzo. Io non sono Barbara D'Urso. O almeno non lo voglio diventare gratis: mica mi pagano per la trattazione dei casi umani come te.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Vero. Infatti ribadisco non deve farsi beccare: qui viene il difficile. Una persona innamorata ce l'ha scritto in faccia; se chi ti sta vicino non lo scopre: o non ti conosce, o è stupido, o non ti guarda o fa finta di non capirlo.
> 
> 
> Sta roba dello sputare il rospo a scoppio ritardato io l'ho letta solo qui 1/2 volte: ma chi è così stupidamente masochista?
> Comunque il non farsi logorare dai sensi di colpa è strettamente legato a quello che dicevo prima: giocare con il proprio collega, quando è un gioco fine a se stesso, rimane un gioco. Se avesse programmato di fare un figlio con il suo collega o di farci una famiglia sarebbe un tradimento e sarei il primo a dirle di lasciare il suo ragazzo subito.



ma ogni persona e' diversa.
tu potrai non sentirti in colpa per alcune cose...
questa sta impicciata di brutto, c'ha il cervello in pappa. hai letto che vuole manadre all aria il matrimonio per una scopata (forse pure di merda) col collega?
e' affidabile una donna cosi?
tu ci metteresti la mano sul fuoco che non si fa prendere dal panico e dice tutto?
e anche se fosse cosi brava a fingere a non dire nulla, si scopa il collega col fidanzato a casa che sta a fa le bomboniere, e' una cosa giusta?
un conto e' s entrambi i partner sanno cosa fa e cosa non fa l altro, stabiliscono che non gliene frega nulla dell esclusivita sessuale, e bon...
per altri non e' cosi....se lei si scopa il tipo a 6 mesi dal matrimonio, per me rimane una stronza traditrice senza animo e pieta e pure un po troia dire, ma questo per te e' un plus....sicche'....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Vero. Infatti ribadisco non deve farsi beccare: qui viene il difficile. Una persona innamorata ce l'ha scritto in faccia; se chi ti sta vicino non lo scopre: o non ti conosce, o è stupido, o non ti guarda o fa finta di non capirlo.
> 
> 
> Sta roba dello sputare il rospo a scoppio ritardato io l'ho letta solo qui 1/2 volte: ma chi è così stupidamente masochista?
> Comunque il non farsi logorare dai sensi di colpa è strettamente legato a quello che dicevo prima: giocare con il proprio collega, quando è un gioco fine a se stesso, rimane un gioco. Se avesse programmato di fare un figlio con il suo collega o di farci una famiglia sarebbe un tradimento e sarei il primo a dirle di lasciare il suo ragazzo subito.



Permettimelo, e ti chiedo  priori scusa, ok? 

Ma secondo te, le persone, gli uomini, le donne.... sono tutte così ottuse di cervello come te? secondo te, se tu sei una persona spregevole che pensa sempre e solo a trombare, se sei soltanto chi vede il matrimonio come la fine degli ormoni e la fine del sesso, SECONDO te gli altri! devono essere per forza come te? Aprila la mente, e aprila nel contesto del discorso che stiamo facendo qua, non nel contesto che voglio farti passare da coglione, quello già si sa.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Hai sbagliato indirizzo. Io non sono Barbara D'Urso. O almeno non lo voglio diventare gratis: mica mi pagano per la trattazione dei casi umani come te.



Eh no, quella frase non è tua, mantieniti sulla macchietta please. Grazie.

Riandando al tema e non agli insulti che mi scrivi, aspetto la risposta, cioè non l'aspetto ma mi piace fare la macchietta, contento? 

Davvero non sei barbara D'urso? scoppppp! il coglione non è la barbara d'urso.


----------



## zanna (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma ogni persona e' diversa.
> tu potrai non sentirti in colpa per alcune cose...
> questa sta impicciata di brutto, c'ha il cervello in pappa. hai letto che vuole manadre all aria il matrimonio per una scopata (forse pure di merda) col collega?
> e' affidabile una donna cosi?
> ...


FREGNA!!! Mangiato pesante ieri sera?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma ogni persona e' diversa.
> tu potrai non sentirti in colpa per alcune cose...
> questa sta impicciata di brutto, c'ha il cervello in pappa. hai letto che vuole manadre all aria il matrimonio per una scopata (forse pure di merda) col collega?
> e' affidabile una donna cosi?
> ...



ops, scusami figliolosa io mi sono replicato, ma non ti avevo LEGGIUTA, pardon!


----------



## zanna (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Permettimelo, e ti chiedo  priori scusa, ok?
> 
> Ma secondo te, le persone, gli uomini, le donne.... sono tutte così ottuse di cervello come te? secondo te, se tu sei una persona spregevole che pensa sempre e solo a trombare, se sei soltanto chi vede il matrimonio come la fine degli ormoni e la fine del sesso, SECONDO te gli altri! devono essere per forza come te? Aprila la mente, e aprila nel contesto del discorso che stiamo facendo qua, non nel contesto che voglio farti passare da coglione, quello già si sa.


ARIFREGNA!!! Mangiato insieme a miss??


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> FREGNA!!! Mangiato pesante ieri sera?



fff:= FIGLIOLOSA MIA BEDDA! 


Detto ciò gradisce un caffè messere?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma ogni persona e' diversa.
> tu potrai non sentirti in colpa per alcune cose...
> questa sta impicciata di brutto, c'ha il cervello in pappa. hai letto che vuole manadre all aria il matrimonio per una scopata (forse pure di merda) col collega?
> e' affidabile una donna cosi?
> ...


Lei è in pappa perchè non le è mai capitato e ha sulle spalle tutto il peso, la cappa, la carogna di proibizioni, di doveri, 8 anni di monogamia, di miti. Una volta che avrà assaggiato la mela, capirà a smitizzare la cosa e prenderla per quello che è: uno svago. Non leggero, non banale, ma pur sempre uno svago per alleggerire, che non c'entra nulla con il progetto della sua vita e della sua famiglia.



miss acacia ha detto:


> per altri non e' cosi....se lei si scopa il tipo a 6 mesi dal matrimonio, per me rimane una stronza traditrice senza animo e pieta e pure un po troia dire, ma questo per te e' un plus....sicche'....


Certo che è una stronza, chi lo nega? Anche lei lo ammette. Però è innegabile che sentirsi stronzi aumenta il senso del proibito e il proibito è attraente.

Metti la mano sul fuoco anche sulla fedeltà del suo ragazzo? Io no. Magari lui tutti sti sensi di colpa non se li fa.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> FREGNA!!! Mangiato pesante ieri sera?


no ho aria nella pancia da 4 giorni, ma io non faccio le puzzette.....

no scusa wolf, non e' che sto dando della troia alla nuova utente...non la conosco
in linea di massima la penso cosi.....
soprattutto se vai cercanmdo consigli su come fare per non farti beccare....
bo cosa devo dire? una dolce ragazza innamorata che si merita il matrimonio?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> ARIFREGNA!!! Mangiato insieme a miss??



Nahhhh io peggio ieri sera. 

Ma ci sono utenti che mi stanno simpatici e lo evidenzio. faccio qualcosa di male ? 

Non rispondermi, lo so. :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no ho aria nella pancia da 4 giorni, ma io non faccio le puzzette.....
> 
> no scusa wolf, non e' che sto dando della troia alla nuova utente...non la conosco
> in linea di massima la penso cosi.....
> ...


:sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Lei è in pappa perchè non le è mai capitato e ha sulle spalle tutto il peso, la cappa, la carogna di proibizioni, di doveri, 8 anni di monogamia, di miti. Una volta che avrà assaggiato la mela, capirà a smitizzare la cosa e prenderla per quello che è: uno svago. Non leggero, non banale, ma pur sempre uno svago per alleggerire, che non c'entra nulla con il progetto della sua vita e della sua famiglia.
> 
> 
> Certo che è una stronza, chi lo nega? Anche lei lo ammette. Però è innegabile che sentirsi stronzi aumenta il senso del proibito e il proibito è attraente.
> ...


si prima di dire questo dovresti parlare con lui.
anche io potrei dire che non metto la mano sul fuoco sul mio ragazzo e la sua fedelta.....
questo non mi autorizza a fare il mio porco comodo.....
cioe' non e' che devi vievere quasiasi cosa senti a discpaito di altri passando sopra tutti.....


----------



## zanna (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> fff:= FIGLIOLOSA MIA BEDDA!
> 
> 
> Detto ciò gradisce un caffè messere?


Magari!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Permettimelo, e ti chiedo  priori scusa, ok?
> 
> Ma secondo te, le persone, gli uomini, le donne.... sono tutte così ottuse di cervello come te? secondo te, se tu sei una persona spregevole che pensa sempre e solo a trombare, se sei soltanto chi vede il matrimonio come la fine degli ormoni e la fine del sesso, SECONDO te gli altri! devono essere per forza come te? Aprila la mente, e aprila nel contesto del discorso che stiamo facendo qua, non nel contesto che voglio *farti passare da* coglione, quello già si sa.


ma no, non ce n'è bisogno, fa tutto da solo, basta leggere le sue firme.


----------



## zanna (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nahhhh io peggio ieri sera.
> 
> *Ma ci sono utenti che mi stanno simpatici e lo evidenzio. faccio qualcosa di male ?*
> 
> Non rispondermi, lo so. :mrgreen:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Lei è in pappa perchè non le è mai capitato e ha sulle spalle tutto il peso, la cappa, la carogna di proibizioni, di doveri, 8 anni di monogamia, di miti. Una volta che avrà assaggiato la mela, capirà a smitizzare la cosa e prenderla per quello che è: uno svago. Non leggero, non banale, ma pur sempre uno svago per alleggerire, che non c'entra nulla con il progetto della sua vita e della sua famiglia.
> 
> 
> Certo che è una stronza, chi lo nega? Anche lei lo ammette. Però è innegabile che sentirsi stronzi aumenta il senso del proibito e il proibito è attraente.
> ...



aspetta che lo copio e lo incollo come promemoria, da far leggere ai posteri. Tu la farai leggere? no vero? tu la terrai ben nascosta la dove t'incazzerai come una iena quando un tuo figlio ( che non capiti mai, ma mai maii) verrà tradito. Che bello nascondersi dietro paraventi col culo degli altri, coglione!


----------



## zanna (21 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma no, non ce n'è bisogno, fa tutto da solo, basta leggere le sue firme.


Questo perchè non sogni i popoli del mondo stretti in un solo ed unico grande abbraccio e non sogni un mondo senza barriere e pregiudizi ....  ecc. :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Io non penso che President sia un coglione, chiariamo.
Posso pure dire che mi piace un casino....non riesco a stargli tanto dietro coi ragionamenti, comunque a me fa spesso fa ridere, non se la prende mai, risponde a tono e quasi mai insultando.
Pero President i casi si analizzano singolarmente...io non credo che qualsiasi persona senta il bisogno del proibito possa o debba comportarsi cosi...ci sono casi e casi....


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Questo perchè non sogni i popoli del mondo stretti in un solo ed unico grande abbraccio e non sogni un mondo senza barriere e pregiudizi ....  ecc. :risata::risata::risata:



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma no, non ce n'è bisogno, fa tutto da solo, basta leggere le sue firme.



Avevo promesso a me stesso di non avere più atteggiamenti del genere, ma a volte non ci riesco, e la cosa grave è che poi sbaglio a parlare e scrivo per forza di cose minchiate anche io( vabbè si sa :carneval: )


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Questo perchè non sogni i popoli del mondo stretti in un solo ed unico grande abbraccio e non sogni un mondo senza barriere e pregiudizi ....  ecc. :risata::risata::risata:



:canna::canna::canna:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Avevo promesso a me stesso di non avere più atteggiamenti del genere, ma a volte non ci riesco, e la cosa grave è che poi sbaglio a parlare e scrivo per forza di cose minchiate anche io( vabbè si sa :carneval: )


ma l'atteggiamento è sanissimo :mrgreen:
è il soggetto di quell'atteggiamento che non vale la fatica


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *si prima di dire questo dovresti parlare con lui.*
> anche io potrei dire che non metto la mano sul fuoco sul mio ragazzo e la sua fedelta.....
> questo non mi autorizza a fare il mio porco comodo.....
> cioe' non e' che devi vievere quasiasi cosa senti a discpaito di altri passando sopra tutti.....


Stiamo parlando di accademia e teoria quantistica o di vita reale? E' ovvio che lui non sarebbe d'accordo. 
E' ovvio che non si può condividere tutto. Il tuo ragazzo sa e condivide il fatto che tu parli di te, lui e voi qui?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di accademia e teoria quantistica o di vita reale? E' ovvio che lui non sarebbe d'accordo.
> E' ovvio che non si può condividere tutto. Il tuo ragazzo sa e condivide il fatto che tu parli di te, lui e voi qui?


Sa che parlo in un forum. no non sa che parlo di me lui e noi, anche perche non lo faccio in maniera spasmodica, non sto sempre a parlare dei cazzi miei e suoi, al massimo mi spingo oltre su mia madre.
No non condividerebbe, non ho nemmeno bisogno di chiederglielo, ma io non sto facendo nulla di male, non sto pensando di lasciarlo per farmi il collega.


----------



## zanna (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Avevo promesso a me stesso di non avere più atteggiamenti del genere, ma a volte non ci riesco, e la cosa grave è che poi sbaglio a parlare e scrivo per forza di cose minchiate anche io( vabbè si sa :carneval: )


Difatti la mia perplitudine ha subito un incremento piuttosto preoccupante financo imbarazzante nel leggere cotanta sciallezza (a proposito di minchiate :smile


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Lei è in pappa perchè non le è mai capitato e ha sulle spalle tutto il peso, la cappa, la carogna di proibizioni, di doveri, 8 anni di monogamia, di miti. Una volta che avrà assaggiato la mela, capirà a smitizzare la cosa e prenderla per quello che è: uno svago. Non leggero, non banale, ma pur sempre uno svago per alleggerire, che non c'entra nulla con il progetto della sua vita e della sua famiglia.
> 
> 
> Certo che è una stronza, chi lo nega? Anche lei lo ammette. Però è innegabile che sentirsi stronzi aumenta il senso del proibito e il proibito è attraente.
> ...


Io e te siamo in disaccordo spesso su tutto.I miei detrattori dicono che sono intransigente verso i traditori.Verissimo,e sai perchè?capisco l'adrenalina dell'essere stronzi,è che poi il prezzo di certe stronzate viene pagato in termini di sofferenza da un ignaro,che per quante colpe può avere non ne ha quasi mai tante da meritarsi le corna.No?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Io non penso che President sia un coglione, chiariamo.
> Posso pure dire che mi piace un casino....non riesco a stargli tanto dietro coi ragionamenti, comunque a me fa spesso fa ridere, non se la prende mai, risponde a tono e quasi mai insultando.
> Pero President i casi si analizzano singolarmente...io non credo che qualsiasi persona senta il bisogno del proibito possa o debba comportarsi cosi...ci sono casi e casi....



Dici? e mi spieghi perchè mi dice macchietta? ma lascia stare questo particolare, magari lo sono pure. rispondimi a questo invece: mi spieghi perchè ha citato mia moglie? 

Sai figliolosa io sono una persona schietta molto popolana, e magari dico parolacce e queste turbano, turbano assai, quando invece riferimenti a persone terze come mia moglie non sono parolacce, ma son ben più gravi delle parolacce. 

Ok io mi tengo la stupidità di quello che appaio, ma di certo non sono così meschino e spregevole come il president.

Ti consiglio di notarle queste piccole differenze figliolosa bedda e poi mi dirai se sbaglio a etichettarlo come coglione.


----------



## Eretteo (21 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> e tu tieni tirato il freno a mano della sedia, no?
> se vuoi te lo inchiodo io volentieri!


Visto?
Uno non fa in tempo ad essere misericordioso,che si conquista l'odio altrui


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dici? e mi spieghi perchè mi dice macchietta? ma lascia stare questo particolare, magari lo sono pure. rispondimi a questo invece: mi spieghi perchè ha citato mia moglie?
> 
> Sai figliolosa io sono una persona schietta molto popolana, e magari dico parolacce e queste turbano, turbano assai, quando invece riferimenti a persone terze come mia moglie non sono parolacce, ma son ben più gravi delle parolacce.
> 
> ...


che moglie? chi l ha citata?
President ha citato tua moglie? scusa non ho letto
vado a leggere


----------



## zanna (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io e te siamo in disaccordo spesso su tutto.I miei detrattori dicono che sono intransigente verso i traditori.Verissimo,e sai perchè?capisco l'adrenalina dell'essere stronzi,è che poi il prezzo di certe stronzate viene pagato in termini di sofferenza da un ignaro,che per quante colpe può avere non ne ha quasi mai tante da meritarsi le corna.No?


Un mecojoni se po dì??


----------



## Eretteo (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> ... da un ignaro,che per quante colpe può avere non ne ha quasi mai tante da meritarsi le corna.No?


Un ignaro no.
Uno come te si.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*SI*

Però questo posto è pieno di fenomeni.Fra i detrattori di president e delle sue posizioni c'è pure chi spalleggia dalla mattina alla sera un debosciato come massinfedele che sul tradimento ha le stesse idee di president...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Della serie se scrive president alcune cose è un coglione,se scrive massinfedele le stesse cose non è un coglione.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Sta cosa è molto Under class per teste di cass.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che moglie? chi l ha citata?
> President ha citato tua moglie? scusa non ho letto
> vado a leggere



leggi leggi :smile: evita di commentare, è inutile, come dice AB basta leggere le sue firme... e non solo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però questo posto è pieno di fenomeni.Fra i detrattori di president e delle sue posizioni c'è pure chi spalleggia dalla mattina alla sera un debosciato come massinfedele che sul tradimento ha le stesse idee di president...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Della serie se scrive president alcune cose è un coglione,se scrive massinfedele le stesse cose non è un coglione.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Sta cosa è molto Under class per teste di cass.


sì, Oscuro, come dici te, sempre. Anche quando non lo dici, hai ragione.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Eretteo*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Un ignaro no.
> Uno come te si.


In non ignoro il tuo essere coglione,hai ragione!:rotfl:Ascolta,con me fai poca strada,io ti piscio in culo nonostante la carrozzella e non perchè ho una buona mira.Fatti due conti.:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però questo posto è pieno di fenomeni.Fra i detrattori di president e delle sue posizioni c'è pure chi spalleggia dalla mattina alla sera un debosciato come massinfedele che sul tradimento ha le stesse idee di president...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Della serie se scrive president alcune cose è un coglione,se scrive massinfedele le stesse cose non è un coglione.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Sta cosa è molto Under class per teste di cass.


Io penso, poi sbagliando forse che non possiamo dare del coglione ad una persona per come vive la sua vita, con o senza tradimenti....
possiamo invece farlo per il modo che questa persona ha di esporre come vive la propria vita, io per esempio, senza offesa se dovessi scegliere un coglione tra massi president e lothar, sceglierei lothar.
guarda un po. 
poi non penso che sia un coglione, non mi permetterei mai di dire coglione ad un uomo di 50 e rotti anni....per carita...
ma tant'e'..


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Fenomena*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, Oscuro, come dici te, sempre. Anche quando non lo dici, hai ragione.


Fenomena ignorami!:up:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però questo posto è pieno di fenomeni.Fra i detrattori di president e delle sue posizioni c'è pure chi spalleggia dalla mattina alla sera un debosciato come massinfedele che sul tradimento ha le stesse idee di president...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Della serie se scrive president alcune cose è un coglione,se scrive massinfedele le stesse cose non è un coglione.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Sta cosa è molto Under class per teste di cass.



auhauhauahah madò mi fai morie ogni volta! 

però dai lascia perdere massi, che centra ora lui? madò :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: sei incontrollabile, un incontrollabile adorabile testone.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fenomena ignorami!:up:


sì, oscuro, sì. sempre come dici te.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> Io penso, poi sbagliando forse che non possiamo dare del coglione ad una persona per come vive la sua vita, con o senza tradimenti....
> possiamo invece farlo per il modo che questa persona ha di esporre come vive la propria vita, io per esempio, senza offesa se dovessi scegliere un coglione tra massi president e lothar, sceglierei lothar.
> guarda un po.
> poi non penso che sia un coglione, non mi permetterei mai di dire coglione ad un uomo di 50 e rotti anni....per carita...
> ma tant'e'..


Si può essere d'accordo o non d'accordo.Ma se critichi president per le sue idee dovresti avere la stessa onestà con massinfedele...!:rotfl:Ma qui non diventa una questione di cosa scrivi ma di chi scrive.Il adoro ultimo,ma se non sono d'accordo non sono d'accordo,e lui fa lo stesso con me.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma secondo te, le persone, gli uomini, le donne.... sono tutte così ottuse di cervello come te?


Fammici pensare... ehm... secondo me no.



> secondo te, se tu sei una persona spregevole che pensa sempre e solo a trombare, se sei soltanto chi *vede il matrimonio come la fine degli ormoni e la fine del sesso*,


Chi l'ha detta sta roba? Io no. L'hai letta sul "Grand Hotel", forse.



Ultimo ha detto:


> *SECONDO te gli altri! devono essere per forza come te?* Aprila la mente, e aprila nel contesto del discorso che stiamo facendo qua, non nel contesto che voglio farti passare da coglione, quello già si sa.


Per forza? In un forum io dico la mia (opinabile) e tu dici la tua (opinabile). Mica faccio proselitismo. Facciano il cazzo che vogliono, gli altri.
E poi la domanda vale anche per te: gli altri mica possono essere per forza come te, sai? Barbara D'Urso mica può lavorare 24/7/365.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si può essere d'accordo o non d'accordo.Ma se critichi president per le sue idee dovresti avere la stessa onestà con massinfedele...!:rotfl:Ma qui non diventa una questione di cosa scrivi ma di chi scrive.Il adoro ultimo,ma se non sono d'accordo non sono d'accordo,e lui fa lo stesso con me.


ma se president tradisce io mica devo essered accordo scusa....cazzi suoi.....a me che me frega?
stesso discorso per massi.....
campano bene o male loro non io....
mi sembra che president e massi abbiano idee completamente diverse......
infatti, non risulta anche a te che si scontrino?
inoltre non ho mai affrontato con massi il discorso tradimento, abbiamo solo cazzeggiato, stai tranquo in upper class che appena esce fuori il discorso trancio le gambe anche a lui 
a te ti voglio bene, che 'e diverso


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> auhauhauahah madò mi fai morie ogni volta!
> 
> però dai lascia perdere massi, che centra ora lui? madò :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: sei incontrollabile, un incontrollabile adorabile testone.


Sincero: sbaglio?E sti personaggi sono pure quelli che ostentano titoli e carriere accademiche,e ripeto io con president non sono mai d'accordo,però bisogna proprio avere la faccia come er culo...e dai...!


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sincero: sbaglio?E sti personaggi sono pure quelli che ostentano titoli e carriere accademiche,e ripeto io con president non sono mai d'accordo,però bisogna proprio avere la faccia come er culo...e dai...!


sì, sì, certo. Come dici te, sempre. :strizza:


----------



## Eretteo (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> In non ignoro il tuo essere coglione,hai ragione!:rotfl:Ascolta,con me fai poca strada,io ti piscio in culo nonostante la carrozzella e non perchè ho una buona mira.Fatti due conti.:rotfl:


Hai quasi finito il giro del gra,a forza di andare a tavoletta.....ma non il grande raccordo anulare,sto parlando del periplo del tuo teschio  interno,quello in cui peschi quelle quattro parole che conosci.
Perche' dall'alto della tua ignoranza,non perdi occasione di gridarla all'orbe terracqueo,manco fossi un condor delle ande che in cima al suo cucuzzolo si cava gli occhi cercando un plesiosauro nel titicaca,ignorando che quello e' un boccone troppo grande per il suo stomaco,che non e' sull'atlantico ma sul pacifico,che quello e' estinto da milioni di anni,e che il suo frugale pasto sono solitamente carogne in decomposizione.
E' pur vero che ci vuole ben poco a ribattere ad un teschio che denoti una simile miseria morale,di linguaggio,di pensiero.
E' altrettanto vero che il divertimento e' altrettanto poco.
E la tavoletta di cui sopra non e' quella dei servizi igienici.
Per chi come te lo ignorasse.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Hai quasi finito il giro del gra,a forza di andare a tavoletta.....ma non il grande raccordo anulare,sto parlando del periplo del tuo teschio  interno,quello in cui peschi quelle quattro parole che conosci.
> Perche' dall'alto della tua ignoranza,non perdi occasione di gridarla all'orbe terracqueo,manco fossi un condor delle ande che in cima al suo cucuzzolo si cava gli occhi cercando un plesiosauro nel titicaca,ignorando che quello e' un boccone troppo grande per il suo stomaco,che non e' sull'atlantico ma sul pacifico,che quello e' estinto da milioni di anni,e che il suo frugale pasto sono solitamente carogne in decomposizione.
> E' pur vero che ci vuole ben poco a ribattere ad un teschio che denoti una simile miseria morale,di linguaggio,di pensiero.
> E' altrettanto vero che il divertimento e' altrettanto poco.
> ...


non credo tu sia nella posizione per parlare, mi devi delle scuse belle e buone dopo le cattiverie dell altra settimana.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io e te siamo in disaccordo spesso su tutto.I miei detrattori dicono che sono intransigente verso i traditori.Verissimo,e sai perchè?capisco l'adrenalina dell'essere stronzi,è che poi il prezzo di certe stronzate viene pagato in termini di sofferenza da un ignaro,che per quante colpe può avere non ne ha quasi mai tante da meritarsi le corna.No?


La premessa a tutto quello che scrivo è il non farsi beccare, che non vuol dire confessare: se uno/a deve girare per casa col cellulare perennemente in mano, con le campanelle titillanti in testa, il sorrisino idiota in faccia, indossando intimo da Jessica Rizzo anche quando va a buttare l'immondizia, ecc. ... beh allora... don't try this at home (così la nostra "Sex in the Fourth Oggiaro" ha un fremito, capiscciammè ) perchè si creano solo casini, sofferenze, tragedie: meglio il burraco o la singletudine.


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non credo tu sia nella posizione per parlare, mi devi delle scuse belle e buone dopo le cattiverie dell altra settimana.


aspetta e spera. e poi che te ne fai delle scuse di un cretino abbia pazienza


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Eretteo*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Hai quasi finito il giro del gra,a forza di andare a tavoletta.....ma non il grande raccordo anulare,sto parlando del periplo del tuo teschio  interno,quello in cui peschi quelle quattro parole che conosci.
> Perche' dall'alto della tua ignoranza,non perdi occasione di gridarla all'orbe terracqueo,manco fossi un condor delle ande che in cima al suo cucuzzolo si cava gli occhi cercando un plesiosauro nel titicaca,ignorando che quello e' un boccone troppo grande per il suo stomaco,che non e' sull'atlantico ma sul pacifico,che quello e' estinto da milioni di anni,e che il suo frugale pasto sono solitamente carogne in decomposizione.
> E' pur vero che ci vuole ben poco a ribattere ad un teschio che denoti una simile miseria morale,di linguaggio,di pensiero.
> E' altrettanto vero che il divertimento e' altrettanto poco.
> ...


Sai ,io ti piscio sempre in culo,e non ho bisogno di ostentare vocaboli iperbolici per fare colpo su quattro dementi.Io le teste di minchia come te le riconosco a fiuto.Quindi a te la scelta,se ti aggrada essere pisciato fra le natiche per l'ennesima volta,o esimerti dall'ennesima figura di merda....!:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> aspetta e spera. e poi che te ne fai delle scuse di un cretino abbia pazienza


non lo so, e' il punto. un principio.
lo so che sbaglio, cazzarola....ma posso ancora usufruire dei miei 26 anni e dire che non sono abbastanza grande per capire cio che e' giusto da cio che e' sbagliato ( solo per questa volta )


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dici? e mi spieghi perchè mi dice macchietta? ma lascia stare questo particolare, magari lo sono pure. rispondimi a questo invece: *mi spieghi perchè ha citato mia moglie?*
> 
> Sai figliolosa io sono una persona schietta molto popolana, e magari dico parolacce e queste turbano, turbano assai, quando invece riferimenti a persone terze come mia moglie non sono parolacce, ma son ben più gravi delle parolacce.
> 
> ...


Perchè a bassezza, rispondo con più bassezza. Non mi onoro di essere corretto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> La premessa a tutto quello che scrivo è il non farsi beccare, che non vuol dire confessare: se uno/a deve girare per casa col cellulare perennemente in mano, con le campanelle titillanti in testa, il sorrisino idiota in faccia, indossando intimo da Jessica Rizzo anche quando va a buttare l'immondizia, ecc. ... beh allora... don't try this at home (così la nostra "Sex in the Fourth Oggiaro" ha un fremito, capiscciammè ) perchè si creano solo casini, sofferenze, tragedie: meglio il burraco o la singletudine.


sì. di certo.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> La premessa a tutto quello che scrivo è il non farsi beccare, che non vuol dire confessare: se uno/a deve girare per casa col cellulare perennemente in mano, con le campanelle titillanti in testa, il sorrisino idiota in faccia, indossando intimo da Jessica Rizzo anche quando va a buttare l'immondizia, ecc. ... beh allora... don't try this at home (così la nostra "Sex in the Fourth Oggiaro" ha un fremito, capiscciammè ) perchè si creano solo casini, sofferenze, tragedie: meglio il burraco o la singletudine.


Fammi capire!L'attenuante sarebbe il non farsi beccare?Il non farsi beccare non estingue il reato.Fare una rapina è sbagliato come principio,al di là dell'essere presi o meno.Magari la similitudine non è calzante,il concetto si.:up:


----------



## zanna (21 Gennaio 2014)

Non penso che la cosa sia molto breve per cui opcorn:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Perchè a bassezza, rispondo con più bassezza. Non mi onoro di essere corretto.


una perla dietro l'altra, una garanzia di qualità, meglio del bollino chiquita.


----------



## Eretteo (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non credo tu sia nella posizione per parlare, mi devi delle scuse belle e buone dopo le cattiverie dell altra settimana.


Hai ragione.
Solo un mostro senza cuore avrebbe potuto mettere in relazione disordini alimentari,abuso di alcool e dipendenza da droghe col dramma che ti e' capitato.
Meriti che io ti porga le mie sentite scuse.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Solo un mostro senza cuore avrebbe potuto mettere in relazione disordini alimentari,abuso di alcool e dipendenza da droghe col dramma che ti e' capitato.
> Meriti che io ti porga le mie sentite scuse.


ma io non abuso di alchol ne di droghe, ma accetto le scuse.
ti ringrazio


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Solo un mostro senza cuore avrebbe potuto mettere in relazione disordini alimentari,abuso di alcool e dipendenza da droghe col dramma che ti e' capitato.
> Meriti che io ti porga le mie sentite scuse.


Mostro senza cuore?hai un'alta opinione di te stesso,sei solo un poro coglione....!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> *La premessa a tutto quello che scrivo è il non farsi beccare*, che non vuol dire confessare: se uno/a deve girare per casa col cellulare perennemente in mano, con le campanelle titillanti in testa, il sorrisino idiota in faccia, indossando intimo da Jessica Rizzo anche quando va a buttare l'immondizia, ecc. ... beh allora... don't try this at home (così la nostra "Sex in the Fourth Oggiaro" ha un fremito, capiscciammè ) perchè si creano solo casini, sofferenze, tragedie: meglio il burraco o la singletudine.


Va bene, ma questo cozza con il fatto che con un collega di lavoro nove volte su dieci ti sgamano a prescindere.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma io non abuso di alchol ne di droghe, ma accetto le scuse.
> ti ringrazio


Ma che ringrazi. Ti stà prendendo per il culo e tu lo ringrazi :mrgreen: Beata gioventù.

Ho deciso: cambio.....da Prezzemolina a Trota


----------



## Eretteo (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai ,io ti piscio sempre in culo,e non ho bisogno di ostentare vocaboli iperbolici per fare colpo su quattro dementi.
> Io non ostento,mi esprimo.
> Un ignorante ostenta la sua ignoranza.
> Sempre.
> ...


....anche ad uno nato con minorazioni mentali in una zona disagiata.


----------



## Eretteo (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mostro senza cuore?hai un'alta opinione di te stesso,sei solo un poro coglione....!:rotfl:


In italiano si dice povero.
Il poro e' un piccolo foro nella pelle.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fammi capire!L'attenuante sarebbe il non farsi beccare?Il non farsi beccare non estingue il reato.Fare una rapina è sbagliato come principio,al di là dell'essere presi o meno.Magari la similitudine non è calzante,il concetto si.:up:




Che palle Oscu..non facciamo niente di male,anzi avere storie extra matrimonio fa bene alla salute,tiene lontano l'infarto,e fan culo pure alla prostata e al colesterolo.Sai che avevo un gran mal di schiena,ma e'bastato leggere,poco fa',email della mia''fidanzata'',per stare meglio....prova Oscu...davvero!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma che ringrazi. Ti stà prendendo per il culo e tu lo ringrazi :mrgreen: Beata gioventù.
> 
> Ho deciso: cambio.....da Prezzemolina a Trota


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Che palle Oscu..non facciamo niente di male,anzi avere storie extra matrimonio fa bene alla salute,tiene lontano l'infarto,e fan culo pure alla prostata e al colesterolo.Sai che avevo un gran mal di schiena,ma e'bastato leggere,poco fa',email della mia''fidanzata'',per stare meglio....prova Oscu...davvero!


Chiedile un pò se ne manda una anche a me  Hai visto mai mi sparisce questo mal di testa


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Che palle Oscu..non facciamo niente di male,anzi avere storie extra matrimonio fa bene alla salute,tiene lontano l'infarto,e fan culo pure alla prostata e al colesterolo.Sai che avevo un gran mal di schiena,ma e'bastato leggere,poco fa',email della mia''fidanzata'',per stare meglio....prova Oscu...davvero!


Oddio Miciò, me farai morì un giorno o l'altro.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chiedile un pò se ne manda una anche a me  Hai visto mai mi sparisce questo mal di testa


Tu hai gia'chi le manda Tuba...........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fammi capire!L'attenuante sarebbe il non farsi beccare?Il non farsi beccare non estingue il reato.Fare una rapina è sbagliato come principio,al di là dell'essere presi o meno.Magari la similitudine non è calzante,il concetto si.:up:


E' moralmente sbagliatissimo, però in alcune fasi della vita ad alcune persone capita di relazionarsi a persone diverse dal proprio partner.
Capita, come capita guidare con un tasso alcoolico anche poco oltre il limite o offrire una canna ad un amico (io non bevo e non fumo) o superare i limiti di velocità o passare con un semaforo giallo inoltrato o pagare in nero l'idraulico.
Ma se non ti beccano o non ti sei fatto beccare e non hai fatto male a nessuno, mica ti ti puoi martellare i coglioni a vita per i sensi di colpa.


----------



## Eretteo (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


>


Tutti dicono che io ti abbia offesa,invece puoi vedere da te certe mamme santissime...


----------



## Eretteo (21 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chiedile un pò se ne manda una anche a me  Hai visto mai mi sparisce questo mal di testa


sono  le radici in crescita


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E' moralmente sbagliatissimo, però in alcune fasi della vita ad alcune persone capita di relazionarsi a persone diverse dal proprio partner.
> Capita, come capita guidare con un tasso alcoolico anche poco oltre il limite o offrire una canna ad un amico (io non bevo e non fumo) o superare i limiti di velocità o passare con un semaforo giallo inoltrato o pagare in nero l'idraulico.
> Ma se non ti beccano o non ti sei fatto beccare e non hai fatto male a nessuno, mica ti ti puoi martellare i coglioni a vita per i sensi di colpa.


ma i sensi di colpa non li comandi tu, non e' che dici: sensi di colpa saprite e loro se ne vanno....facile cosi,...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tutti dicono che io ti abbia offesa,invece puoi vedere da te certe mamme santissime...


no, tu mi hai offesa e anche pesantemente e soprattutto senza motivo.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma i sensi di colpa non li comandi tu, non e' che dici: sensi di colpa saprite e loro se ne vanno....facile cosi,...



Cara Miss,ma quali sensi di colpa??Mi venga la sindrome del mai goduto,se ci ho mai pensato....


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma i sensi di colpa non li comandi tu, non e' che dici: sensi di colpa saprite e loro se ne vanno....facile cosi,...


Vabbè, ma ad un certo punto la cosa la metabolizzerai pure. Ed è normale.


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no, tu mi hai offesa e anche pesantemente e soprattutto senza motivo.


da retta a Zia, lascia perde


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Miss,ma quali sensi di colpa??Mi venga la sindrome del mai goduto,se ci ho mai pensato....


Te canti vittoria troppo presto...
Che troppo si loda...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Che palle Oscu..non facciamo niente di male,anzi avere storie extra matrimonio fa bene alla salute,tiene lontano l'infarto,e fan culo pure alla prostata e al colesterolo.Sai che avevo un gran mal di schiena,ma e'bastato leggere,poco fa',email della mia''fidanzata'',per stare meglio....prova Oscu...davvero!


:updue:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Sa che parlo in un forum. *no non sa che parlo di me lui e noi*, anche perche non lo faccio in maniera spasmodica, non sto sempre a parlare dei cazzi miei e suoi, al massimo mi spingo oltre su mia madre.
> *No non condividerebbe*, non ho nemmeno bisogno di chiederglielo, ma io non sto facendo nulla di male, non sto pensando di lasciarlo per farmi il collega.


Ovviamente il mio non è un invito a smettere o confessarglielo. E' più veniale, ma se parliamo della interpretazione che hai dato finora e dei principii di correttezza e trasparenza che esalti, è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ovviamente il mio non è un invito a smettere o confessarglielo. E' più veniale, ma se parliamo della interpretazione che hai dato finora e dei principii di correttezza e trasparenza che esalti, è la stessa cosa.


non esalto nessun principio....
stare qui e non dirglielo per me e' come mangiare mc donalds per colazione en non dirglielo.....
non sto mancando di rispetto a nessuno, cosa che non si puo dire di qualcuno che tradisce 6 mesi prima del matrimonio.
scusa


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma ad un certo punto la cosa la metabolizzerai pure. Ed è normale.


JB io non lo so, non ho mai tradito. penso che dopo 10 anni si metabolizzerei, ma come vivrei prima di metabolizzare?
io, per come son fatta, non saprei tenermelo.....
tutto qui


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> JB io non lo so, non ho mai tradito. penso che dopo 10 anni si metabolizzerei, ma come vivrei prima di metabolizzare?
> io, per come son fatta, non saprei tenermelo.....
> tutto qui



,e'questione di indole..tu sei pura io no.A casa racconto balle,fuori no..e il''patto''che abbiamo fatto e che mantengo,infatti non nascondo niente.Be'...quasi...


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*E si*



Eretteo ha detto:


> ....anche ad uno nato con minorazioni mentali in una zona disagiata.


Colpa di tua madre,a te è andata così...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



Eretteo ha detto:


> In italiano si dice povero.
> Il poro e' un piccolo foro nella pelle.


"Poro coglione" espressione molto conosciuta all'interno del gra,anche tu qualche paesino di merda del nord?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Va bene, ma questo cozza con il fatto che con un collega di lavoro nove volte su dieci ti sgamano a prescindere.


Non ho esperienze in materia. Se ci sono tanti colleghi, credo anche io che gli altri capiscano al volo. Se sono in 3 o 4, può darsi che la passino liscia.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Che palle Oscu..non facciamo niente di male,anzi avere storie extra matrimonio fa bene alla salute,tiene lontano l'infarto,e fan culo pure alla prostata e al colesterolo.Sai che avevo un gran mal di schiena,ma e'bastato leggere,poco fa',email della mia''fidanzata'',per stare meglio....prova Oscu...davvero!


Che palle lothar,se non fai nulla di male perchè non dirlo a tua moglie?


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che palle lothar,se non fai nulla di male perchè non dirlo a tua moglie?


:risata:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ,e'questione di indole..tu sei pura io no.A casa racconto balle,fuori no..e il''patto''che abbiamo fatto e che mantengo,infatti non nascondo niente.Be'...quasi...


non sono pura lothar, li ho anche io i miei pensieri impuri, diciamo cosi. ma li finiscono.
se dovessi decidere che non posso piu trattenermi, pur sapendo di avere un fidanzato chiuso di mente (nel senso che non capirebbe un mio eventuale tradimento) glielo comunicherei. per tanto motivi, ma te ne dico uno solo: renderlo partecipe di cio che sta succedendo dentro di me e trovare una soluzione insieme dato che lui ha tutta la liberta che vuole, di fare quel che vuole.
se restano pensieri e fantasie restano a me. 
ma mai, mai, scoperei con un altro uomo alle sue spalle, perche, per quanto io possa sentire che per il mio bene devo farlo, gli spezzerei il cuore in modo irreparabile, e questo non succedera mai.
mai lui pensera di avere accanto una donna diversa da quella che sono.
anche cazzarando qui sul forum dimostro di non essere cosi pura, non e' che sono casa e chiesa, ma so con chi sto e l ho scelto io, e quindi mi rapporto a lui, che per me e' tutto. 
io non dico balle ne a casa ne fuori casa.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*SI*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E' moralmente sbagliatissimo, però in alcune fasi della vita ad alcune persone capita di relazionarsi a persone diverse dal proprio partner.
> Capita, come capita guidare con un tasso alcoolico anche poco oltre il limite o offrire una canna ad un amico (io non bevo e non fumo) o superare i limiti di velocità o passare con un semaforo giallo inoltrato o pagare in nero l'idraulico.
> Ma se non ti beccano o non ti sei fatto beccare e non hai fatto male a nessuno, mica ti ti puoi martellare i coglioni a vita per i sensi di colpa.


Non mi sembrano similitudini calzanti,mica proviamo sentimenti d'amore per l'idraulico pagato in nero...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Lothar*

:mrgreen:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non esalto nessun principio....
> *stare qui e non dirglielo per me e' come mangiare mc donalds per colazione en non dirglielo..*...


Per te. Per lui magari no, se lo sapesse. Sono interpretazioni personali, così come le mie sulle scappatelle.



miss acacia ha detto:


> non sto mancando di rispetto a nessuno, cosa che non si puo dire di qualcuno che tradisce 6 mesi prima del matrimonio.


Non sto dicendo che i due gesti abbiano lo stesso peso.
Però in termini di principio, sì: la coppia in cui entrambi i partner condividono il 100% delle proprie azioni con l'altro non esiste, nella sostanza.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Per te. Per lui magari no, se lo sapesse. Sono interpretazioni personali, così come le mie sulle scappatelle.
> 
> 
> Non sto dicendo che i due gesti abbiano lo stesso peso.
> Però in termini di principio, sì: la coppia in cui entrambi i partner condividono il 100% delle proprie azioni con l'altro non esiste, nella sostanza.


certo che non esistono, ma allora per principio dovrei anche dirgli quante volte cago al giorno, cosa che non faccio, quante volte a settimana mi masturbo, cosa che non faccio, quante sigarette fumo, cosa che non faccio.....

invece e' proprio il peso. ci sono cose che dette o non dette non fanno male lo stesso . cosa ci puo essere di male nello scrivere qui?
cose invece che se dette fanno male se non dette non lo fanno.

la differenza e' che ne primo caso non compare proprio la parola male, che non dovrebbe mai comparire in un discorso di coppia


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi sembrano similitudini calzanti,mica proviamo sentimenti d'amore per l'idraulico pagato in nero...:rotfl:


Oh, sei tu che hai parlato di rapine.

La questione è il principio di correttezza, trasparenza, lealtà, ecc.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*SI*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Oh, sei tu che hai parlato di rapine.
> 
> La questione è il principio di correttezza, trasparenza, lealtà, ecc.


Si.è vero,per me l'amore è anche esclusività.PER ME!


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Lo so che per me sarebbe la prima volta che tradisco. Ma potrei essere una di quelle brave. Che lo fanno ma danno a tutto il giusto peso. L'amore da una parte, il sesso dall'altra (solo per questa volta, mica divento una seriale)



Si dice sempre così, prima.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non ho esperienze in materia. Se ci sono tanti colleghi, credo anche io che gli altri capiscano al volo. Se sono in 3 o 4, può darsi che la passino liscia.


Se sono in pochi pure. Anzi. Ma poi il punto è sempre che se per una qualche ragione la cosa prende una brutta piega (per innumerevoli ragioni) non è che poi non ci vediamo più. Eh. Sui luoghi di lavoro ste storie è meglio evitarle.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se sono in pochi pure. Anzi. Ma poi il punto è sempre che se per una qualche ragione la cosa prende una brutta piega (per innumerevoli ragioni) non è che poi non ci vediamo più. Eh. Sui luoghi di lavoro ste storie è meglio evitarle.


Te l'appoggio.....Sul posto di lavoro non sai mai come cazzo va a finire....meglio evitare,se possibile.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Te l'appoggio*.....Sul posto di lavoro non sai mai come cazzo va a finire....meglio evitare,se possibile.


e io te lo spingo


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> e io te lo spingo


Ah....devo preoccuparmi?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah....devo preoccuparmi?


ma....sai, sono attimi.....tu non fermarti a raccogliere nulla nei miei dintorni, e vedrai che andra' tutto bene 
tutto bene


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> JB io non lo so, non ho mai tradito. penso che dopo 10 anni si metabolizzerei, ma come vivrei prima di metabolizzare?
> io, per come son fatta, non saprei tenermelo.....
> tutto qui


Come vivresti prima di metabolizzare? Boh. Che ne so ognuno da storia a sè. Però metabolizzaeresti, prima o poi. Quello è sicuro. Se nel frattempo ti sentissi moralmente obbligata a dirglielo lo trovo comprensibile, cioè trovo comprensibile che TU lo faresti, che magari ti fai un attimo prendere dalle emozioni, diciamo. In ogni caso ad una certa la cosa verrebbe superata, quale che possa essere l'esito.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come vivresti prima di metabolizzare? Boh. Che ne so ognuno da storia a sè. Però metabolizzaeresti, prima o poi. Quello è sicuro. Se nel frattempo ti sentissi moralmente obbligata a dirglielo lo trovo comprensibile, cioè trovo comprensibile che TU lo faresti, che magari ti fai un attimo prendere dalle emozioni, diciamo. In ogni caso ad una certa la cosa verrebbe superata, quale che possa essere l'esito.


si ma per onesta intellettuale e sentimentale, io non potrei tradire senza dirglielo, ma non dopo. prima.
non arriverei mai afrmi uccidere dai sensi di colpa. mi fermo molto prima. piuttosto ripeto rischio di prendermi della mignotta, ma dirgli prima: ho certe pulsioni. ma il mio caso e' diverso. non sarei pazza a fare una cosa del genere, perche lui ripeto puo far quel che vuole. quindi giocherei, per una volta, sul suo stesso piano.
non so, io capisco voi e so che dite quel che dite per esperienza, perche avete tradito e ne siete usciti, indenni, vogliamo dire cosi?
forse non riesco a esprimermi bene io...solo questo

premetto o postmetto che il tradimento ha distrutto la mia famiglia e mia madre, quindi forse e' per questo che cerco di crearmi le mie convinzione affinche, se dovesse succedere di essere tradita da Quello, io sono gia preparata e non soffro.
forse


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si ma per onesta intellettuale e sentimentale, io non potrei tradire senza dirglielo, ma non dopo. prima.
> non arriverei mai afrmi uccidere dai sensi di colpa. mi fermo molto prima. piuttosto ripeto rischio di prendermi della mignotta, ma dirgli prima: ho certe pulsioni. ma il mio caso e' diverso. non sarei pazza a fare una cosa del genere, perche lui ripeto puo far quel che vuole. quindi giocherei, per una volta, sul suo stesso piano.
> non so, io capisco voi e so che dite quel che dite per esperienza, perche avete tradito e ne siete usciti, indenni, vogliamo dire cosi?
> forse non riesco a esprimermi bene io...solo questo
> ...


Premesso che io non sono certo il miglior esempio del mondo, se non sei intenzionata a tradirlo di tuo, nel momento in cui sentissi una pulsione tanto forte verso qualcun altro da dirglielo, potresti anche lasciarlo che penso sarebbe il caso. 
Ma quello che volevo realmente dirti è che la vita è lunga, ed i casi sono tanti. Tu stessa tra dieci anni non sarai la stessa persona, lui neanche. Prima di fare qualsiasi cosa pensaci. Non solo per un eventuale tradimento, ma in generale. Non farti prendere dall'emotività, se è possibile. Almeno non immediatamente. Tutto lì.


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mostro senza cuore?hai un'alta opinione di te stesso,*sei solo un poro coglione....!:rotfl:*


Già... 
Magari pensa pure che la gente rimanga scossa dalle sue offese e le senta dentro. Non ha capito che è solo FASTIDIO.
Fastidio che esseri come lui esistano e si permettano di parlare.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Premesso che io non sono certo il miglior esempio del mondo, se non sei intenzionata a tradirlo di tuo, nel momento in cui sentissi una pulsione tanto forte verso qualcun altro da dirglielo, potresti anche lasciarlo che penso sarebbe il caso.
> Ma quello che volevo realmente dirti è che la vita è lunga, ed i casi sono tanti. Tu stessa tra dieci anni non sarai la stessa persona, lui neanche. Prima di fare qualsiasi cosa pensaci. Non solo per un eventuale tradimento, ma in generale. Non farti prendere dall'emotività, se è possibile. Almeno non immediatamente. Tutto lì.


no JB, non lo lascerei per il semplice fatto che non sarebbe cosi forte una pulsione da spingermi a lasciarlo...piuttosto se e' una scopata, dopo 10 anni insieme, te lo dico (oh, lui se vuole farsi le sue avventure lo puo fare e', io sono molto libertina, per alcuni un po cogliona, ma vabbe), mi dici no? bon, basta li nasce e li muore.....di certo non lo faccio lo stesso.....
cioe' c'e' sempre lui al primo posto sopra tutto. il resto viene dopo.
lo so che la vita e' lunga e possono succedere un sacco di cose...per questo mi preparo


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Principessa ha detto:


> Già...
> Magari pensa pure che la gente rimanga scossa dalle sue offese e le senta dentro. Non ha capito che è solo FASTIDIO.
> Fastidio che esseri come lui esistano e si permettano di parlare.


Però è giusto riconoscergli una proprietà di vocaboli non comune.Che se ne fa un poro coglione di questa sintassi grammaticale forbita?un cazzo, sempre un poro coglione rimane,forbito ma coglione.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no JB, non lo lascerei per il semplice fatto che non sarebbe cosi forte una pulsione da spingermi a lasciarlo...piuttosto se e' una scopata, dopo 10 anni insieme, te lo dico (oh, lui se vuole farsi le sue avventure lo puo fare e', io sono molto libertina, per alcuni un po cogliona, ma vabbe), mi dici no? bon, basta li nasce e li muore.....di certo non lo faccio lo stesso.....
> cioe' c'e' sempre lui al primo posto sopra tutto. il resto viene dopo.
> lo so che la vita e' lunga e possono succedere un sacco di cose...per questo mi preparo


Scusa Miss, ma che minchia di ragionamento è? Un conto è che non vuoi tradirlo, e va bene, un altro è "oh, io te lo dico che vorrei scoparmi quello, però se mi dici di no mica m'offendo, mi faccio i cazzi miei". Ma come pensi reagirebbe sto tizio? Che ti dovrebbe dire? Ma tu pensi REALMENTE che un giorno tra dieci anni se ti venisse la voglia per un bel manzo d'Albione vai lì e glielo dici, così, senza tenere in conto nulla?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa Miss, ma che minchia di ragionamento è? Un conto è che non vuoi tradirlo, e va bene, un altro è "oh, io te lo dico che vorrei scoparmi quello, però se mi dici di no mica m'offendo, mi faccio i cazzi miei". Ma come pensi reagirebbe sto tizio? Che ti dovrebbe dire? Ma tu pensi REALMENTE che un giorno tra dieci anni se ti venisse la voglia per un bel manzo d'Albione vai lì e glielo dici, così, senza tenere in conto nulla?


ma devi sentire quello che mi dice lui oh!!!!!!
no, scusa. allora per me il tradimento non e' scopare con un altra persona. io sono una di quelle persone a cui l esclusivita sessuale non interessa. lui no, a lui interessa eccome.
partendo quindi dal presupposto che voler eventualmente farmi, che ne so, un mio collega che mi attizza, per me non sarebbe tradimento, a maggior ragione prefeririei parlarne con lui. 
cioe' sono pulsioni, cose importanti si, ti faranno anche sentire viva, ma in confronto a quello che sto costruendo o che non sto costruendo come dicevi tu l altra volta, quelle pulsioni sono aria fritta, non valgono nulla.
ora il mio ragionamento e': se puoi tu, posso anche io.
lui puo, senza nemmero chiedere, sa gia che a me non interessa. 
io se volessi potere (?) non e' che dovrei dirglielo, mi sentirei di dirglielo, proprio perche non sarebbe nulla di cosi irrinunciabile da doverlo fare alle spalle.
potrebbe essere una cosa in piu che immagazzino io. conta che noi stiamo insieme da 6 anni, cioeda quando io ne ho 20. ho perso la verginita a 18 suonati, non e' che abbia tutta questa esperienza.....
e' normale se io ho dei pensieri, cose che per curiosita mi piacerebbe provare.
siccome voglio onesta tra me e lui, proiprio perche stiamo costruendo. non voglio farci i figli e poi tra 5 anni mandare tutto a puttane perche ci sono cose irrisolte, cose che lui pensava fossero in un modo e invece sono in un altro e viceversa.
per questo glielo direi. si incazzerebbe (ipocritamente) come una bestia.
ma io mi sentirei di avergli detto cosa mi passa per la testa. poi il farlo o no, e' secondario.....

non so se mi sono spiegata, scusa


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma devi sentire quello che mi dice lui oh!!!!!!
> no, scusa. allora per me il tradimento non e' scopare con un altra persona. io sono una di quelle persone a cui l esclusivita sessuale non interessa. lui no, a lui interessa eccome.
> partendo quindi dal presupposto che voler eventualmente farmi, che ne so, un mio collega che mi attizza, per me non sarebbe tradimento, a maggior ragione prefeririei parlarne con lui.
> cioe' sono pulsioni, cose importanti si, ti faranno anche sentire viva, ma in confronto a quello che sto costruendo o che non sto costruendo come dicevi tu l altra volta, quelle pulsioni sono aria fritta, non valgono nulla.
> ...


...

Madonna, ma cioè, secondo il mtuo ragionamento lui può fare tutto e tu, TU, ti senti obbligata a dirglielo e pure a farti i cazzi tuoi se ti dice di no. Ma che cazzo, boh.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Madonna, ma cioè, secondo il mtuo ragionamento lui può fare tutto e tu, TU, ti senti obbligata a dirglielo e pure a farti i cazzi tuoi se ti dice di no. Ma che cazzo, boh.


ma che vuol dire farmi i cazzi miei? perche io intendevo, se mi dice di no, per me e' no e non faccio nulla, no che lo faccio lo stesso.
ma non e' il mio ragionamento JB, e' la mia relazione.sara sbagliata, costruita male, ma quello che serve a me per vievermela bene io ce l ho. non mi manca nulla, ne amore, ne affetto, ne coccole, (non come tu che mi fai mancare tutto, no, mi facevi mancare tutto, e' finita tra di noi) ne supporto, ne appoggio, ne sesso, ne stima, ne fiducia.....
sara sbagliata che ti devo dire.....
siamo molto diversi io e lui, ma ci amiamo...siccome lui non riesce a mettersi sul mio piano e navigare sulla mia onda, lo faccio io, forse perche mi riesce piu facile, forse perche per lui farei qualsiasi cosa....non so...ma e' cosi...
cosa c'e' di sbagliato? soprattutto se io non mi lamento di non avere le stesse liberta


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ma che vuol dire farmi i cazzi miei? perche io intendevo, se mi dice di no, per me e' no e non faccio nulla, no che lo faccio lo stesso.
> ma non e' il mio ragionamento JB, e' la mia relazione.sara sbagliata, costruita male, ma quello che serve a me per vievermela bene io ce l ho. non mi manca nulla, ne amore, ne affetto, ne coccole, (non come tu che mi fai mancare tutto, no, mi facevi mancare tutto, e' finita tra di noi) ne supporto, ne appoggio, ne sesso, ne stima, ne fiducia.....
> sara sbagliata che ti devo dire.....
> siamo molto diversi io e lui, ma ci amiamo...siccome lui non riesce a mettersi sul mio piano e navigare sulla mia onda, lo faccio io, forse perche mi riesce piu facile, forse perche per lui farei qualsiasi cosa....non so...ma e' cosi...
> cosa c'e' di sbagliato? soprattutto se io non mi lamento di non avere le stesse liberta


Nulla di sbagliato,ma dovrebbe esserci un minimo di reciprocità nei rapporti.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla di sbagliato,ma dovrebbe esserci un minimo di reciprocità nei rapporti.


oh nooo.....con lui non e' possibile....
lui puo tutto e io non posso nulla 
ma vabbe..sopravvivero


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa Miss, ma che minchia di ragionamento è? Un conto è che non vuoi tradirlo, e va bene, un altro è "oh, io te lo dico che vorrei scoparmi quello, però se mi dici di no mica m'offendo, mi faccio i cazzi miei". Ma come pensi reagirebbe sto tizio? Che ti dovrebbe dire? Ma tu pensi REALMENTE che un giorno tra dieci anni se ti venisse la voglia per un bel manzo d'Albione vai lì e glielo dici, così, senza tenere in conto nulla?


Se il loro rapporto è impostato sulla sincerità, credo proprio di si. Glielo dirà.
Le persone non cambiano solo perchè gli anni passano...
I rapporti possono peggiorare, ma se Miss è una ragazza sincera, lo rimarrà.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se il loro rapporto è impostato sulla sincerità, credo proprio di si. Glielo dirà.
> Le persone non cambiano solo perchè gli anni passano...
> I rapporti possono peggiorare, ma se Miss è una ragazza sincera, lo rimarrà.


guarda ti porto l esempio....
un paio di sera fa abbiamo discusso proprio per questo....
si parlava, si era un po ubriachi noi, a casa.
e parlavamo di fantasie sessuali e cose cosi....
io ho detto: be, eventualemnte una mia fantasia potrebbe essere fare sesso con uno sconosciuto.......
testuali parole, c'e' EVENTUALEMNTE, POTREBBE...tutto ipotetico.

non l avessi mai fatto......
cosa non mi sono sentita dire......
alche gli ho ricordato che dal momento che lui puo far quello che vuole, quantomeno mi lasciasse libera di pensare, non agire, fantasticare....non c'e' nulla di male in questo. lo fa lui posso farlo anche io...

oh, sono 2 giorni che non mi parla.....

che pazienza......
pero sono stata sincera...lo sapevo quello a cui andavo incontro, ma voglio che lui sappia che da me avra' sempre la verita bella o brutta che sia....
almeno sa chi ha davanti.
poi sbagliero....ma e' la mia prima ed unica relazione a lungo termine, per di piu con uno 10 anni piu grande, un po bigotto.....imparo da sola, a mie spese, il conto lo pago sempre io.


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> guarda ti porto l esempio....
> un paio di sera fa abbiamo discusso proprio per questo....
> si parlava, si era un po ubriachi noi, a casa.
> e parlavamo di fantasie sessuali e cose cosi....
> ...


Però non esagerare, piccola.

Te lo dico perchè io per prima sono stata sempre sincera con Elio. 

Dirgli proprio tutto tutto l'ha bloccato molto. 

Non tanto la confessione del tradimento, perchè alla fine parlamose chiaro, io mi sono trovata nella sua stessa situazione di 3 anni fa e non ho scelto LUI, come lui scelse B., ma sono tornata suoi miei passi.

Quanto i miei pensieri. Il mio essere così volubile, incostante, iperattiva. JB non è il primo che mi dice "matta come una cavalla" e di tutte le caratteristiche che mi ha attribuito, devo dargli atto che questa purtroppo è vera, ed è un grosso problema anche per me.

Lui è pronto a sapere tutto tutto di Miss?

Perchè io le tue fantasie intime proprio non gliele racconterei. Non se la sua reazione è di gelosia...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> guarda ti porto l esempio....
> un paio di sera fa abbiamo discusso proprio per questo....
> si parlava, si era un po ubriachi noi, a casa.
> e parlavamo di fantasie sessuali e cose cosi....
> ...


E' qui la chiave: la tua è una scelta legittima. Però è altrettanto legittima la scelta di chi preferisce (ogni tanto) fare alla romana, mettere da parte un po' di sincerità-sempre-e-comunque e sbagliare da solo, senza l'imposizione altrui. E' il bivio fra il rischio di avere rimpianti oppure rimorsi.
Il rischio di avere sensi di colpa esiste; forse può anche esistere il rischio di implodere per aver ingoiato per troppo tempo i propri desideri.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Però non esagerare, piccola.
> 
> Te lo dico perchè io per prima sono stata sempre sincera con Elio.
> 
> ...


no gliel ho detta perche lui me l ha chiesto...allora se non vuoi sapere o non sai cosa uscira dalla mia bocca, non chiedere. 
poi questo e' il peggio che potesse capitare, fidati perche se gli dicessi, sai vorrei fare un orgia con 10 donne, e per sfida gliel ho detto, la sua riposta e' stata: embe'? sei ancora qui?
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....con le donne si, uomini no.
inoltre no, gia gli ho detto che se questo deve essere il risultato, cioe' che mi devo sentir dire: non so se sei tu quella che cerco, solo perche ho avanzato una fantasia, non una cosa concreta!!, allora no, non se ne parla piu....
cioe' lui continuasse a dire e fare quel che vuole, io alcune cose me le tengo per me.....


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E' qui la chiave: la tua è una scelta legittima. Però è altrettanto legittima la scelta di chi preferisce (ogni tanto) fare alla romana, mettere da parte un po' di sincerità-sempre-e-comunque e sbagliare da solo, senza l'imposizione altrui. E' il bivio fra il rischio di avere rimpianti oppure rimorsi.
> Il rischio di avere sensi di colpa esiste; forse può anche esistere il rischio di implodere per aver ingoiato per troppo tempo i propri desideri.


ma si...
sbaglio io...
e' giusto che ognuno si viva i propri momenti, le proprie fantasie,e non abbia, a scelta, ne rimorsi ne rimpianti....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> certo che non esistono, ma allora per principio dovrei anche dirgli quante volte cago al giorno, cosa che non faccio, quante volte a settimana mi masturbo, cosa che non faccio, quante sigarette fumo, cosa che non faccio.....


Apparentemente no, ma non è questione di che cosa: ad es. se gli hai promesso che non fumerai mai più, certo che dovresti dirgli anche quante sigarette fumi! Almeno se si parla di trasparenza, sincerità, correttezza, ecc.



miss acacia ha detto:


> *cosa ci puo essere di male nello scrivere qui? *cose invece che se dette fanno male se non dette non lo fanno.


Nulla, per me. Ma dipende dalle persone. Non lo darei per scontato: ricordo di blog chiusi e di utenti di forum dileguatisi con annessa preghiera di cancellazione dei loro interventi dopo essere stati beccati dalla moglie a parlare di se stessi in modo assolutamente innocuo.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Apparentemente no, ma non è questione di che cosa: ad es. se gli hai promesso che non fumerai mai più, certo che dovresti dirgli anche quante sigarette fumi! Almeno se si parla di trasparenza, sincerità, correttezza, ecc.
> 
> 
> Nulla, per me. Ma dipende dalle persone. Non lo darei per scontato: ricordo di blog chiusi e di utenti di forum dileguatisi con annessa preghiera di cancellazione dei loro interventi dopo essere stati beccati dalla moglie a parlare di se stessi in modo assolutamente innocuo.


ti ho gia scritto sopra...ci riflettero, ma si, penso di sbagliare io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mò, non è che siccome siete su quell'età (ed i mariti di quella età) dovente NECESSARIAMENTE non essere d'accordo. A me non è che frega un cazzo, voglio dire, ai cinquanta ci arriverò, spero, pur'io. Però, CAZZO, che c'è tanta gente, tante donne, insoddisfatte non è che sono io ad inventarmelo. Eh oh, signore mie. Non ho mica scritto che è sempre così. Ho scritto che capita spesso che tu vai con uno di conquant'anni, tu trentenne/ventenne dico, e ti capita la scopata di merda. Non è una costante, ma capita.


Capita a prescindere dall'età. Il sesso non è una disciplina olimpionica(o olimpica? mi confondo sempre), ma è soprattutto sapienza, empatia. A cinquant'anni le tue prestazioni saranno, forse, meno numerose e meno... energiche forse. Avrai bisogno di un tempo maggiore per il recupero, a volte. Il che non equivale, per una donna, a carenza di qualità. Dipende molto dallo stato di salute generale, comunque. Poi dipende dalle donne, ovviamente... da quello che si aspettano da un uomo.
Ah: come nota a piè di pagina aggiungo pure che una delle brutte abitudini di CERTE donne è quella di denigrare gli ALTRI amanti, se ti può essere utile, perchè sanno che a CERTI uomini piace tanto vincere il confronto. Altra abitudine è dir loro quello che vogliono sentirsi dire, prescindendo dalla verità.
P.S.
Spiace doverti far osservare di avere più esperienza di te, nello specifico. Ma se non mi credi, puoi sempre provare di persona


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma l'esperienza, a meno che uno non sia un brocco totale, *ce l'hai pure a trenta, o a venti.* Non è che a cinquanta improvvisamente ti si apre tutto questo bagaglio d'esperienza. E poi dovremmo anche ragionare un attimo su quale esperienza. Cioè, l'esperienza è anche, e soprattutto, varietà. Se tu per grandissima parte della tua vita hai conosciuto una donna, e allora è lapalissiano che gli anni non abbiano poi sortito tutta sta vagonata di know-how, che rischi che come cambi cavalla ti rompi pure la schiena. Oh.


ma che stai dicendo.... madonna.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Capita a prescindere dall'età. Il sesso non è una disciplina olimpionica(o olimpica? mi confondo sempre), ma è soprattutto sapienza, empatia. A cinquant'anni le tue prestazioni saranno, forse, meno numerose e meno... energiche forse. Avrai bisogno di un tempo maggiore per il recupero, a volte. Il che non equivale, per una donna, a carenza di qualità. Dipende molto dallo stato di salute generale, comunque. Poi dipende dalle donne, ovviamente... da quello che si aspettano da un uomo.
> Ah: come nota a piè di pagina aggiungo pure che una delle brutte abitudini di CERTE donne è quella di denigrare gli ALTRI amanti, se ti può essere utile, perchè sanno che a CERTI uomini piace tanto vincere il confronto. Altra abitudine è dir loro quello che vogliono sentirsi dire, prescindendo dalla verità.
> P.S.
> Spiace doverti far osservare di avere più esperienza di te, nello specifico. Ma se non mi credi, puoi sempre provare di perso





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che stai dicendo.... madonna.


Non mi va.

P.S: ma poi invece di spremerti per ste minchiate, perchè non scrivi sul quel benedetto thread degli utenti? Perchè è così difficile per te, manco avessi il cervello stitico? E che è. Scrivile ste quattro cazzate, mica devi il profiler dei poveri (per quello c'è già Perplesso).


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no gliel ho detta perche lui me l ha chiesto...allora se non vuoi sapere o non sai cosa uscira dalla mia bocca, non chiedere.
> poi questo e' il peggio che potesse capitare, fidati perche se gli dicessi, sai vorrei fare un orgia con 10 donne, e per sfida gliel ho detto, la sua riposta e' stata: embe'? sei ancora qui?
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....con le donne si, uomini no.
> inoltre no, gia gli ho detto che se questo deve essere il risultato, cioe' che mi devo sentir dire: non so se sei tu quella che cerco, solo perche ho avanzato una fantasia, non una cosa concreta!!, allora no, non se ne parla piu....
> cioe' lui continuasse a dire e fare quel che vuole, io alcune cose me le tengo per me.....


Ma amore mio, secondo me lo fa perchè è nervoso e ha voglia di litigare. Ti conosce bene, sa come la pensi sulla fedeltà e lo sa da solo che hai delle fantasie.
Non cadere nella trappola


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma amore mio, secondo me lo fa perchè è nervoso e ha voglia di litigare. Ti conosce bene, sa come la pensi sulla fedeltà e lo sa da solo che hai delle fantasie.
> Non cadere nella trappola


purtroppo nessuna trappola.
a lui non piace litigare.
purtroppo e' geloso. 
sa si come la penso ma lui non la pensa uguale....per questo non posso agire senza che lui sappia. a quel punto starei facendo qualcosa deliberatamente mancandiogli di rispetto. fregandomene del fatto che lui mi sta dicendo: fermati adesso.
la liberta che lui ha, non l ha chiesta lui ne l ha voluta o la vuole. parte da me.
per questo devo rapportarmi a lui....
ma capisco anche che sono dinamiche che io creo nella mia testa per preoteggermi


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Capita a prescindere dall'età. Il sesso non è una disciplina olimpionica(o olimpica? mi confondo sempre), ma è soprattutto sapienza, empatia. A cinquant'anni le tue prestazioni saranno, forse, meno numerose e meno... energiche forse. Avrai bisogno di un tempo maggiore per il recupero, a volte. Il che non equivale, per una donna, a carenza di qualità. Dipende molto dallo stato di salute generale, comunque. Poi dipende dalle donne, ovviamente... da quello che si aspettano da un uomo.
> *Ah: come nota a piè di pagina aggiungo pure che una delle brutte abitudini di CERTE donne è quella di denigrare gli ALTRI amanti, se ti può essere utile, perchè sanno che a CERTI uomini piace tanto vincere il confronto. Altra abitudine è dir loro quello che vogliono sentirsi dire, prescindendo dalla verità.*
> P.S.
> Spiace doverti far osservare di avere più esperienza di te, nello specifico. Ma se non mi credi, puoi sempre provare di persona



Io la penso esattamente così e mi ha detto che ho un cervello d'abete e il culo vergine, dunque non ne capirei molto.

Voglio vedere come risponde a te...

Sul neretto, QUOTO! E' un po' da bambinette denigrare gli ex amanti per compiacere il nuovo amante, però in tante lo fanno. Anche a me è capitato di farlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma che vuol dire farmi i cazzi miei? perche io intendevo, se mi dice di no, per me e' no e non faccio nulla, no che lo faccio lo stesso.
> ma non e' il mio ragionamento JB, e' la mia relazione.sara sbagliata, costruita male, ma quello che serve a me per vievermela bene io ce l ho. non mi manca nulla, ne amore, ne affetto, ne coccole, (non come tu che mi fai mancare tutto, no, mi facevi mancare tutto, e' finita tra di noi) ne supporto, ne appoggio, ne sesso, ne stima, ne fiducia.....
> sara sbagliata che ti devo dire.....
> siamo molto diversi io e lui, ma ci amiamo...siccome lui non riesce a mettersi sul mio piano e navigare sulla mia onda, lo faccio io, forse perche mi riesce piu facile, forse perche per lui farei qualsiasi cosa....non so...ma e' cosi...
> cosa c'e' di sbagliato? soprattutto se io non mi lamento di non avere le stesse liberta


Ma per carità, se sta bene a te. E' assurda nella maniera in cui lui ha tutta la libertà dio questo mondo e tu no, ma sono IO che non la prenderei bene al posto tuo, non tu, ovviamente. Contenta tu, fine della storia, anche se è assai singolare sta situazione e spero francamente che tu non finisca per volergli pagare le puttane pur di vederlo contento nel più classico dello stile svantaggio made in Diletta.


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> purtroppo nessuna trappola.
> a lui non piace litigare.
> purtroppo e' geloso.
> sa si come la penso ma lui non la pensa uguale....per questo non posso agire senza che lui sappia. a quel punto starei facendo qualcosa deliberatamente mancandiogli di rispetto. fregandomene del fatto che lui mi sta dicendo: fermati adesso.
> ...


Tu lo conosci meglio di chiunque altro. Se non gli piace litigare allora, avrà bisogno di conferme...
Qualunque sia la spiegazione, LUI non lo chiede per sentirsi dire la verità!
Probabilmente pure la libertà che gli lasci lo turba... anche se sono sicurissima che è in buona fede.
Penserà... "mi lascia libero perchè pure lei spera di avere la stessa libertà e io non gli basto."
Secondo me le puoi tenere nascoste le tue fantasie... almeno per un po'.
Se vuoi che sia + aperto di mente, anche sulle cose mentali, ce lo devi portare piano piano........


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma per carità, se sta bene a te. E' assurda nella maniera in cui lui ha tutta la libertà dio questo mondo e tu no, ma sono IO che non la prenderei bene al posto tuo, non tu, ovviamente. Contenta tu, fine della storia, anche se è assai singolare sta situazione e spero francamente che tu non finisca per volergli pagare le puttane pur di vederlo contento nel più classico dello stile svantaggio made in Diletta.



ma sai nemmeno la usa questa liberta....
non la voleva ne la vuole. di base sa che puo averla se vuole.
non so nemmeno io cosa sto facendo.
forse sto solo ceracndo di proteggermi.
in modo sbagliato, sicuramente, ma purtroppo per me e' piu importante non soffrire....


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu lo conosci meglio di chiunque altro. Se non gli piace litigare allora, avrà bisogno di conferme...
> Qualunque sia la spiegazione, LUI non lo chiede per sentirsi dire la verità!
> Probabilmente pure la libertà che gli lasci lo turba... anche se sono sicurissima che è in buona fede.
> Penserà... "mi lascia libero perchè pure lei spera di avere la stessa libertà e io non gli basto."
> ...



e' possibile che si senta turbato dalla liberta che gli lascio anche se gigna sempre quando ne parliamo...e' tutto contento....
ma vabbe...e' molto immaturo...
io non voglio portarlo da nessuna parte.
voglio solo che sappia che con me puo parlare di tutto, sempre, di qualsiasi cosa, anche scomoda.
voglio che non si senta mai della serie: cazzo, glielo dico? no meglio di no....no pero voglio dirglielo, ma se poi si arrabbia?..etc etc...
non dico che passerei sopra a tutto, ci mancherebbe, ma che almeno non viva nell ansia di non sapere cosa dirmi e cosa no....
tutto qui


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma sai nemmeno la usa questa liberta....
> non la voleva ne la vuole. di base sa che puo averla se vuole.
> non so nemmeno io cosa sto facendo.
> forse sto solo ceracndo di proteggermi.
> in modo sbagliato, sicuramente, ma purtroppo per me e' piu importante non soffrire....


Guarda che quello che le persone dicono e quello che le persone fanno (o anche faranno) spesso non collimano. Non voglio dire che sia il caso del tuo ragazzo, ti sto dicendo che non ti conviene dare per scontate delle cose mettendoti, peraltro, nella condizione di svataggio tra i due.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda che quello che le persone dicono e quello che le persone fanno (o anche faranno) spesso non collimano. Non voglio dire che sia il caso del tuo ragazzo, ti sto dicendo che non ti conviene dare per scontate delle cose mettendoti, peraltro, nella condizione di svataggio tra i due.


lo so infatti sbaglio, ma non so come potrei pensarla diversamente.
questo mio modo di ragionare e di conseguenza la liberta che gli lascio, e' solo perche penso....se viene a casa e mi dice: ho avuto un avventura di una notte, una cazzata, come e' successa e' finita enon ha voluto dire nulla per me se non un ora di divertimento, io posso sempre dirmi: vabbe' glielo hai lasciato fare tu, che cazzo vuoi.....ingoia e butta giu....
ma almeno non soffrirei JB....io ho visto mia madre morire per il dolore. piu volte....
dovranno passare sul mio cadavere prima di farmi passare quello che ha passato lei....
ma ripeto, sono sicura di sbagliare....e se cosi si dimostrera' essere, paghero il conto io. come sempre


----------



## Diletta (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma per carità, se sta bene a te. E' assurda nella maniera in cui lui ha tutta la libertà dio questo mondo e tu no, ma sono IO che non la prenderei bene al posto tuo, non tu, ovviamente. Contenta tu, fine della storia, anche se è assai singolare sta situazione e spero francamente che tu non finisca per volergli pagare le puttane pur di vederlo contento nel più classico dello stile svantaggio made in Diletta.




Stile svantaggio?
Se così lo vuoi chiamare fai pure, io non sono mai stata così tranquilla come ora.
Che bello vivere alla luce del sole!
Che bello essere complici all'unisono!


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' possibile che si senta turbato dalla liberta che gli lascio anche se gigna sempre quando ne parliamo...e' tutto contento....
> ma vabbe...e' molto immaturo...
> io non voglio portarlo da nessuna parte.
> voglio solo che sappia che con me puo parlare di tutto, sempre, di qualsiasi cosa, anche scomoda.
> ...


Tesorino spesso molti uomini non hanno bisogno di parlare per stare meglio, a volte gli piace stare per i cazzi loro. Pensare, ripensare, elaborare, far passare la tensione, distrarsi...

E poi non credo che ripetergli spesso che tu sei aperta, lo induca a fidarsi di più di te. Secondo me può fare molto invece essere rassicurante e mite. Lasciargli i suoi spazi se vuole stare da solo con i suoi pensieri, pure se è turbato. Non insistere anche se hai tutta la voglia di farlo.

Io questo ho imparato dalla mia esperienza con Elio :carneval:il problema è che spesso non ci riesco a essere un fiume tranquillo.

Un'altra cosa... lui è un fedele, non ti aspettare che te lo venga a dire se gli parte l'ormone per una.
Quella sei TU, lui è un'altra persona...
Non è detto che gli capiti, probabilmente no. Credo proprio che gli basti tu. Ma se è immaturo e insicuro, avrà bisogno di più certezze ancora...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tesorino spesso molti uomini non hanno bisogno di parlare per stare meglio, a volte gli piace stare per i cazzi loro. Pensare, ripensare, elaborare, far passare la tensione, distrarsi...
> 
> E poi non credo che ripetergli spesso che tu sei aperta, lo induca a fidarsi di più di te. Secondo me può fare molto invece essere rassicurante e mite. Lasciargli i suoi spazi se vuole stare da solo con i suoi pensieri, pure se è turbato. Non insistere anche se hai tutta la voglia di farlo.
> 
> ...


lo so che non me lo direbbe mai, ne io insisterei per saperlo qualora avessi sospetti. lui che se succede puo parlarmene. non e' obbligato a farlo ma se ha i sensi di colpa che lo uccidono, nel caso, almeno sa che possiamo affrontarli in due. tutto qui....mi credi se ti dico che di queste cose ne avremo parlato 3 volte in 6 anni?
lo lascio spesso coi suoi spazi...coi suoi pensieri.....non sono opprimente.....
e se vuole certezze, le avra' anche se non so cosa altro posso dimostrare che non abbia gia dimostrato in questi 6 anni....ma lo faro'


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> lo so che non me lo direbbe mai, ne io insisterei per saperlo qualora avessi sospetti. lui che se succede puo parlarmene. non e' obbligato a farlo ma se ha i sensi di colpa che lo uccidono, nel caso, almeno sa che possiamo affrontarli in due. tutto qui....mi credi se ti dico che di queste cose ne avremo parlato 3 volte in 6 anni?
> lo lascio spesso coi suoi spazi...coi suoi pensieri.....non sono opprimente.....
> e se vuole certezze, le avra' anche se non so cosa altro posso dimostrare che non abbia gia dimostrato in questi 6 anni....ma lo faro'


Quanto pensi di valere?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quanto pensi di valere?


mi avvalgo della facolta di non rispondere 
non lo so...per lui? molto
in generale, non molto


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



miss acacia ha detto:


> mi avvalgo della facolta di non rispondere
> non lo so...per lui? molto
> in generale, non molto


Non è una domanda casuale.Quanto pensi di valere?Rispondo io per te?non molto.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è una domanda casuale.Quanto pensi di valere?Rispondo io per te?non molto.


non ho capito


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo so infatti sbaglio, ma non so come potrei pensarla diversamente.
> questo mio modo di ragionare e di conseguenza la liberta che gli lascio, e' solo perche penso....se viene a casa e mi dice: ho avuto un avventura di una notte, una cazzata, come e' successa e' finita enon ha voluto dire nulla per me se non un ora di divertimento, io posso sempre dirmi: vabbe' glielo hai lasciato fare tu, che cazzo vuoi.....ingoia e butta giu....
> *ma almeno non soffrirei JB....*io ho visto mia madre morire per il dolore. piu volte....
> dovranno passare sul mio cadavere prima di farmi passare quello che ha passato lei....
> ma ripeto, sono sicura di sbagliare....e se cosi si dimostrera' essere, paghero il conto io. come sempre


Purtroppo non è vero.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stile svantaggio?
> Se così lo vuoi chiamare fai pure, io non sono mai stata così tranquilla come ora.
> Che bello vivere alla luce del sole!
> Che bello essere complici all'unisono!


E come no.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Purtroppo non è vero.


e allora non sara' nulla di diverso dal resto del mondo....se dovro soffrire soffriro, spero che non succeda perche sto sbagliando adesso.....
ma che ne so cosa sperare...
ma mi sembra abbastanza evidente che mi sono scavata la fossa da sola


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è una domanda casuale.Quanto pensi di valere?Rispondo io per te?non molto.


Ci passiamo tutti nella fase di dare troppo...

Io spero che Miss impari a dosare, a dosarsi, con il tempo, e non con le batoste (come è capitato a me).

E' comprensibile che si dia troppo e cerchi di strafare! Lo ama e ne è innamorata!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ci passiamo tutti nella fase di dare troppo...
> 
> Io spero che Miss impari a dosare, a dosarsi, con il tempo, e non con le batoste (come è capitato a me).
> 
> E' comprensibile che si dia troppo e cerchi di strafare! Lo ama e ne è innamorata!


ma io non ho capito cosa oscuro volesse dire....

cioe'....do troppo di coseguenza quello che do non vale molto?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non ho capito


Non è una domanda provocatoria quella di oscuro: è molto acuta. Il comportamento che descrivi ti fa apparire come una persona che ha una bassa opinione di se stessa, che si rispetta poco.


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

tu rispondi come ti viene.......


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e allora non sara' nulla di diverso dal resto del mondo....se dovro soffrire soffriro, spero che non succeda perche sto sbagliando adesso.....
> ma che ne so cosa sperare...
> *ma mi sembra abbastanza evidente che mi sono scavata la fossa da sola*


Che è pure peggio.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non è una domanda provocatoria quella di oscuro: è molto acuta. Il comportamento che descrivi ti fa apparire come una persona che ha una bassa opinione di se stessa, che si rispetta poco.


non pensavo fosse provocatoria, affatto 
solo non capivo.
ok, lo so. evidentemente e' cosi. appariro' cosi (uso il futuro perche non mi ricordo il presente del verbo)
ci lavorero'....
capisco che non e' una bella cosa comunque


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che è pure peggio.



ti ringrazio


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*SI*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non è una domanda provocatoria quella di oscuro: è molto acuta. Il comportamento che descrivi ti fa apparire come una persona che ha una bassa opinione di se stessa, che si rispetta poco.


Perfetto,miss sembra avere una bassa opinione di se stessa.Perchè lasciare al suo lui il poter tutto?il poter tutto deve valere per entrambi o per nessuno.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto,miss sembra avere una bassa opinione di se stessa.Perchè lasciare al suo lui il poter tutto?il poter tutto deve valere per entrambi o per nessuno.


l ho gia detto, perche se sono io a permetterlo, non e' lui a fare male a me, ma al massimo io che me ne sono fatta da sola. molto piu gestibile


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ti ringrazio


Mi spiace, ma non sei una ragazzina.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non è una domanda provocatoria quella di oscuro: è molto acuta. Il comportamento che descrivi ti fa apparire come una persona che ha una bassa opinione di se stessa, che si rispetta poco.



quoto


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma non sei una ragazzina.


lo so bene, infatti non ti ho chiesto di indorarmi la pillola.
io prendo tutto quello che dite. sempre, cose belle e brutte.


----------



## sienne (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> l ho gia detto, perche se sono io a permetterlo, non e' lui a fare male a me, ma al massimo io che me ne sono fatta da sola. molto piu gestibile



Ciao Miss,

così facendo, non ti metti in gioco, non ti metti in gioco con lui e neanche con il mondo. 
se decidi così, solo se per te è giusto ... e quando una cosa per se è giusta, non fa male. 
Scappa la risatina ... l'occhiolino ... Ma così non è. 
Proteggi lui ... per non affrontarlo. Perché? Paura? Di cosa?


sienne


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Benvenuta Palomita.Ti hanno detto tutto l'indispensabile
> Quello che ti dico io e che tu per il 50 enne rappresenti
> solamente un numero e qualche scopata in più.Nient`altro.
> Semplicemente una in più che rafforza la sua autostima.
> ...


devi proprio aver conosciuto degli uomini di merda eh?!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Miss,
> 
> così facendo, non ti metti in gioco, non ti metti in gioco con lui e neanche con il mondo.
> se decidi così, solo se per te è giusto ... e quando una cosa per se è giusta, non fa male.
> ...


perche cosi non fa male, l hai scritto tu 
e la paura e' tutto.....rimnere da sola in questa citta, perdere il mio amore, perche lo amo e ne sono innamorata, 
soffrire, buttare all aria 6 anni di progetti....non so.....
io vivo spesso nella paura


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



miss acacia ha detto:


> l ho gia detto, perche se sono io a permetterlo, non e' lui a fare male a me, ma al massimo io che me ne sono fatta da sola. molto piu gestibile


Tu non dovresti permetterlo,lui non dovrebbe accettare....!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu non dovresti permetterlo,lui non dovrebbe accettare....!


lui mica lo accetta. ha sempre detto: grazie ma a me non interessa, voglio solo te.
io metto le mani avanti.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Ok*



miss acacia ha detto:


> lui mica lo accetta. ha sempre detto: grazie ma a me non interessa, voglio solo te.
> io metto le mani avanti.


Che carini che siete.Miss,tu sai meglio di me che mettere le mani avanti non ci salva dalla vita....!Mi scuso con tutti,fra un pò torno a cazzarare..oggi sto esagerando.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lui mica lo accetta. ha sempre detto: grazie ma a me non interessa, voglio solo te.
> io metto le mani avanti.


A prescindere dal fatto che lo accetti o meno, il punto qui sei tu, mica lui.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che carini che siete.Miss,tu sai meglio di me che mettere le mani avanti non ci salva dalla vita....!Mi scuso con tutti,fra un pò torno a cazzarare..oggi sto esagerando.


no e' vero....ma io non so cosa altro fare


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A prescindere dal fatto che lo accetti o meno, il punto qui sei tu, mica lui.


era per rispondere ad oscuro...
ahhh ok ok...capito...
lo so JB, lo so, che devo fare? se ho sbagliato in questa mia ricerca spasmodica di evitarmi di soffriee, ne paghero le conseguenze. nessuno nasce imparato e' vero e l amore non si insegna.
ma a me hanno insegnato dimostrato e trasmesso che te la mettono sempre li, anche i genitori, anzi, forse soprattutto loro. 
penso sia comprensibile se adesso non so gestire un rapporto adulto come si deve. faccio del mio meglio sai?


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> no e' vero....ma io non so cosa altro fare


Non possiamo fare nulla,proprio nulla.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non possiamo fare nulla,proprio nulla.


io non posso accettare questa cosa.
sono sicura che un modo c'e' sempre per soffrire un po meno....
ci deve essere


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> era per rispondere ad oscuro...
> ahhh ok ok...capito...
> lo so JB, lo so, che devo fare? se ho sbagliato in questa mia ricerca spasmodica di evitarmi di soffriee, ne paghero le conseguenze. nessuno nasce imparato e' vero e l amore non si insegna.
> ma a me hanno insegnato dimostrato e trasmesso che te la mettono sempre li, anche i genitori, anzi, forse soprattutto loro.
> penso sia comprensibile se adesso non so gestire un rapporto adulto come si deve. faccio del mio meglio sai?


Ma non è comprensibile no, hai ventisei anni, mica quindici. Non è comprensibile. Affatto. Lo so che fai del tuo meglio, certo. Ma del tuo meglio non è "meglio". E' il tuo meglio. Come il mio può essere mio ma non è detto che sia abbastanza. 
E' una questione di indole l'insicurezza cronica, atavica. Non è che ci si può fare nulla, MA DI SICURO, non è che buttarsi giù per non prendere un cazzotto che forse non arriverà mai sia la soluzione a tutti i mali. No.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> io non posso accettare questa cosa.
> sono sicura che un modo c'e' sempre per soffrire un po meno....
> ci deve essere


Miss,ci si può schermare, siamo comunque una barchetta fragile con una vela molto esile,quando sia alza il vento e si ingrossa il mare,non possiamo sparire.Forse dopo un pò il vento si placherà e uscirà il sole....


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è comprensibile no, hai ventisei anni, mica quindici. Non è comprensibile. Affatto. Lo so che fai del tuo meglio, certo. Ma del tuo meglio non è "meglio". E' il tuo meglio. Come il mio può essere mio ma non è detto che sia abbastanza.
> E' una questione di indole l'insicurezza cronica, atavica. Non è che ci si può fare nulla, MA DI SICURO, non è che buttarsi giù per non prendere un cazzotto che forse non arriverà mai sia la soluzione a tutti i mali. No.


ho capito, ma tu pensi davvero che il trascoirso di una persona, il passato, non abbia nessun influenza?
poi ti chiedo anche...tu a 38 anni parli cosi. era ugualmente bravo a 26?
il mio meglio potra anche non essere abbastanza ma meglio di nulla


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miss,ci si può schermare, siamo comunque una barchetta fragile con una vela molto esile,quando sia alza il vento e si ingrossa il mare,non possiamo sparire.Forse dopo un pò il vento si placherà e uscirà il sole....



abbiamo trasmesso:
le previsioni del tempo per i marinai d'acqua dolce

grazie e arrivederci


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2014)

Si è aperto un processo?

L'imputata si è capito chi è? Ma chi fa il :giudice:?

Ce ne sono troppi secondo me.

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> abbiamo trasmesso:
> le previsioni del tempo per i marinai d'acqua dolce
> 
> grazie e arrivederci


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> abbiamo trasmesso:
> le previsioni del tempo per i marinai d'acqua dolce
> 
> grazie e arrivederci


Mi ci vedi a fare le previsioni del tempo?


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Si è aperto un processo?
> 
> L'imputata si è capito chi è? Ma chi fa il :giudice:?
> 
> ...


Il giudice sono io.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Miss,
> 
> così facendo, non ti metti in gioco, non ti metti in gioco con lui e neanche con il mondo.
> se decidi così, solo se per te è giusto ... e quando una cosa per se è giusta, non fa male.
> ...


quoto 
io parlo per me ...perché per certi verso mi rivedo in Miss 
non è paura è essere fatti in certo modo , non mi cambia la vita 
comportarmi in un certo modo...non faccio fatica ...piuttosto di faccio così...
ma tutto a lungo andare corrode ,corrode e non ti rendi conto finché 
Implodi e siccome non è salutare esplodi ...e lì per un rapporto sono cazzi
amari ,praticamente lui si ritrova davanti un'altra persona ...tu ti ritrovi ad essere un'altra ...
Ma come premesso parlo per me


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> quoto
> io parlo per me ...perché per certi verso mi rivedo in Miss
> non è paura è essere fatti in certo modo , non mi cambia la vita
> comportarmi in un certo modo...non faccio fatica ...piuttosto di faccio così...
> ...


quindi seconod te dovrei implodere ed esplodere subito?


----------



## sienne (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche cosi non fa male, l hai scritto tu
> e la paura e' tutto.....rimnere da sola in questa citta, perdere il mio amore, perche lo amo e ne sono innamorata,
> soffrire, buttare all aria 6 anni di progetti....non so.....
> io vivo spesso nella paura


Ciao 

si, l'ho scritto io ... 
ma in base ad una motivazione specifica, di scala di valori, di percezione di se e del mondo. 
E non come gestione o ... schiava della paura. E dietro questa paura si nasconde il fatto, 
che non lo vuoi perdere. E perché hai questa paura di perderlo? Concretamente, perché?


sienne


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



miss acacia ha detto:


> quindi seconod te dovrei implodere ed esplodere subito?


No,luna ti ha scritto altro,questo non equilibrio porterà prima o poi ad un implosione.


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi ci vedi a fare le previsioni del tempo?



ti ho appena visto:mrgreen:

domani come sarà? posso attaccare la lavatrice?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, l'ho scritto io ...
> ma in base ad una motivazione specifica, di scala di valori, di percezione di se e del mondo.
> ...


perche e' un tipo difficile. e io sono completamente diversa da lui.....e devo contenermi per poter stare con lui.
perche ho investito 6 anni in questa cosa e l ho amato in tutti i modi con cui si puo amare una persona.....
ma so che e' labile, forse basta poco e vola via....non lo so.
perche mi hanno tolto l amore e la famiglia da filia e me l hanno messa in mano come madre a 14 anni. e adesso voglio scegliere di poter fare la madre, non che me lo impongano....e con lui questo sogno si sta realizzando...

credo che sia per queste cose.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ho capito, ma tu pensi davvero che il trascoirso di una persona, il passato, non abbia nessun influenza?
> poi ti chiedo anche...tu a 38 anni parli cosi. era ugualmente bravo a 26?
> il mio meglio potra anche non essere abbastanza ma meglio di nulla


E' una domanda complessa. O semplice. Io non ho avuto un passato facile. Affatto. Per tante e tante ragioni che non sto qui a scrivere nè ora nè mai. Se non fossi stato quello che sono con tutta probabilità sarei finito morto drogato da un pezzo. Ma, appunto, sono quello che sono. Non ho realmente nessun merito, ci sono nato. Probabilmente se non avessi avuto la storia che ho avuto sarei stato "meglio" di come sono attualmente, o forse peggio. Chi lo sa. Ma di base, sono quello che sono. A ventisei anni ero così, meno affilato. Di base sono sempre stato così, solo che col tempo mi affino, mi affilo. Ma il nocciolo, il cuore, è quello.
Questo per dirti che quello che sei non è semplicemente il frutto del tuo passato, delle tue esperienze. Quello che sei nasce da te, da te come persona, dna. Non ci si può fare nulla. Al netto delle esperienze, tu probabilmente sei insicura ed emotiva di tuo. Per questo non vieni a patti con il tuo passato. Per questo fai scelte non ragionate, o meglio ragionate malamente, tipo questa di buttarti via nel rapporto con il tuo fidanzato. Non ci si può fare nulla, sei così. Il tuo meglio è questo. Per questo l'altro della coppia ha, nel tuo caso specifico, tanta importanza in più rispetto ad una coppia dove nessuno dei due è particolarmente indeciso. Ma da quello che scrivi, mi pare che il tuo attuale fidanzato non sia esattamente il migliore da questo punto di vista. Per carità, sarà sicuramente un bravo ragazzo con tante qualità e ti amerà di sicuro, ma boh, fate fatica. Tanta. Te ne fa fare tanta di più.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,luna ti ha scritto altro,questo non equilibrio porterà prima o poi ad un implosione.


lo so, io cercavo di capire come evitare l implosione e l esplosione


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Domani*



free ha detto:


> ti ho appena visto:mrgreen:
> 
> domani come sarà? posso attaccare la lavatrice?


Mare mosso,venti da sud est,cielo plumbeo,con possibili precipitazioni sulle coste tirreniche,quantificabili in 10/15 mill.


----------



## zanna (21 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> *Perchè a bassezza, rispondo con più bassezza.* Non mi onoro di essere corretto.


male


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> lo so, io cercavo di capire come evitare l implosione e l esplosione


Ho speso molti anni a cercare di capire quello che non c'era da capire,doveva andare semplicemente così,era scritto così.Mettere le mani avanti non ci salva dalla vita.


----------



## realista1 (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> quindi seconod te dovrei implodere ed esplodere subito?




Ciao. Mi ero ripromesso di star zitto......sarà per la prossima volta.
Se scoprirai che ti tradisce, che te lo dica o meno, soffrirai come una bestia. Non avresti nessuna consolazione dal fatto che lo hai implicitamente autorizzato. Anzi, penseresti che se fossi stata meno accondiscendente, (che non significa opprimente), forse saresti riuscita ad evitare il colpo. Credo che nella vita, dobbiamo cercare di evitare i colpi che arrivano, non raggomitolarci sperando/credendo che provochino meno dolore. Siamo fatti di carne e sangue, i colpi duri,quando arrivano, fanno sempre male. per farti un (brutto) esempio, ero preparatissimo ala fatto che mio padre, salute cagionevole,fumatore incallito, un giorno si sarebbe ammalato ai polmoni. Quasi lo sapevo, mentre me lo dicevano. Eppure, ho avuto 2 anni di attacchi di panico lo stesso.......


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2014)

che succede dalle 11 e 15 alle 11e 45 circa?
gli internati hanno l'ora d'aria?
in comune fanno la merenda?
eretteo è puntuale come la cacca di piccione sulla giacca nuova


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Eretteo*



Minerva ha detto:


> che succede dalle 11 e 15 alle 11e 45 circa?
> gli internati hanno l'ora d'aria?
> in comune fanno la merenda?
> eretteo è puntuale come la cacca di piccione sulla giacca nuova


Puntuale come una seduta al cesso.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Puntuale come una seduta al cesso.


si ma stavolta e' stato meno scorreggione, dai, diamo a cesare


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho speso molti anni a cercare di capire quello che non c'era da capire,doveva andare semplicemente così,era scritto così.Mettere le mani avanti non ci salva dalla vita.


no infatti.
sto sbagliando io.
mi rifaro, e cerchero di fare meglio del mio meglio, qualcosa tipo meglissimo


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Puntuale come una seduta al cesso.


del piccione.
beh, sempre di cacca si parla


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



miss acacia ha detto:


> si ma stavolta e' stato meno scorreggione, dai, diamo a cesare


Sono stai i miei calci nel culo....:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono stai i miei calci nel culo....:rotfl:


e da li l implosione..
cacchio e' brutto eh, se ti tappano il culo a forza di calci in culo, davvero non puoi manco scorreggiare.
e' la teoria dei vasi comunicanti, ti scoppia un embolo cosi


----------



## lunaiena (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> quindi seconod te dovrei implodere ed esplodere subito?


Non lo so ...
Se fossi esplosa anni fa ,parlando , incazzandomi , sui suoi modi infantili ,
sui suoi musi senza manco parlare del perché del muso o del mutismo per giorni...
sarebbe stato meglio ..a d'altro canto anni fa non mi facevano incazzare perché dinorma
mi adatto ai caratteri e li accetto ...ma non ho mai tirato fuori la parte di me  che mi rendeva meno "peace and love"...
ora sono sempre "peace and love "
... Ma prima di tutto vaffanculo poi se ne parla


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Non lo so ...
> Se fossi esplosa anni fa ,parlando , incazzandomi , sui suoi modi infantili ,
> sui suoi musi senza manco parlare del perché del muso o del mutismo per giorni...
> sarebbe stato meglio ..a d'altro canto anni fa non mi facevano incazzare perché dinorma
> ...


penso sia giusto cosi.
ma tu sentivi che volevi esplodere? perche io non sento di volerlo...
e' come se fossi anestetizzata a tutto.....puo succedere tutto. io mi sono protetta


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io non posso accettare questa cosa.
> sono sicura che un modo c'e' sempre per soffrire un po meno....
> ci deve essere


tu hai una fottuta paura di soffrire.     non va bene


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



miss acacia ha detto:


> e da li l implosione..
> cacchio e' brutto eh, se ti tappano il culo a forza di calci in culo, davvero non puoi manco scorreggiare.
> e' la teoria dei vasi comunicanti, ti scoppia un embolo cosi


Questione di canali comunicativi.Eretteo è il classico tipetto che se parte nà pizza a Tor marancia à pija lui A san basilio...!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Esimio*



perplesso ha detto:


> tu hai una fottuta paura di soffrire.     non va bene


Con il vissuto di miss avrei paura anche io...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu hai una fottuta paura di soffrire.     non va bene



perche non va bene?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questione di canali comunicativi.Eretteo è il classico tipetto che se parte nà pizza a Tor marancia à pija lui A san basilio...!


shhhhh, non lo provochiamo...dai ti prego, poi lo sai che io sono il bersaglio piu facile...
shhhhhhhh


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> devi proprio aver conosciuto degli uomini di merda eh?!


Un 50enne separato da poco che va a rompere i coglioni a una giovane donna che si sta sistemando, E' un uomo di merda.
Se lo vogliamo dire in modo gentile, si potrebbe chiamare egoismo smisurato.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



miss acacia ha detto:


> shhhhh, non lo provochiamo...dai ti prego, poi lo sai che io sono il bersaglio piu facile...
> shhhhhhhh


Shhh ma de che?mo tocca stà attenti pure a lì coglioni?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Shhh ma de che?mo tocca stà attenti pure a lì coglioni?


no no shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhghhhhhhhh....lo sappiamo io e te e tutti quanti.....shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
guarda un po se e' in linea?/


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con il vissuto di miss avrei paura anche io...





miss acacia ha detto:


> perche non va bene?


perchè la paura paralizza.   e la vita non è una paralisi.

poi sì certo.  il passato di Miss azzopperebbe un bisonte,ma il bravo pilota si vede nel misto,non in rettilineo.

mi spiego?


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*E si*



perplesso ha detto:


> perchè la paura paralizza.   e la vita non è una paralisi.
> 
> poi sì certo.  il passato di Miss azzopperebbe un bisonte,ma il bravo pilota si vede nel misto,non in rettilineo.
> 
> mi spiego?


Lassà perde che come pilota,ve strappo le chiappe.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè la paura paralizza.   e la vita non è una paralisi.
> 
> poi sì certo.  il passato di Miss azzopperebbe un bisonte,ma il bravo pilota si vede nel misto,non in rettilineo.
> 
> mi spiego?



ma ti sei perso tutta la parte in cui mi dico, mi dicono e ci diaciamo che non sono un buon pilota 
ma posso fare pratica
lo so che paralizza. e non dico sia bello, ma sfido chiunque a dire che e' meglio di quello che ho gia passato


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu hai una fottuta paura di soffrire.     non va bene


Sono d'accordo.

Non so secondo perplesso, secondo me non va bene perchè evitando la sofferenza, di fatto te la causi, non riuscendo mai a essere pienamente felice.

E' durissima ma bisogna accettare che la vita, solo per una parte è sotto il nostro controllo.

Il resto no. E l'unico modo per essere preparati a tutto è AMARSI ed essere anche un po' egoisti.


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma ti sei perso tutta la parte in cui mi dico, mi dicono e ci diaciamo che non sono un buon pilota
> ma posso fare pratica
> lo so che paralizza. e non dico sia bello, ma sfido chiunque a dire che e' meglio di quello che ho gia passato


vuol dire che dirò al professor Oscuro di darti lezioni di guida sportiva.....


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Grazie*



perplesso ha detto:


> vuol dire che dirò al professor Oscuro di darti lezioni di guida sportiva.....


Grazie esimio....!


----------



## Palomita (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Rieccomi*

Ciao a tutti,
scusate sono stata impegnata *sul *lavoro 

Oh e poi avete scritto un sacco!

Comunque.
Il matrimonio non rientrava nei miei progetti. La convivenza era quanto di meglio potessi desiderare. Ne avevamo parlato più volte e lui si diceva daccordo. Poi l'estate scorsa se n'è uscito con la proposta. Un fulmine a ciel sereno. Dice che per lui è importante. Che vuole che sia sua moglie. Ha una visione tradizionale della famiglia, begli esempi (i suoi, sua sorella, alcuni amici). Lui ha 40 anni. Dopo un iniziale vacillare ho detto di SI. Convinta e contanta! All'atto pratico non sarebbe cambiato nulla. Avremmo continuato la nostra vita a due, coltivato le nostre passioni e condiviso i soliti progetti (casa nuova, dei figli tra un po').
 Invece adesso sono qui con il pepe al culo che smanio per un'avventura che so già che nella migliore delle ipotesi mi darà alcuni minuti di puro godimento e mi farà sentire desiderata in modo diverso da come mi desidera il mio compagno. Nella peggiore, beh, vi siete già espressi voi


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Pomì*



Palomita ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scusate sono stata impegnata *sul *lavoro
> 
> Oh e poi avete scritto un sacco!
> ...


Pomì mi preoccupa il tuo pepe al culo....!


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ho capito, ci vai.

Poi non ti lamentare se i colleghi maschi, da un giorno all'altro, ti tratteranno da sgualdrina... 

Ti sembra una possibilità che vale una scopata?.....

Se proprio hai voglia di evadere, trovati un amante fuori da lì.


----------



## Palomita (21 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Un 50enne separato da poco che va a rompere i coglioni a una giovane donna che si sta sistemando, E' un uomo di merda.
> Se lo vogliamo dire in modo gentile, si potrebbe chiamare egoismo smisurato.


Comunque il collega non lo sa che mi sposo


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

Leggi sotto alla mia firma: www.rimorchia.net

Qui ci sono gli utenti di questo sito che cercano un po' di tutto. Preferibilmente donne impegnate e senza problemi come te.

A sto punto unisci l'utile (sfogarti) al dilettevole (trovare un altro pisello, meno pericoloso).

Per accedere, usa le stesse credenziali che usi qui.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Pomì*



Palomita ha detto:


> Comunque il collega non lo sa che mi sposo


Ma ci pensi che per un attacco di manico fai del male al tuo uomo?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Comunque il collega non lo sa che mi sposo


Sì, ma trovatene un altro fuori. Ti è tanto difficile? Trenta, quaranta, cinquanta o sessanta, come ti piace. Ma non col collega. Ti ci fai male.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma trovatene un altro fuori. Ti è tanto difficile? Trenta, quaranta, cinquanta o sessanta, come ti piace. Ma non col collega. Ti ci fai male.


Attacco di manico irrefrenabile....!


----------



## Palomita (21 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ho capito, ci vai.
> 
> Poi non ti lamentare se i colleghi maschi, da un giorno all'altro, ti tratteranno da sgualdrina...
> 
> ...


No scherzavo.
Anzi oggi l'ho evitato come la peste. Ieri sera ho riflettuto molto e mi sono fatta un po' tristezza e a tratti anche schifo per cui stamani non avevo la solita voglia di flirtare e gli sono stata alla larga.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Leggi sotto alla mia firma: www.rimorchia.net
> 
> Qui ci sono gli utenti di questo sito che cercano un po' di tutto. Preferibilmente donne impegnate e senza problemi come te.
> 
> ...


Ma te ne vai o no con sto sito della sfiga partorito dalla tua testa bacata?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Comunque il collega non lo sa che mi sposo


che ti sposi? ah ti sposi?
ma che te ridi?


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Comunque il collega non lo sa che mi sposo


Anche se non ti sposi, sa che convivi e immagina, suppongo, che tu voglia dei bambini.

Non si fa scrupoli a mettersi in mezzo alla tua coppia, non si fa scrupoli a fare il coglione con te davanti a tutti, compromettendo la TUA immagine. Perchè lui ne uscirà sempre bene.

Lui è il 50enne macho latRin lover e tu quella che ci è cascata.

Suvvia... stai a fà na cazzata  ma ripeto, non per il tradimento in sè e la fifa di sposarci. Quella CI STA.
Il problema è il tuo possibile amante e l'ambiente intorno a te.


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma te ne vai o no con sto sito della sfiga partorito dalla tua testa bacata?


Invece è fantastico perchè sto trovando diversi amici, IO.


Tu al massimo puoi proporti per flammare...  Incazzoso e orso come sei!

Ecco te che parli tanto male dei 50enni... se mò sei così cinico, pensa tra 12 anni. 

Finisci a fare il lumberjack.


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> No scherzavo.
> Anzi oggi l'ho evitato come la peste. Ieri sera ho riflettuto molto e mi sono fatta un po' tristezza e a tratti anche schifo per cui stamani non avevo la solita voglia di flirtare e gli sono stata alla larga.


Fatto bene  Comunque non dar retta a JB, quel sito è caruccio, anche solo per farsi due chiacchiere con persone nella tua stessa situazione.

Sennò resta qui.

Tanto la fauna è uguale!


----------



## Homer (21 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Un 50enne separato da poco che *va a rompere i coglioni a una giovane donna che si sta sistemando, E' un uomo di merda.*
> Se lo vogliamo dire in modo gentile, si potrebbe chiamare egoismo smisurato.




Ho visto anche di peggio e per cose ben più gravi!!!


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scusate sono stata impegnata *sul *lavoro
> 
> Oh e poi avete scritto un sacco!
> ...


ok,digli che l'idea del matrimonio ti crea disagio,evita di accennare al collega.   vedi come reagisce.

per quel che riguarda il pepe al culo....visto che non è la prima volta che lo senti,direi che devi cominciare a prendere in considerazione anche l'idea che la monogamia ti pesa.  e capire se ti pesa in generale o se ti pesa perchè quello che provi per il tuo lui sta mutando forma


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> vuol dire che dirò al professor Oscuro di darti lezioni di guida sportiva.....


ma devo ancora prendere la patente.....
oh cmq, ridendo e scherzando, io mi sono fatta roma circeo sul 50 (uno scarabeo) tutta una filata....3 ore...guidavo io!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ho visto anche di peggio e per cose ben più gravi!!!


Tipo? 

Racconta, sò curiosa.


----------



## Palomita (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che ti sposi? ah ti sposi?
> ma che te ridi?


Non ho detto che mi sposo a nessuno sul lavoro. Potrebbe crearmi problemi di rinnovo contratto e voglio aspettare il più possibile.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ma devo ancora prendere la patente.....
> oh cmq, ridendo e scherzando, io mi sono fatta roma circeo sul 50 (uno scarabeo) tutta una filata....3 ore...guidavo io!!!!!!!!!!


Cazzo sulla pontina?


----------



## Homer (21 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tipo?
> 
> Racconta, sò curiosa.



non si può dire.....


----------



## Diletta (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Attacco di manico irrefrenabile....!




...e quello che ha accanto nel letto non gli fa più nessun effetto!
Lui, invece, crede il contrario...illuso!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ho capito, ci vai.
> 
> *Poi non ti lamentare se i colleghi maschi, da un giorno all'altro, ti tratteranno da sgualdrina*...
> 
> ...


Quello è un rischio. Soprattutto se nel suo ufficio non c'è sufficiente spazio per una gang bang seria.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Non ho detto che mi sposo a nessuno sul lavoro. Potrebbe crearmi problemi di rinnovo contratto e voglio aspettare il più possibile.


non hai capito cosa volevo dire.....
gioisci di meno.....


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo sulla pontina?


avoja.....diluviava e un povero zingaro gli ho fatto cosi pena che mi ha regalato il suo giaccone impermeabile, con 2 euri dentro!!! era il 2007 ...bei tempi...


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Ecco*



Diletta ha detto:


> ...e quello che ha accanto nel letto non gli fa più nessun effetto!
> Lui, invece, crede il contrario...illuso!


La questione è proprio questa.Brava.L'attacco di manico è troppo forte....mi sa che l'altro pisello non gli fas più effetto,troppo pepe al culo,troppo languore anale...!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



miss acacia ha detto:


> avoja.....diluviava e un povero zingaro gli ho fatto cosi pena che mi ha regalato il suo giaccone impermeabile, con 2 euri dentro!!! era il 2007 ...bei tempi...


Io ci andavo ma in moto cazzo....!


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Non ho detto che mi sposo a nessuno sul lavoro. Potrebbe crearmi problemi di rinnovo contratto e voglio aspettare il più possibile.


problemi di che tipo?   siccome una che si sposa si prevede farà dei figli ti fanno firmare le dimissioni in bianco in caso di gravidanza?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ci andavo ma in moto cazzo....!


e lo so...io sono un po ritardata....avevo solo il motorino, manco mio, senza patentino...se mi fermavano.....
mamma mia.....senti ma se ti iscrivessi (io ti iscrivo) ai provini per fare il comico....ci vai?
io sono in ufficio, non posso ridere cosi...poi la mia capa viebne qui e mi dici: is everything all right?
ehmmm....yes....


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> problemi di che tipo?   siccome una che si sposa si prevede farà dei figli ti fanno firmare le dimissioni in bianco in caso di gravidanza?


ma no, sarebbero denunciabili per discriminazione....


----------



## Palomita (21 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> problemi di che tipo?   siccome una che si sposa si prevede farà dei figli ti fanno firmare le dimissioni in bianco in caso di gravidanza?


Diciamo che dovendo decidere chi tenere e chi mandare via indovina chi se ne va?


----------



## lunaiena (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> penso sia giusto cosi.
> ma tu sentivi che volevi esplodere? perche io non sento di volerlo...
> e' come se fossi anestetizzata a tutto.....puo succedere tutto. io mi sono protetta


tutto può succedere ...ci si prepara a tutto ...ma i colpi , nonostante si è preparati ad accusarli, 
ti feriscono e l'anestesia di cui parli si smaltisce lasciando spazio a tutto quello che prima non sentivo...
poi appunto la mia implosione sono state attacchi di panico,ingiustificati e in un periodo in cui stavo benissimo
nessun problema apparente niente ansia, niente ...e siccome che non ero pazza e questo stato comprometteva 
molto la mia vita ...
mi sono spaventata molto ...ora non tengo più nulla dentro (veramente a me sembrava neanche prima invece non era così)in nome della quieta e pace quotidiana  e fanculo chi convive con me la prenda come vuole


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



miss acacia ha detto:


> e lo so...io sono un po ritardata....avevo solo il motorino, manco mio, senza patentino...se mi fermavano.....
> mamma mia.....senti ma se ti iscrivessi (io ti iscrivo) ai provini per fare il comico....ci vai?
> io sono in ufficio, non posso ridere cosi...poi la mia capa viebne qui e mi dici: is everything all right?
> ehmmm....yes....


Dici che sono comico?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> tutto può succedere ...ci si prepara a tutto ...ma i colpi , nonostante si è preparati ad accusarli,
> ti feriscono e l'anestesia di cui parli si smaltisce lasciando spazio a tutto quello che prima non sentivo...
> poi appunto la mia implosione sono state attacchi di panico,ingiustificati e in un periodo in cui stavo benissimo
> nessun problema apparente niente ansia, niente ...e siccome che non ero pazza e questo stato comprometteva
> ...


io lo so che tutto quello che scrivi sarebbe il giusto corso delle cose. io ho solo paura che lui non sia in grado di reggerlo.
sai, anche quando gli parlo di mia mamma, (io non ho nessuno con cui parlare qui se non lui) lo vedo a disagio, come se non volesse sentire.....e cosi io mi blocco, mi zittisco mi chiudo e mi faccio l anestesia


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici che sono comico?


no, quello e' il lavoro, tu sei divertente, fai ridere di cuore. 
sei simpatico, allegro, spigliato, mi strappi sempre un sorriso, anche quando non lo fa nessun altro


----------



## lunaiena (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scusate sono stata impegnata *sul *lavoro
> 
> Oh e poi avete scritto un sacco!
> ...


Ma smania per uno più giovane...!!


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no, quello e' il lavoro, tu sei divertente, fai ridere di cuore.
> sei simpatico, allegro, spigliato, mi strappi sempre un sorriso, anche quando non lo fa nessun altro



vero....ha solo un grave handicap...tiene x il Napoli......


----------



## Palomita (21 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e quello che ha accanto nel letto non gli fa più nessun effetto!
> Lui, invece, crede il contrario...illuso!


Non mi trattare cosi 
Passatemela una sbandatella dopo 8 anni di fedeltà.
 Tantopiù che è rimasta nella mia testa.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Diciamo che dovendo decidere chi tenere e chi mandare via indovina chi se ne va?



NUN LO PONNO FA'!!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Non mi trattare cosi
> Passatemela una sbandatella dopo 8 anni di fedeltà.
> Tantopiù che è rimasta nella mia testa.


eh no carina.....non ti raccontare cazzate da sola....
tu stai pensadno di mollare il tuo ragazzo....
non fare la vittima delle infatuazioni....


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero....ha solo un grave handicap...tiene x il Napoli......


meglio che gobbo


----------



## Eratò (21 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> devi proprio aver conosciuto degli uomini di merda eh?!


Si.Purtroppo.Anche se non sono tutti così...Quelli che sono
così però ci provano sempre e per salvarsi bisogna affidarsi
al proprio istinto di sopravvivenza.A me capitò un tipo così
proprio durante la pratica di separazione da mio marito.
Era un collega di 19 anni  più grande,una persona che 
consideravo squisita e che stimavo.Invece durante la separazione
cominciò a mandare messaggini di un certo tipo in cui
parlava di innamoramento ma anche sesso.M`invitava 
a casa sua perché tanto avevo un bonus.Ha distrutto un amicizia
e ho smesso di parlare con lui.


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> avoja.....diluviava e un povero zingaro gli ho fatto cosi pena che mi ha regalato il suo giaccone impermeabile, con 2 euri dentro!!! era il 2007 ...bei tempi...


Amòòò e come fai a essere razzista con i ROM dopo questa??? 

Io lo ammetto, se vedo qualche ragazzina sulla metro con un bambino in braccio a chiedere l'elemosina o peggio a Roma Termini, per terra, in mezzo allo schifo, mi fa parecchio incazzare.

Però cerco di non prendermela con loro.

In fondo la maggioranza di essi, anche se si dice poco, sono integrati e stanziali. E quelli che sono ancora "nomadi" o comunque vivono ai margini della società, avrebbero poco mercato a lavorare come facevano prima.

Qualcuno se ne sarà approfittato e pure a me è successo di vedere cose poco belle (una ROM con un taglierino a Viale Regina Elena, in cerca di borse da aprire e derubare, e mio fratello minacciato da un ragazzino ROM sull'autobus) però la delinquenza non è loro esclusiva.

E' una caratteristica spesso, del vivere ai margini. Dell'ambiente di merda in cui sei nato e cresciuto.
Spesso anche dell'indifferenza dei genitori.

Non ti dico che quando vedo certe cose l'occhiataccia non mi scappa e non mi incazzo... cerco solo di dirigere bene il mio malcontento. Non solo a quelli di loro che fanno cose illecite ma a TUTTI.

Il figlio di mezzo del mio ex è un viziato, egoista, ignorante e delinquentello. Ha fatto una rapina a un povero benzinaio. Eppure i soldi, i vestiti, i vizi, non gli sono mai mancati.
Il problema è che lui voleva spendere troppo, per divertirsi, ubriacarsi e anche farsi di cocaina... 
 Sinceramente se finisse in galera, una buona volta, sarei anche felice. Così quella povera bambina che ha avuto la disgrazia di nascere da lui e da un'alcolizzata, ignorante e coatta inutile, avrebbe la possibilità di crescere, anche se per poco, in una VERA famiglia.


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Diciamo che dovendo decidere chi tenere e chi mandare via indovina chi se ne va?


ok,capisco.    ragione di più per chiarire col tuo fidanzato questa faccenda della tua ansia a sposarti


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Amòòò e come fai a essere razzista con i ROM dopo questa???
> 
> Io lo ammetto, se vedo qualche ragazzina sulla metro con un bambino in braccio a chiedere l'elemosina o peggio a Roma Termini, per terra, in mezzo allo schifo, mi fa parecchio incazzare.
> 
> ...



no no mi rifiuto anche di parlrne....
i ROM non fanno il razzisimo...sono brutti e cattivi. lo so che dopo quel gesto dovrei ricredermi....ma non succedera!!!


----------



## Palomita (21 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma smania per uno più giovane...!!


E che cambierebbe?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,capisco.    ragione di più per chiarire col tuo fidanzato questa faccenda della tua ansia a sposarti


ma perpli davvero? non lo possono fare. ma state scherzando?


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Non mi trattare cosi
> Passatemela una sbandatella dopo 8 anni di fedeltà.
> Tantopiù che è rimasta nella mia testa.


Non era la crisi dei 7 anni???


Ma certo che te la passo, almeno io, però se proprio devi farti una o qualche bella scopata, trovati un altro da cui ricavare cose belle e basta, non umiliazioni.

Uno scopamico discreto, pulito, sincero e allegro. E ovviamente che ti fa partire l'ormone.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non era la crisi dei 7 anni???
> 
> 
> Ma certo che te la passo, almeno io, però se proprio devi farti una o qualche bella scopata, trovati un altro da cui ricavare cose belle e basta, non umiliazioni.
> ...



cuore mio, anima bella, stella gemella,
ma perche non lascia quel povero cristo che la vuole sposare???
ao' piu so stronze piu le vogliono sposare, non c'e' nulla da fare....

poi dopo, facesse tuttooooooo quello che vuole.....ma senza prendere pr il culo quel poraccio...


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma perpli davvero? non lo possono fare. ma state scherzando?


non possono,ma lo fanno


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non possono,ma lo fanno


li si querela....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

Cosa ho fatto di male per trovarmi l'apologia dei rom nel thread di una che vuole trombarsi un collega?


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Cosa ho fatto di male per trovarmi l'apologia dei rom nel thread di una che vuole trombarsi un collega?


nulla.  è la semplice applicazione pratica della teoria del Caos


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Cosa ho fatto di male per trovarmi l'apologia dei rom nel thread di una che vuole trombarsi un collega?


per la mia avventura roma circeo.....
una cazzata di percorso.....
bleah


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

Scusate non ho letto tutto... Palomita? Cosa hai deciso allora? Lo so sono come giovedì in mezzo al mercato ma muoio di curiosità :sonar:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Fammici pensare... ehm... secondo me no.
> 
> Che battutaccia! woow! stavolta hai tralasciato qualche citazione "IN" ( ma comprendo che la mia presenza ti spezza la vena..)
> 
> ...



Ehm dottò, mi sono cercato il significato di "proselitismo", si usa se ho ben capito con la religione. che cazzo centra proselitismo ora? o volevi scrivere altro? se non volevi scrivere altro, chi è che fa proselitismo ? gli altri? mentre tu che fai? scrivi ad una single di scopare ancor prima del matrimonio? ma sarai coglione? 

Ma siamo tutti diversi tesoro, altrimenti perchè staremmo qua a scrivere? ma che ti sto a scrivere?


----------



## Palomita (21 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,capisco.    ragione di più per chiarire col tuo fidanzato questa faccenda della tua ansia a sposarti


Ieri sera abbiamo parlato. Lui aveva capito che ero bloccata perchè avevo stoppato tutti i preparativi. Gli ho detto che ho paura che le cose tra noi cambino, che l'amore svanisca come è già successo a me in una storia precedente. Che routine e impegni familiari ci sommergano e ci destabilizzino. Lui mi ha rassicurata. Che l'unica cosa che conta è che ci amiamo e che vogliamo stare insieme. Affronteremo tutto via via.
Sono più serena. Non penso che sia un nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia. 
Penso a questo punto che è l'idea della monogamia "a vita", per "contratto" a spaventarmi. Giuro che fino ad ora non mi è mai pesata.
Penso che la storia con il collega sia solo un modo per sparare le ultime cartucce (una sorta di addio al nubilato)


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Perchè a bassezza, rispondo con più bassezza. Non mi onoro di essere corretto.



Errore, a bassezze mie tu rispondi insultandomi. Io dopo il tuo primo post in maniera molto colorata :carneval: ti ho spiegato il perchè sei così coglione. Tu per rispondermi mi hai solo insultato senza rientrare in tema, e questo perchè sei un asino che nemmeno riesce a capire quando deve fare un passo indietro.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Ieri sera abbiamo parlato. Lui aveva capito che ero bloccata perchè avevo stoppato tutti i preparativi. Gli ho detto che ho paura che le cose tra noi cambino, che l'amore svanisca come è già successo a me in una storia precedente. Che routine e impegni familiari ci sommergano e ci destabilizzino. Lui mi ha rassicurata. Che l'unica cosa che conta è che ci amiamo e che vogliamo stare insieme. Affronteremo tutto via via.
> Sono più serena. Non penso che sia un nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia.
> Penso a questo punto che è l'idea della monogamia "a vita", per "contratto" a spaventarmi. Giuro che fino ad ora non mi è mai pesata.
> Penso che la storia con il collega sia solo un modo per sparare le ultime cartucce (una sorta di addio al nubilato)



Amica Palma...io sn sposato da 27 anni,+ 1 tot da fidanzati...quindi ti dico...quali ultime cartucce??ma scherziamo???
Finirai come me..:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Ieri sera abbiamo parlato. Lui aveva capito che ero bloccata perchè avevo stoppato tutti i preparativi. Gli ho detto che ho paura che le cose tra noi cambino, che l'amore svanisca come è già successo a me in una storia precedente. Che routine e impegni familiari ci sommergano e ci destabilizzino. Lui mi ha rassicurata. Che l'unica cosa che conta è che ci amiamo e che vogliamo stare insieme. Affronteremo tutto via via.
> Sono più serena. Non penso che sia un nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia.
> Penso a questo punto che è l'idea della monogamia "a vita", per "contratto" a spaventarmi. Giuro che fino ad ora non mi è mai pesata.
> Penso che la storia con il collega sia solo un modo per sparare le ultime cartucce (una sorta di addio al nubilato)


Secondo te, se lui ti avesse proposto solo la convivenza il collega non ti avrebbe fatto effetto?


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Ieri sera abbiamo parlato. Lui aveva capito che ero bloccata perchè avevo stoppato tutti i preparativi. Gli ho detto che ho paura che le cose tra noi cambino, che l'amore svanisca come è già successo a me in una storia precedente. Che routine e impegni familiari ci sommergano e ci destabilizzino. Lui mi ha rassicurata. Che l'unica cosa che conta è che ci amiamo e che vogliamo stare insieme. Affronteremo tutto via via.
> Sono più serena. Non penso che sia un nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia.
> Penso a questo punto che è l'idea della monogamia "a vita", per "contratto" a spaventarmi. Giuro che fino ad ora non mi è mai pesata.
> Penso che la storia con il collega sia solo un modo per sparare le ultime cartucce (una sorta di addio al nubilato)


un addio al nubilato è fare un pompino da sbronza ad un modello durante una festa organizzata dalle tue amiche.

già il fatto che tu definisca "storia" quello che è palesemente solo ormone col tuo collega mi fa pensare che st'idea  della monogamia a vita ti pensi più di quanto immagini.    e se non ti è pesata finora è solo perchè prima non pensavi di sposarti,qquindi non avevi la causa che ti scatenasse l'ansia.

Il tuo uomo mi pare una brava persona.   evita le situazioni veramente umilianti per lui,tipo il cedere ad un collega che fa pesca a strascico.

cerca qualcuno che dia maggiori garanzie di discrezione


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> una perla dietro l'altra, una garanzia di qualità, meglio del bollino chiquita.



:up:

Devi perdonarmi, ma io non resisto, mi spieghi perchè il president a te non risponde? Dici che trova campo fertile in una persona come me che lo fa apparire colto e sapiente mentre con te s'attacca? 

Lo ripeto, perdonami, ma la situazione, magari non proprio nel contesto che sopra ho scritto ( o si ? :mrgreen::mrgreen, è talmente evidente che m'imbarazzo io stesso al posto suo. Madonna che tipi che esistono.


----------



## Palomita (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> cuore mio, anima bella, stella gemella,
> ma perche non lascia quel povero cristo che la vuole sposare???
> ao' piu so stronze piu le vogliono sposare, non c'e' nulla da fare....
> 
> poi dopo, facesse tuttooooooo quello che vuole.....ma senza prendere pr il culo quel poraccio...


Scusa ma dopo che hai scritto come ti stai "scavando la fossa da sola" per cercare, forse, in futuro, di soffrire di meno nella remota -ma forse non più di tanto- ipotesi che lui ti cornifichi mi fa un po' sorridere questo tuo tentativo di rendere tanto facile la situazione in cui mi trovo io.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Ieri sera abbiamo parlato. Lui aveva capito che ero bloccata perchè avevo stoppato tutti i preparativi. Gli ho detto che ho paura che le cose tra noi cambino, che l'amore svanisca come è già successo a me in una storia precedente. Che routine e impegni familiari ci sommergano e ci destabilizzino. Lui mi ha rassicurata. Che l'unica cosa che conta è che ci amiamo e che vogliamo stare insieme. Affronteremo tutto via via.
> Sono più serena. Non penso che sia un nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia.
> Penso a questo punto che è l'idea della monogamia "a vita", per "contratto" a spaventarmi. Giuro che fino ad ora non mi è mai pesata.
> Penso che la storia con il collega sia solo un modo per sparare le ultime cartucce (una sorta di addio al nubilato)


Perdonami ma non ho letto da ieri ... Quindi con il collega sta andando avanti il flirt probabile incornamento?!?!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> un addio al nubilato è fare un pompino da sbronza ad un modello durante una festa organizzata dalle tue amiche.
> 
> già il fatto che tu definisca "storia" quello che è palesemente solo ormone col tuo collega mi fa pensare che st'idea  della monogamia a vita ti pensi più di quanto immagini.    e se non ti è pesata finora è solo perchè prima non pensavi di sposarti,qquindi non avevi la causa che ti scatenasse l'ansia.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotflompino da sbronza ...dici ma se una è sbronza così tanto che morde ?!?!:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Scusa ma dopo che hai scritto come ti stai "scavando la fossa da sola" per cercare, forse, in futuro, di soffrire di meno nella remota -ma forse non più di tanto- ipotesi che lui ti cornifichi mi fa un po' sorridere questo tuo tentativo di rendere tanto facile la situazione in cui mi trovo io.


tu ridi e sorridi per le cose sbagliate figlia mia....
la situazione e' completamente diversa....

ma forse non piu di tanto remota....che fai me la tiri? 
cosa cazzo scrivi pure tu? non conosci la mia storia, hai letto 5 post e sorridi.....attenta sai che ti vengono le rughe.
io non la faccio facile...a te ti faccio facile. che e' diverso....


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2014)

Oggi che sono incasinatissima c'era finalmente questo 3d interessante
VI ODIO


----------



## Palomita (21 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amica Palma...io sn sposato da 27 anni,+ 1 tot da fidanzati...quindi ti dico...quali ultime cartucce??ma scherziamo???
> Finirai come me..:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


Ma tua moglie lo sa?


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*farfie*



farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi che sono incasinatissima c'era finalmente questo 3d interessante
> VI ODIO


Ah belle chiappe ma interessante de che?Pomì non sa gestire un violentissimo attacco di manico,tutto qui!


----------



## Palomita (21 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perdonami ma non ho letto da ieri ... Quindi con il collega sta andando avanti il flirt probabile incornamento?!?!


No. Oggi l'ho evitato e conto di farmela passare.
Docce fredde come ha proposto qualche saggio.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotflompino da sbronza ...dici ma se una è sbronza così tanto che morde ?!?!:singleeye:


contegno fiammetta, contegno. :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> No. Oggi l'ho evitato e conto di farmela passare.
> Docce fredde come ha proposto qualche saggio.


Brava a prescindere da quel che ti ha scritto giustamente ora perpli .... Infoiarsi con un collega è una pessimissima idea


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Brava a prescindere da quel che ti ha scritto giustamente ora perpli .... Infoiarsi con un collega è una pessimissima idea


Se sta sopra i 25 cm però.....


----------



## realista1 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Diciamo che dovendo decidere chi tenere e chi mandare via indovina chi se ne va?



La sgualdrina. Rovina l'ambiente di lavoro.....:up:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> La sgualdrina. Rovina l'ambiente di lavoro.....:up:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> contegno fiammetta, contegno. :rotfl:


Mah perché secondo te una tipo sbronza che fa un pompino è affidabile :singleeye: ?!?!


----------



## Palomita (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tu ridi e sorridi per le cose sbagliate figlia mia....
> la situazione e' completamente diversa....
> 
> ma forse non piu di tanto remota....che fai me la tiri?
> ...


Non ti arrabbiare.
Non sorridevo per te, sorridevo all'idea che ognuno si strugge nei propri problemi e nelle proprie paure. Cose che dal di fuori possono sembrare di facile risoluzione per chi le vive in prima persona sono drammi veri. Sorrido della nostra giovane età (anche se la mia un po' meno). Sorrido perchè sono un po' più serena e decisa ad affrontare quello che verrà, assumendomi la responsabilità di una scelta fatta con la testa ed il cuore.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mah perché secondo te una tipo sbronza che fa un pompino è affidabile :singleeye: ?!?!


se fa sentire i denti e morde ovviamente no


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Ah belle chiappe *ma interessante de che?Pomì non sa gestire un violentissimo attacco di manico,tutto qui!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Invece avete discusso pagine e pagine sia della sua situazione che di Miss e io non ho potuto partecipare


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Non ti arrabbiare.
> Non sorridevo per te, sorridevo all'idea che ognuno si strugge nei propri problemi e nelle proprie paure. Cose che dal di fuori possono sembrare di facile risoluzione per chi le vive in prima persona sono drammi veri. Sorrido della nostra giovane età (anche se la mia un po' meno). Sorrido perchè sono un po' più serena e decisa ad affrontare quello che verrà, assumendomi la responsabilità di una scelta fatta con la testa ed il cuore.


guarda che la situazione complicata te la sei creata te, non si e' creata da sola.
ci mancherebbe che non ti prendi la responsabilita di cio che fai.
piu che con la testa e il cuore, diciamo che stai ragionando con brigitta, va.....

un altra cosa....sono altri drammi veri.....
non diciamo fesserie...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Invece avete discusso pagine e pagine sia della sua situazione che di Miss e io non ho potuto partecipare


e infatti io volevo sapere tu che ne pensavi 
non vorresti licenziarti un paio d ore?


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mah perché secondo te una tipo sbronza che fa un pompino è affidabile :singleeye: ?!?!


A me sembra strano che una sbronza faccia solo un pompino...


----------



## Palomita (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> guarda che la situazione complicata te la sei creata te, non si e' creata da sola.
> ci mancherebbe che non ti prendi la responsabilita di cio che fai.
> piu che con la testa e il cuore, diciamo che stai ragionando con brigitta, va.....


In realtà sto cercando di soffocarla, la brigitta


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Invece avete discusso pagine e pagine sia della sua situazione che di Miss e io non ho potuto partecipare


Si,belle chiappe in effetti ho dato qualche spunto interessante....!Come al solito!


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2014)

*belle chiappe?*



oscuro ha detto:


> Si,belle chiappe in effetti ho dato qualche spunto interessante....!Come al solito!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Palomita ha detto:


> In realtà sto cercando di soffocarla, la brigitta


La brigitta e cargiulo-


----------



## realista1 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mah perché secondo te una *tipo* sbronza che fa un pompino è affidabile :singleeye: ?!?!



Meglio la volvo.....meglio le svedesi.:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,belle chiappe in effetti ho dato qualche spunto interessante....!Come al solito!





perplesso ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Oddio muoio :rotfl::rotfl:comprendilo si è depilato :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> In realtà sto cercando di soffocarla, la brigitta


forse tu non hai capito una cippalippa.....
non me ne puo fregare di meno di quello che fai, ok?
tu puoi trombare con chi ti pare,  a me chi sul lavoro o fuori, non cambia nulla.....sei sgualdrina in entrambi i casi se resti col tuo fidanzato, che ti vuole s[posare.
allora per onesta intellettuale, vai a casa lo lasci e gli dici: m'e' salita la scimmia brutta lo lasci e poi fai il porco del comodo tuo.....e sarai pultita dentro e fuori....
ma che te ti devi sparare le tu cartucce perche che? per quale motivo? non contano un cazzo 8 anni col tuo ragazzo? non valgono manco la pena di dire no al 50 col pisello moscio e di evitare di crearti macelli a lavoro?

sei adulta valuta te, ma a 6 mesi dal matrimonio sifdo chiunque a dire che sei apposto.
per me non lo sei e aborro chi ti dice di farlo ma non a lavoro.
non dovresti farlo, punto. se lo devi fare fallo bene e lascia vivere in pace il tuo ragazzo.
punto.
mi sono pronunciata


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Meglio la volvo.....meglio le svedesi.:mrgreen:


A me hanno insegnato che pompino + sbronza spesso = rigatone  ocio eh


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Meglio la volvo.....meglio le svedesi.:mrgreen:


Va be sto iPad è misogino ... :singleeye: Le svedesi reggon meglio l'alcool?!:mrgreen: Erudiscici :singleeye: Minnnn ho scritto bene ? scared: )


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Esimio*



perplesso ha detto:


>


Belle chiappe è un vezzeggiativo,non mi permetterei mai!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sembra strano che una sbronza faccia solo un pompino...


Io gli farei fare tutto meno che quello :singleeye:


----------



## realista1 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Va be sto iPad è misogino ... :singleeye: Le svedesi reggon meglio l'alcool?!:mrgreen: Erudiscici :singleeye: Minnnn ho scritto bene ? scared: )



Ragazze......non scherzate mai, mai, mai e poi mai sui pompini.:mexican:


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Ragazze......non scherzate mai, mai, mai e poi mai sui pompini.:mexican:


Arte sacra?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Ragazze......non scherzate mai, mai, mai e poi mai sui pompini.:mexican:


WHY ?!?! Dici che vi impressiona lo scherzo ?!?!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io gli farei fare tutto meno che quello :singleeye:


Ecco abbiamo in comune anche questo.Non disdegno i pompini,ma NON MI FANNO IMPAZZIRE,PER VENIRE HO BISOGNO DI UN CONTATTO PIù VIOLENTO...!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco abbiamo in comune anche questo.Non disdegno i pompini,ma NON MI FANNO IMPAZZIRE,PER VENIRE HO BISOGNO DI UN CONTATTO PIù VIOLENTO...!


va bene anche un pompino violento sai...


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



miss acacia ha detto:


> va bene anche un pompino violento sai...


Si,magari quando sto verso la fine,il pompino mi annoia alla lunga....!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,magari quando sto verso la fine,il pompino mi annoia alla lunga....!


questa verra usata contro di te...io prendo nota


----------



## realista1 (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> va bene anche un pompino violento sai...




Vedo che l'argomento è molto gettonato.......meriterebbe un discorso tutto suo, magari in camera caritatis.....


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Vedo che l'argomento è molto gettonato.......meriterebbe un discorso tutto suo, magari in camera caritatis.....


ma no, manca il thread sui pompini...lo faremo


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,magari quando sto verso la fine,il pompino mi annoia alla lunga....!


Eh mi sa che sei tra pochi a preferire ciò ...


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*SI*



miss acacia ha detto:


> questa verra usata contro di te...io prendo nota


Non riesco ad essere passivo per tanto tempo....!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non riesco ad essere passivo per tanto tempo....!


salvato in corner


----------



## realista1 (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma no, manca il thread sui pompini...lo faremo




Yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo......tutti in piedi sopra al divano!!!!!!!:carneval:


----------



## Palomita (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> forse tu non hai capito una cippalippa.....
> non me ne puo fregare di meno di quello che fai, ok?
> tu puoi trombare con chi ti pare,  a me chi sul lavoro o fuori, non cambia nulla.....sei sgualdrina in entrambi i casi se resti col tuo fidanzato, che ti vuole s[posare.
> allora per onesta intellettuale, vai a casa lo lasci e gli dici: m'e' salita la scimmia brutta lo lasci e poi fai il porco del comodo tuo.....e sarai pultita dentro e fuori....
> ...


Dai non ti scaldare, ho capito che l'argomento ti sta a cuore.
E' che io sto cercando di sdrammatizzare (con faccine e brigitte varie).
Apprezzo molto l'ultima parte.
Grazie del rosso


----------



## Palomita (21 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo......tutti in piedi sopra al divano!!!!!!!:carneval:


Posso partecipare anche io???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi sono iscritta al forum perchè ho bisogno di parlare e di ricevere pareri, consigli.
> Ho 32 anni, fidanzata da 8, convivo da 5. L'estate prossima mi sposo. Sono innamorata del mio fidanzato (ne ero convinta fino a poche settimane fa).
> Da qualche tempo però flirto sul lavoro con un collega più grande (50), battute, occhiate...Un gioco innocente, nato per rendere più leggeri i turni di lavoro. La cosa però adesso mi sta sfuggendo un po' di mano. Ancora non c'è stato nessun approccio fisico (a parte sfioramenti di mani, mani sulle spalle ecc). Mi sento un verme ma devo ammettere che vorrei tanto fare questo passo. Razionalmene ho già fatto tutta la lista dei contro. So già che sarebbe una cazzata enorme ma... non riesco a togliermi dalla mente il sesso con lui.
> ...



Non sposarti


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Dai non ti scaldare, ho capito che l'argomento ti sta a cuore.
> E' che io sto cercando di sdrammatizzare (con faccine e brigitte varie).
> Apprezzo molto l'ultima parte.
> Grazie del rosso


Ma quale rosso e rosso...io I rossi li do solo ad eretteo....
Accetta le critiche e caperai meglio

Ah....io ti dicp quello che penso non ho bisogno del rosso e qui possono dirtelo tutti...forse è il tuo atteggiamento che fa specie ad alcuni....
Non io...


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non sposarti


:up:Tanto di cappella!


----------



## realista1 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Posso partecipare anche io???





Aspè.......chiedo a mia moglie....:condom:


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non riesco ad essere passivo per tanto tempo....!


Però non è mica detto che bisogna viverlo/subirlo passivamente, anzi, si può essere anche molto attivi in certe situazioni :mexican:


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Aspè.......chiedo a mia moglie....:condom:


che dolce...meriti un premio


----------



## net (21 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però non è mica detto che bisogna viverlo/subirlo passivamente, anzi, si può essere anche molto attivi in certe situazioni :mexican:


Vai Tuba sconvolgici!!!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Devi perdonarmi, ma io non resisto, mi spieghi perchè il president a te non risponde? Dici che trova campo fertile in una persona come me che lo fa apparire colto e *sapiente mentre con te s'attacca?*
> 
> Lo ripeto, perdonami, ma la situazione, magari non proprio nel contesto che sopra ho scritto ( o si ? :mrgreen::mrgreen, è talmente evidente che m'imbarazzo io stesso al posto suo. Madonna che tipi che esistono.


:rotfl:Ma a chi dovrei rispondere? Di cosa? Ma seriamente uno si può attaccare con Nando Mericoni?

Noto che ti sei ritagliato questo ruolo di "cicisbeo d'ufficio" (di Nando Mericoni, di Sole e della narratrice radical chic), ma lo eserciti in modo talmente sciapo e plateale che riesci addirittura a peggiorare la tua già pietosa condizione umana.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Però non è mica detto che bisogna viverlo/subirlo passivamente, anzi, si può essere anche molto attivi in certe situazioni :mexican:


Devo sentire il dente....me devino sgraffignare un pò di glande....però....preferisco altro.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però non è mica detto che bisogna viverlo/subirlo passivamente, anzi, si può essere anche molto attivi in certe situazioni :mexican:


Mi ha letto nel pensiero...concordo Tub..macche'passivo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi ha letto nel pensiero...concordo Tub..macche'passivo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Diglielo un pò Miciò


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Aò*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Diglielo un pò Miciò


E vabbè preferisco cose più traumatiche che ve devo dì?


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Diglielo un pò Miciò



be'Tuba credo che sia quasi quasi meglio del pomino classico..pero'bisogna stare attenti vero???ahhahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> "Poro coglione" espressione molto conosciuta all'interno del gra,anche tu *qualche paesino *di merda del nord?


fuoco, Oscù.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*A sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fuoco, Oscù.


E perchè me chiameno er mago oscuro?Azzecco tutto sicuro,e se me sbaglio te sfascio er.....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> certo che non esistono, ma allora per principio dovrei anche dirgli quante volte cago al giorno, cosa che non faccio, quante volte a settimana mi masturbo, cosa che non faccio, quante sigarette fumo, cosa che non faccio.....
> 
> invece e' proprio il peso. ci sono cose che dette o non dette non fanno male lo stesso . cosa ci puo essere di male nello scrivere qui?
> cose invece che se dette fanno male se non dette non lo fanno.
> ...


ciccia ma io mi meraviglio di te... stai ancora lì a cercare di seguire la supercazzola del relativismo assoluto. Essù. Persino a Norimberga la tattica della difesa era quella.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E perchè me chiameno er mago oscuro?Azzecco tutto sicuro,e se me sbaglio te sfascio er.....!



maghetto che mi dici di stasera???---passeggiata bianconera???


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Errore, *a bassezze mie tu rispondi insultandomi*. Io dopo il tuo primo post in maniera molto colorata :carneval: ti ho spiegato il perchè sei così coglione. Tu per rispondermi mi hai solo insultato senza rientrare in tema, e questo perchè sei un asino che nemmeno riesce a capire quando deve fare un passo indietro.


E sticazzi?


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Allora*



lothar57 ha detto:


> maghetto che mi dici di stasera???---passeggiata bianconera???


Allora avevo previsto vittoria a Verona e grosse difficoltà a bologna,crollo dell'inter ricordi?e stasera....nessuna passeggiata bianconera...ma presenze di carne dalla punta rosa alle spalle della zebra....purtroppo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> era per rispondere ad oscuro...
> ahhh ok ok...capito...
> lo so JB, lo so, che devo fare? se ho sbagliato in questa mia ricerca spasmodica di evitarmi di soffriee, ne paghero le conseguenze. nessuno nasce imparato e' vero e l amore non si insegna.
> ma a me hanno insegnato dimostrato e trasmesso che te la mettono sempre li, anche i genitori, anzi, forse soprattutto loro.
> penso sia comprensibile se adesso non so gestire un rapporto adulto come si deve. faccio del mio meglio sai?


Purtroppo, mia cara caciottina, la sofferenza non si può evitare.
Fa parte della vita, non ci sono barbatrucchi per depistarla.
Però si può imparare a gestirla.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora avevo previsto vittoria a Verona e grosse difficoltà a bologna,crollo dell'inter ricordi?e stasera....nessuna passeggiata bianconera...ma presenze di carne dalla punta rosa alle spalle della zebra....purtroppo.


RM-JUVE 1-3 

Amico secondo Thorir e'nato cosi,o e diventato???perche'nel calcio mercato e'troppo ridicolo...:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Ok*



lothar57 ha detto:


> RM-JUVE 1-3
> 
> Amico secondo Thorir e'nato cosi,o e diventato???perche'nel calcio mercato e'troppo ridicolo...:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


Staremo a vedere....!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che succede dalle 11 e 15 alle 11e 45 circa?
> gli internati hanno l'ora d'aria?
> in comune fanno la merenda?
> eretteo è puntuale come la cacca di piccione sulla giacca nuova


fuochino...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Purtroppo, mia cara caciottina, la sofferenza non si può evitare.
> Fa parte della vita, non ci sono barbatrucchi per depistarla.
> Però si può imparare a gestirla.


Non sarei in grado di gestirla...gia lo so...per questo lotto coi denti stretti per evitare. ...
Ma ho capito che non potra essere cosi....


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Non ho detto che mi sposo a nessuno sul lavoro. *Potrebbe crearmi problemi di rinnovo contratto e voglio aspettare il più possibile*.


Pensa te come siam ridotti. A me leggere 'ste cose fa makle perchè purtroppo sono vere.


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pensa te come siam ridotti. A me leggere 'ste cose fa makle perchè purtroppo sono vere.



Tra un po' ti chiederanno gli esami delle urine per rinnovarti il contratto. Se hai un flusso troppo abbondante il cesso potrebbe sottrarre tempo prezioso al lavoro

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma perpli davvero?* non lo possono fare*. ma state scherzando?


Lo fanno, lo fanno, fanno pure di peggio. Tu resta lì, nun te move.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tra un po' ti chiederanno gli esami delle urine per rinnovarti il contratto. Se hai un flusso troppo abbondante il cesso potrebbe sottrarre tempo prezioso al lavoro
> 
> Buscopann


fanno già pure quelli, mica no. 
Vi è una legge che è nata per un motivo... ed è abusata per un altro, in tante aziende.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Ieri sera abbiamo parlato. Lui aveva capito che ero bloccata perchè avevo stoppato tutti i preparativi. Gli ho detto che ho paura che le cose tra noi cambino, che l'amore svanisca come è già successo a me in una storia precedente. Che routine e impegni familiari ci sommergano e ci destabilizzino. Lui mi ha rassicurata. Che l'unica cosa che conta è che ci amiamo e che vogliamo stare insieme. Affronteremo tutto via via.
> Sono più serena. Non penso che sia un nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia.
> *Penso a questo punto che è l'idea della monogamia "a vita", per "contratto" a spaventarmi*. Giuro che fino ad ora non mi è mai pesata.
> Penso che la storia con il collega sia solo un modo per sparare le ultime cartucce (una sorta di addio al nubilato)


te l'hanno detto, vero, che esiste il divorzio?
A parte gli scherzi, temo(più che altro spero per te) che sia altro a spaventarti.
Perchè la monogamia è una cazzata rispetto a impegni ben più importanti e gravi che si prendono con il matrimonio.
Tipo prendersi cura di una persona in ogni circostanza della sua e della tua vita.
E' un po' più difficile questo, a dire il vero, che rinunciare a qualche trombata in giro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora avevo previsto vittoria a Verona e grosse difficoltà a bologna,crollo dell'inter ricordi?e stasera....nessuna passeggiata bianconera...ma presenze di carne dalla punta rosa alle spalle della zebra....purtroppo.


mah... l'ultima Roma che ho visto non è che mi abbia entusiasmato...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però non è mica detto che bisogna viverlo/subirlo passivamente, anzi, si può essere anche molto attivi in certe situazioni :mexican:


Vedi Tuba...io pensavo che queste cose bilaterali le facessero solo I giovini....eh......
Capisci il missunderstanding?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> te l'hanno detto, vero, che esiste il divorzio?
> A parte gli scherzi, temo(più che altro spero per te) che sia altro a spaventarti.
> Perchè la monogamia è una cazzata rispetto a impegni ben più importanti e gravi che si prendono con il matrimonio.
> Tipo prendersi cura di una persona in ogni circostanza della sua e della tua vita.
> E' un po' più difficile questo, a dire il vero, che rinunciare a qualche trombata in giro.


Pero zia sbri sono impegni che si possono prendere anche senza essere sposati no? Intendo prendersi cura dell altro vita natural durante.
Non so se sia il matrimonio a spaventare su questo fronte. Basterebbe avere la certezza che la nostra persona vuole noi per sempre....dovrebbe scattare pure cosi. No?


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Vedi Tuba...io pensavo che queste cose bilaterali le facessero solo I giovini....eh......
> Capisci il missunderstanding?


E perché? dai 40 in su pensavi che l'artrosi rendesse le cose impossibili?

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Vedi Tuba...io pensavo che queste cose bilaterali le facessero solo I giovini....eh......
> Capisci il missunderstanding?


Ma lassa perde cosa pensi tu che stai ancora con le ragnatele ar culo.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lassa perde cosa pensi tu che stai ancora con le ragnatele ar culo.


Ahahahahhaa e' vero ahahshs


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E perché? dai 40 in su pensavi che l'artrosi rendesse le cose impossibili?
> 
> Buscopann


Oh scusate oh!!!
Era il pensiero mio!


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Oh scusate oh!!!
> Era il pensiero mio!


Adesso siam curiosi.
Qual'è il tuo pensiero sulla vita sessuale oltre i 40 anni? Spetta che prendo appunti :saggio: 

Buscopann


----------



## realista1 (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Oh scusate oh!!!
> Era il pensiero mio!



Ma scherzi?! Io gioco ancora a Spiderman!!!!:mexican:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Adesso siam curiosi.
> Qual'è il tuo pensiero sulla vita sessuale oltre i 40 anni? Spetta che prendo appunti :saggio:
> 
> Buscopann


Ma sinceramente?  Cosi come mi viene?
Allora un buon sesso sesso...proprio sesso.  No preliminari e se si roba basica...nulla di "atletico" o elaborato. 
Non troppo....durevole.

L ho scritto tutto d un fiato


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Ma scherzi?! Io gioco ancora a Spiderman!!!!:mexican:


E che e'?


----------



## realista1 (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> E che e'?




Come che è? Mi arrampico sui muri e sparo ragnatele.....


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma sinceramente? Cosi come mi viene?
> Allora un buon sesso sesso...proprio sesso. No preliminari e se si roba basica...nulla di "atletico" o elaborato.
> Non troppo....durevole.
> 
> L ho scritto tutto d un fiato


Secondo te è guida meglio uno che ha appena preso la patente o il tizio che ce l'ha da 20 anni?
Il sesso è molto più bello in età matura. Si conosce meglio il proprio corpo. Si conosce molto meglio anche il corpo dell'altra persona. Sperimenti cose nuove, perché dopo 20 anni o più che fai le stesse robe..sai che noia?
Goditi il percorso..E vedrai cosa ti aspetta dopo. 

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma sinceramente?  Cosi come mi viene?
> Allora un buon sesso sesso...proprio sesso.  No preliminari e se si roba basica...nulla di "atletico" o elaborato.
> Non troppo....durevole.
> 
> L ho scritto tutto d un fiato


Miss...ma ti ci vuoi proprio far mandare vero?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Miss...ma ti ci vuoi proprio far mandare vero?


Belle chiappe...vale solo per gli uomini quello che ho scritto


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Belle chiappe...vale solo per gli uomini quello che ho scritto


Intanto moderiamo i termini, qui solo uno é autorizzato a chiamarmi così 
Seconfo anch'io pensavo agli uomini e direi che hai un'idea sbagliata


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

*prima che me fate fori*

Mi avete chiesto. Ho risposto. Sicuramente al 1000x 10000 sbaglio....mica c ho 40 anni e nemmeno quello.
Detto cio mi fa piacere che fate ancora tutte le sporcellagini e forse pure meglio  belli siete


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo te è guida meglio uno che ha appena preso la patente o il tizio che ce l'ha da 20 anni?
> Il sesso è molto più bello in età matura. Si conosce meglio il proprio corpo. Si conosce molto meglio anche il corpo dell'altra persona. Sperimenti cose nuove, perché dopo 20 anni o più che fai le stesse robe..sai che noia?
> Goditi il percorso..E vedrai cosa ti aspetta dopo.
> 
> Buscopann



Scusa. ....quanto devo aspettare prima di fare le cose bene? Cioè cosa mai potra cambiare nei prossimi 14 anni ??? Cacchio...sono piccolina.....


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Come che è? Mi arrampico sui muri e sparo ragnatele.....


Devo interpretare "sparo ragnatele"?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Scusa. ....quanto devo aspettare prima di fare le cose bene? Cioè cosa mai potra cambiare nei prossimi 14 anni ??? Cacchio...sono piccolina.....


Ma difatti è una cazzata.


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Scusa. ....quanto devo aspettare prima di fare le cose bene? Cioè cosa mai potra cambiare nei prossimi 14 anni ??? Cacchio...sono piccolina.....


Mica ti ho detto che fai le cose male. Però chiunque (o quasi chiunque) ti potrà confermare che il sesso in età matura è indubbiamente più bello, perché in linea di massima lo si fa meglio e senza grandi tabù. 
Ma perché solo gli uomini dovrebbero far cagare a far sesso dopo i 40 anni e le donne no? Secondo me hai un'idea un po' pregiudiziale. Solo che mi sarei aspettato che certe cose le pensasse una ragazza di 18 anni. Tu ne hai 26. Non sei così piccola. Sei una donna  

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mica ti ho detto che fai le cose male. Però chiunque (o quasi chiunque) ti potrà confermare che il sesso in età matura è indubbiamente più bello, perché in linea di massima lo si fa meglio e senza grandi tabù.
> Ma perché solo gli uomini dovrebbero far cagare a far sesso dopo i 40 anni e le donne no? Secondo me hai un'idea un po' pregiudiziale.
> 
> Buscopann




No no. Era un pensiero ragazzi...cioe non ho detto che penso sia così e basta. Se mi dite che non lo è ci credo. 
Avevo un idea sbagliata ma pregiudizi io no davvero


----------



## sienne (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao 

è un po' come con altre cose ... 

c'è il cuoco, che ancora dopo 30 anni ... ti prepara la suppa con il dado ... 
c'è il cuoco, che dopo 30 anni ... ti guarda, ti fa ecc. e capisce, il cazpacho oggi! 
c'è il cuoco, che già dopo qualche mese, è una furia e prova e inventa di tutto e di più ... 
c'è il cuoco, che rimane bello e bravo come l'asinello e fa tutto secondo ricetta ... 

continuo?


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è un po' come con altre cose ...
> 
> ...


:risata::risata::risata: grandiosa!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è un po' come con altre cose ...
> 
> ...


Non avrei saputo scriverlo meglio.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non avrei saputo scriverlo meglio.


Ma ho capito sai..


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma ho capito sai..


Io non ho alcun dubbio che l'abbia capito tu. Il fatto è che qua l'età media è sui cinquanta, e quindi certe risposte sono telefonate direttamente dall'anagrafe.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non ho alcun dubbio che l'abbia capito tu. Il fatto è che qua l'età media è sui cinquanta, e quindi certe risposte sono telefonate direttamente dall'anagrafe.


Addirittura. .


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Addirittura. .


Eh sì. Più o meno l'età media di sto forum è quella. Di sto thread pure. Cioè, già il discorso che fare l'amore (o sesso, come vuoi) è come portare la macchina, vedi tu.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non ho alcun dubbio che l'abbia capito tu. Il fatto è che qua l'età media è sui cinquanta, e quindi certe risposte sono telefonate direttamente dall'anagrafe.


Intanto abbasserei un filo la media. E poi proprio perchè abbiamo passato i 20,30, e siamo sui 40 potremmo ben dire quando si è scopato meglio?
Tu scopavi megli a 20 anni che ora? 
Certo non si puó generalizzare ma nemneno essere convinti del contrario come te


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto abbasserei un filo la media. E poi proprio perchè abbiamo passato i 20,30, e siamo sui 40 potremmo ben dire quando si è scopato meglio?
> Tu scopavi megli a 20 anni che ora?
> Certo non si puó generalizzare ma nemneno essere convinti del contrario come te


Eccela là. Per l'età, vabbè. Di cosa sono convinto io?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Un deja vu.
> Devono aver cambiato qualcosa in matrix.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccela là. Per l'età, vabbè. Di cosa sono convinto io?


che scopi da dio, fin da quando ancora non lo facevi, che diamine!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> che scopi da dio, fin da quando ancora non lo facevi, che diamine!


A parte quello.


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccela là. Per l'età, vabbè. Di cosa sono convinto io?


La prima cazzata è quella che l'età media è sui 50. Ma vabbé..possiamo far finta di nulla. Credo che quasi nessuno qui arrivi a 50 (Ho detto quasi, non nessuno).
La seconda cazzata è quella delle risposte telefonate. Anche perché se dovessi dire che gioco meglio a calcio a 40 anni rispetto a quando ne avevo 20 dico chiaramente una minchiata.
Sul sesso invece invece sono abbastanza sicuro. E credo che la cosa valga sia per gli uomini che per le donne. Nel sesso l'esperienza conta moltissimo sotto tanti punti di vista. La prestanza fisica invece conta solo per fare i record di durata, che nel sesso trovano il tempo che trovano.
Se un quarantenne scopa peggio di un ventenne c'è qualcosa che non va.. Nel quarantenne intendo, non ne ventenne. Se uno a 20 anni gioca a calcio peggio di uno di 40 c'è qualcosa che non va nel ventenne invece.

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La prima cazzata è quella che l'età media è sui 50. *Ma vabbé..possiamo far finta di nulla. Credo che quasi nessuno qui arrivi a 50 (Ho detto quasi, non nessuno).*
> Per il resto la seconda cazzata è quella delle risposte telefonate. Anche perché se dovessi dire che gioco meglioa calcio rispetto a quando avevo 20 dico chiaramente una minchiata.
> Sul sesso invece invece sono abbastanza sicuro. E credo che valga sia per gli uomini che per le donne. Nel sesso l'esperienza conta moltissimo sotto tanti punti di vista. La prestanza fisica invece conta solo per fare i record di durata, che nel sesso trovano il tempo che trovano.
> Se un quarantenne scopa peggio di un ventenne c'è qualcosa che non va.. Nel quarantenne intendo, non ne ventenne.
> ...


Ahahahahahahhahahahah?

Poi: di quello che sei convinto tu, realmente non importa a nessuno se non a te stesso. Puoi pure essere convinto d'avere assolutamente più fascino con l'età, poi in realtà magari non è così, e magari chi lo sa. Il punto è che scrivere che per una sorta di legge naturale più si va avanti con l'età più il sesso migliora per magia è una scemenza. Senza contare che legarlo alla patente di guida è davvero, se possibile, ancora più stupido.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Uhuhuh*

Ancora si sta disquisendo su chi lo fa meglio ?!?! Ma è soggettivo :singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte quello.


:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ancora si sta disquisendo su chi lo fa meglio ?!?! Ma è soggettivo :singleeye:


Pare di no


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2014)

ma poi non costa nulla dire che dopo si andrà comunque  in calo; nel senso che invecchiando il destino è certo quello.
pazienza , ci si dedica ad altro .


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahah?
> 
> Poi: di quello che sei convinto tu, realmente non importa a nessuno se non a te stesso. Puoi pure essere convinto d'avere assolutamente più fascino con l'età, poi in realtà magari non è così, e magari chi lo sa. Il punto è che scrivere che per una sorta di legge naturale più si va avanti con l'età più il sesso migliora per magia è una scemenza. *Senza contare che legarlo alla patente di guida è davvero, se possibile, ancora più stupido*.


Ti spiego. Si chiamano metafore. Su wikipedia trovi anche cosa significa la parola

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ti spiego. Si chiamano metafore. Su wikipedia trovi anche cosa significa la parola
> 
> Buscopann


Sì, ma è una cazzata. Non metaforicamente parlando. E' proprio una scemenza. E leva quel cazzo di nick sotto ogni post che scrivi, che non serve.


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi non costa nulla dire che dopo si andrà comunque in calo; nel senso che invecchiando il destino è certo quello.
> pazienza , ci si dedica ad altro .


Nessuno mette in dubbio questo. 
Ma il calo c'è ben oltre i 40 anni. Se si comincia a calare a 40 c'è qualcosa che non va

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi non costa nulla dire che dopo si andrà comunque  in calo; nel senso che invecchiando il destino è certo quello.
> pazienza , ci si dedica ad altro .


Ou, Miss Decadenza, ma hai registrato sta voce o no?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Pare di no


Eh si certo ... Ognuno osserva la SUA realtà ... Soggettivo appunto :carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma è una cazzata. Non metaforicamente parlando. E' proprio una scemenza. E leva quel cazzo di nick sotto ogni post che scrivi, che non serve.


Sennò che mi fai?
Io scrivo il mio nick alla fine dei miei post fin da quando giocavi coi soldativi. Quindi sopportami, anche se ti è difficile

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nessuno mette in dubbio questo.
> Ma il calo c'è ben oltre i 40 anni. Se si comincia a calare a 40 c'è qualcosa che non va
> 
> Buscopann


vero ma è importante viverlo non dimostrarlo, sicché


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sennò che mi fai?
> 
> Buscopann


Io nulla. E' che pari ritardato, amico. Contento tu.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nessuno mette in dubbio questo.
> *Ma il calo c'è ben oltre i 40 anni. Se si comincia a calare a 40 c'è qualcosa che non va*
> 
> Buscopann


Questo nessuno l'ha mai detto.


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io nulla. E' che pari ritardato, amico. Contento tu.


Paio a te. Ma a me non me fotte una sega di piacere a te. Anzi..provo un senso di euforia a starti sul cazzo.

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si certo ... Ognuno osserva la SUA realtà ... Soggettivo appunto :carneval:


Un trabocchetto


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Paio a te. Ma a me non me fotte una sega di piacere a te. *Anzi..provo un senso di euforia a starti sul cazzo.*
> 
> Buscopann


Pensa un po'.


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Paio a te. Ma a me non me fotte una sega di piacere a te. Anzi..provo un senso di euforia a starti sul cazzo.
> 
> Buscopann


te lo ricordi max?:mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero ma è importante viverlo non dimostrarlo, sicché


Assolutamente si. ma io non voglio mica dimostrare la mia prestanza sessuale, che non ritengo assolutamente superiore alla media. 
Volevo solo sfatare alcuni falsi miti

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> te lo ricordi max?:mrgreen:


Eccome..sarà mica lui? No. Max era più stupido. Lui è solo più stronzo

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Un trabocchetto


No punti di vista limitati :mrgreen: Al momento, al bisogno di valutarsi positivamente, tutto normale e prevedibile direi :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente si. ma io non voglio mica dimostrare la mia prestanza sessuale, che non ritengo assolutamente superiore alla media.
> *Volevo solo sfatare alcuni falsi miti*
> 
> Buscopann


Giornalismo d'assalto proprio. Falsi miti. Sfatare. Ahaahahahahahahahah! Ma Gesù d'amore acceso, che me tocca legge.


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giornalismo d'assalto proprio. Falsi miti. Sfatare. Ahaahahahahahahahah! Ma Gesù d'amore acceso, che me tocca legge.


:coglione: girati un attimo JB. Te voglio donà un po' della mia esperienza :mrgreen:

Non te preoccupà. Non sentirai nulla. C'ho il calo fisiologico.

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> :coglione: girati un attimo JB. Te voglio donà un po' della mia esperienza :mrgreen:
> 
> Non te preoccupà. Non sentirai nulla. C'ho il calo fisiologico.
> 
> Buscopann


Amico grazie, ma ho altri gusti. Però se intendevi che provi sto senso di euforia a starmi sul cazzo in quel senso mi sa che hai capito male. Lieto di piacerti, comunque.


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo so infatti sbaglio, ma non so come potrei pensarla diversamente.
> questo mio modo di ragionare e di conseguenza la liberta che gli lascio, e' solo perche penso....se viene a casa e mi dice: ho avuto un avventura di una notte, una cazzata, come e' successa e' finita enon ha voluto dire nulla per me se non un ora di divertimento, io posso sempre dirmi: vabbe' glielo hai lasciato fare tu, che cazzo vuoi.....ingoia e butta giu....
> ma almeno non soffrirei JB....io ho visto mia madre morire per il dolore. piu volte....
> dovranno passare sul mio cadavere prima di farmi passare quello che ha passato lei....
> ma ripeto, sono sicura di sbagliare....e se cosi si dimostrera' essere, paghero il conto io. come sempre




Ciao, ho scoperto solo ora che la pensiamo davvero allo stesso modo!
Avrai capito che questo modo è parecchio scomodo...
Noi ci siamo arrivati dopo una tempesta che mi ha devastato, ma allo stesso tempo mi ha dato una grande opportunità di far fare al nostro matrimonio un salto di qualità (qui Joey si straccerà le vesti!:mrgreen.
E ti posso dire che se in futuro dovrò dire a mio marito: "che bisogno avevi di mentirmi?" sarà finita fra noi.
Questo metterà la parola fine, non di certo una scappatella occasionale.

Su di una cosa non sono d'accordo e cioè sul dover 'ingoiare e buttar giù'.
Io non devo ingoiare proprio nulla.
Non mi obbligo mai a fare nulla che non voglia nel rapporto di coppia, quindi se per te invece rappresenta un sacrificio che faresti per proteggerti dalla sofferenza, pensaci bene e rivedi eventualmente i vostri schemi di coppia.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao, ho scoperto solo ora che la pensiamo davvero allo stesso modo!
> Avrai capito che questo modo è parecchio scomodo...
> Noi ci siamo arrivati dopo una tempesta che mi ha devastato, ma allo stesso tempo mi ha dato una grande opportunità di far fare al nostro matrimonio un salto di qualità (qui Joey si straccerà le vesti!:mrgreen.
> E ti posso dire che se in futuro dovrò dire a mio marito: "che bisogno avevi di mentirmi?" sarà finita fra noi.
> ...


Come, non ingoi? Lo sputi? Che brutto mondo.


----------



## Eretteo (22 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> "Poro coglione" espressione molto conosciuta all'interno del gra,anche tu qualche paesino di merda del nord?


Vedi,uno dei difetti di chi frequenta gra e dintorni,e' cogitare che il resto dell'orbe terracqueo sragioni,consideri importante e soprattutto divertente,le miserie intellettuali che sollazzano i poveri becchi capitolini.
Ma se esci 10 km fuori da li' di roma,e soprattutto della roma,non importa alcunche' a nessuno.
Figurarsi di napoli e del napoli.


----------



## Eretteo (22 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Colpa di tua madre,a te è andata così...:rotfl::rotfl:


Se roma e' ridotta all'attuale schifo in senso civile,morale,legale ed intellettuale,grande parte del merito va ascritta a quelle massicce importazioni di terroni dall'hinterland napoletano,che ivi han preso dimora e si sono riprodotti con la velocita' e le modalita' dell'escherichia coli.
Certe etnìe darebbero il colpo di grazia anche agli Anunnaki.


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Se roma e' ridotta all'attuale schifo in senso civile,morale,legale ed intellettuale,grande parte del merito va ascritta a quelle massicce importazioni di terroni dall'hinterland napoletano,che ivi han preso dimora e si sono riprodotti con la velocita' e le modalita' dell'escherichia coli.
> Certe etnìe darebbero il colpo di grazia anche agli Anunnaki.


Bello il paesello tuo,due pecore,tre vacche,tua madre e quel becco di tuo padre,escrementi di vacca e piscio di cane,Roma e Napoli sono conosciute in tutte il mondo,studia un pò di storia,coglionazzo!Ma la sedia a rotelle è quella che usa la tua donna ogni volta che fa tardi in ufficio?


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2014)

*esimio professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Bello il paesello tuo,due pecore,tre vacche,tua madre e quel becco di tuo padre,escrementi di vacca e piscio di cane,Roma e Napoli sono conosciute in tutte il mondo,studia un pò di storia,coglionazzo!Ma la sedia a rotelle è quella che usa la tua donna ogni volta che fa tardi in ufficio?


se Lothar ci ha dato l'informazione esatta,quelli del paese di Eretteo non li chiamano teste a spigoli a caso


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ancora si sta disquisendo su chi lo fa meglio ?!?! Ma è soggettivo :singleeye:



:up:

Comunque il calo inevitabilmente con l'età c'è, ma vale per tutto, non solo per il sesso ma varia da persona a persona.
Come c'è il 30enne con la pancia e calvo, e il 50 enne magro, atletico e capellone.
Che dire... non mettiamo paletti anagrafici troppo netti, e valutiamo l'individuo per quello che è al momento.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Gennaio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Vedi,uno dei difetti di chi frequenta gra e dintorni,e' cogitare che il resto dell'orbe terracqueo sragioni,consideri importante e soprattutto divertente,le miserie intellettuali che sollazzano i poveri becchi capitolini.
> *Ma se esci 10 km fuori da li' di roma,e soprattutto della roma,non importa alcunche' a nessuno.*
> Figurarsi di napoli e del napoli.


Ma perchè ? Hanno scoperto che c'è vita al di fuori del G.R.A. ???


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se Lothar ci ha dato l'informazione esatta,quelli del paese di Eretteo non li chiamano teste a spigoli a caso



Ciao Perpl..e'un roba della bassa emiliana,teste quadre e teste tonde....e'un po'come tra vicentini e padovani,sia magnagat..e la risposta non la ricordo..Conte la sa'


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma perchè ? Hanno scoperto che c'è vita al di fuori del G.R.A. ???



ma cos'è questo gra?


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma cos'è questo gra?


er raccordo (grande e anulare)


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> er raccordo (grande e anulare)



grazie:smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> grazie:smile:


ma le pare :sorriso3:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma cos'è questo gra?



un bruttissimo posto,dove tutti girano sulla corsia d'emergenza,non danno la precedenza,tagliano la strada.....


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma cos'è questo gra?


[video=youtube;Lt6gNBBcZSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt6gNBBcZSg[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Se roma e' ridotta all'attuale schifo in senso civile,morale,legale ed intellettuale,grande parte del merito va ascritta a quelle massicce importazioni di terroni dall'hinterland napoletano,che ivi han preso dimora e si sono riprodotti con la velocita' e le modalita' dell'escherichia coli.
> Certe etnìe darebbero il colpo di grazia anche agli Anunnaki.


Hai visto a Roma che scandalo di evasione della signora degli immobili?
Da non credere eh?
Milioni e milioni di evasione...


----------



## Leda (22 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> [video=youtube;Lt6gNBBcZSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt6gNBBcZSg[/video]



Verde!!!


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Verde!!!


----------



## Principessa (22 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> [video=youtube;Lt6gNBBcZSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt6gNBBcZSg[/video]


Mitico Guzzanti!!!! :carneval:

Com'è che la conosci perpli???

Non immaginavo TU guardassi certi programmi


----------



## Principessa (22 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bello il paesello tuo,due pecore,tre vacche,tua madre e quel becco di tuo padre,escrementi di vacca e piscio di cane,Roma e Napoli sono conosciute in tutte il mondo,studia un pò di storia,coglionazzo!Ma la sedia a rotelle è quella che usa la tua donna ogni volta che fa tardi in ufficio?


:rotfl:

Sto coprofago dall'alito fetido che sputa cacca forbita (ma pur sempre cacca) sta chiuso tra le quattro mura dalla mattina alla sera, altrimenti saprebbe che a Roma ci abita gente che viene da tutta Italia.


----------



## Principessa (22 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma perchè ? Hanno scoperto che c'è vita al di fuori del G.R.A. ???




Da ex abitante della Capitale che da un mese esatto vive in provincia posso dire che non è male qui...


----------



## Eretteo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Sto coprofago dall'alito fetido che sputa cacca forbita (ma pur sempre cacca) sta chiuso tra le quattro mura dalla mattina alla sera, altrimenti saprebbe che a Roma ci abita gente che viene da tutta Italia.


Il bello di certe donne e' che basta poco a farle ridere.
E che pensano di saperla lunga.
Brava!




free ha detto:


> ma cos'è questo gra?


E' un recinto in cui gli acculturati fanno sfoggio di intelligenza.





Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma perchè ? Hanno scoperto che c'è vita al di fuori del G.R.A. ???


Un romano qui se taja dalle risate.
Invece sei miliardi di homo sapiens sapiens scuotono la testa,un po' cocme faceva benny hill quando dava i coppini.



perplesso ha detto:


> se Lothar ci ha dato l'informazione  esatta,quelli del paese di Eretteo non li chiamano teste a spigoli a  caso


Guarda che la simy non te la da' comunque.




oscuro ha detto:


> Bello il paesello tuo,due pecore,tre vacche,tua  madre e quel becco di tuo padre,escrementi di vacca e piscio di  cane,Roma e Napoli sono conosciute in tutte il mondo,studia un pò di  storia,coglionazzo!Ma la sedia a rotelle è quella che usa la tua donna  ogni volta che fa tardi in ufficio?


Rispetto al buco della terronia da cui vieni tu,e' splendida anche una fogna di calcutta.


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2014)

cosa ti ha tratttenuto, sei in ritardo: hai giustificazione?


----------



## free (23 Gennaio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il bello di certe donne e' che basta poco a farle ridere.
> E che pensano di saperla lunga.
> Brava!
> 
> ...



ti sei dimenticato di mettere la voce nel 3d apposito!


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ti sei dimenticato di mettere la voce nel 3d apposito!


è andato...oggi era decisamente di corsa e ha fatto giusto un ripassino


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Il bello di certe donne e' che basta poco a farle ridere.
> E che pensano di saperla lunga.
> Brava!
> 
> ...


I mi preoccuperei dell pozzo di San patrizio che ha in mezzo alle gambe la tua donna....:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Pero zia sbri sono impegni che si possono prendere anche senza essere sposati no? Intendo prendersi cura dell altro vita natural durante.
> Non so se sia il matrimonio a spaventare su questo fronte. Basterebbe avere la certezza che la nostra persona vuole noi per sempre....dovrebbe scattare pure cosi. No?


nnnnno. La famiglia è istituzione, è previsto un diritto ad hoc. Questo perchè nella nostra organizzazione sociale è una cellula riconosciuta della società, che deve avere determinate funzioni. Se tu convivi con un tipo e questo fallisce, non vengono a chiedere i soldi a te, se ci sei sposata sì, ad esempio. Doveri quindi che non ti prendi intimamente solo con la persona che sposi, ma pubblicamente con l'intera società (istituzioni comprese) nei confronti di quella persona e che non puoi limitarti ad ignorare se ti fa comodo.
Altra cosa sono i doveri che tu senti di avere in base alle tue convinzioni ed alla tua etica: con quelli ci fai i conti solo tu e puoi decidere liberamente quali siano a seconda delle circostanze.
Il fatto che il matrimonio è, di fatto, un contratto che lega due persone non consanguinee, teoricamente a vita, a tutta una serie di doveri di mutuo appoggio ed assistenza là dove uno dei due abbia una difficoltà e per questo fornisce gli strumenti(diritti).
E' una grossa responsabilità da assumere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma sinceramente? Cosi come mi viene?
> Allora un buon sesso sesso...proprio sesso. No preliminari e se si roba basica...nulla di "atletico" o elaborato.
> Non troppo....durevole.
> 
> L ho scritto tutto d un fiato


a 40? mer.. ehm, perdinci.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non ho alcun dubbio che l'abbia capito tu. Il fatto è che qua l'età media è sui cinquanta, e quindi certe risposte sono telefonate direttamente dall'anagrafe.


72(Tebe) + 26(Caciotta) / 2 = 49. Corretto.


----------



## Frithurik (23 Gennaio 2014)

*evita di fare l'errore*

palomita piccola, potresti essere mia figlia, come stai,ti sei calmata, evita di fare l'errore, come quello fatto da anima libera, ama il tuo uomo , non tradirlo perche' si soffre da morire, se non puoi farne a meno  almeno lascialo.


----------



## Principessa (23 Gennaio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il bello di certe donne e' che basta poco a farle ridere.
> E che pensano di saperla lunga.
> Brava!


Non è una risata gioiosa, la mia.
E' una risata amara.


----------



## perplesso (23 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mitico Guzzanti!!!! :carneval:
> 
> Com'è che la conosci perpli???
> 
> Non immaginavo TU guardassi certi programmi


infatti non lo guardavo,ma questo pezzo è famosissimo a prescindere dal programma


----------



## vera mai (23 Gennaio 2014)

non dovresti secondo me,se lui non ti ha fatto niente e si fida di te non tradire la sua fiducia.ciao


----------



## Eretteo (24 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non è una risata gioiosa, la mia.
> E' una risata amara.


Dai,smettila di guardarti indietro.


----------



## Eretteo (24 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> I mi preoccuperei dell pozzo di San patrizio che ha in mezzo alle gambe la tua donna....:rotfl:


Prendere per i fondelli certi becchi e' riprovevole,perche' presuppone lo stesso impegno del rubare una caramella ad un bambino che dorme.
Ma con certi terroni e' divertente.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Prendere per i fondelli certi becchi e' riprovevole,perche' presuppone lo stesso impegno del rubare una caramella ad un bambino che dorme.
> Ma con certi terroni e' divertente.


Si, sono le stesse parole che usa la tua donna...con certi terroni è divertente,per i terroni un pò meno,troppo spampanata,piace a te piace a tutti.....ne vuoi altre o ti bastano?:rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (24 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, sono le stesse parole che usa la tua donna...con certi terroni è divertente,per i terroni un pò meno,troppo spampanata,piace a te piace a tutti.....ne vuoi altre o ti bastano?:rotfl:


In realta' son 4 post che scrivi la stessa cosa.
Ma anche gli altri ridono.
Non per quello che tu dici ti faccia ridere.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2014)

*E*



Eretteo ha detto:


> In realta' son 4 post che scrivi la stessa cosa.
> Ma anche gli altri ridono.
> Non per quello che tu dici ti faccia ridere.


Con al tua donna ci facciamo un sacco di risate pensando a quanto sei cornuto, poi mi prende un senso di tristezza,penso che vita miserrima puoi avere,giornate intere fra pippe patatine e coca cola,senza un lavoro,una donna vacca,a ciondolare per casa,poraccio.:rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (24 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Roma e Napoli sono conosciute in tutte il mondo


Certo,e bene han fatto in alto adige a far pubblicita' in germania,rassicurando i turisti che la merda alta due piani e' a napoli,non in italia.
Se vai a Barcellona,in centro,c'e' una deliziosa birreria con un cartello che recita "Vietato l'ingresso ai cani e ai romani",e se fossi un cane farei ricorso in tribunale.
Quanto ai napoletani,e' come sparare dei missili scud su un covone di merda.
Troppo facile.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Certo,e bene han fatto in alto adige a far pubblicita' in germania,rassicurando i turisti che la merda alta due piani e' a napoli,non in italia.
> Se vai a Barcellona,in centro,c'e' una deliziosa birreria con un cartello che recita "Vietato l'ingresso ai cani e ai romani",e se fossi un cane farei ricorso in tribunale.
> Quanto ai napoletani,e' come sparare dei missili scud su un covone di merda.
> Troppo facile.


Cosa dirti?milioni di turisti scelgono roma e napoli per le loro vacanze,ci sarà un motivo....Al paese tuo ci stai tu,quella vacca delle donna tua,quel guardone di tuo padre,e quella mutanda pazza di tua madre,che divertimenti vero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa dirti?milioni di turisti scelgono roma e napoli per le loro vacanze,ci sarà un motivo....Al paese tuo ci stai tu,quella vacca delle donna tua,quel guardone di tuo padre,e quella mutanda pazza di tua madre,che divertimenti vero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A Napoli ci sono stato a maggio dell'anno scorso.
Abbiamo preso casa per qualche giorno in via Toledo... città magnifica, tutta girata a piedi, dal lungomare al quartiere Forcella, dalla casa di Totò alla Napoli sotterranea.
Ho dei bei ricordi, davvero. Mia figlia è entusiasta per esempio del tunnel borbonico, se lo ricorda ancora.
E i napoletani mi piacciono. 
E la gelateria di via Chiaia fa uno dei gelati migliori che abbia mai mangiato.
A Milano ce lo scordiamo così!
Ci torniamo, è nei programmi.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> A Napoli ci sono stato a maggio dell'anno scorso.
> Abbiamo preso casa per qualche giorno in via Toledo... città magnifica, tutta girata a piedi, dal lungomare al quartiere Forcella, dalla casa di Totò alla Napoli sotterranea.
> Ho dei bei ricordi, davvero. Mia figlia è entusiasta per esempio del tunnel borbonico, se lo ricorda ancora.
> E i napoletani mi piacciono.
> ...


Adoro napoli città,stupenda,non amo una certa mentalità dei napoletani.....


----------



## danielacala (24 Gennaio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Certo,e bene han fatto in alto adige a far pubblicita' in germania,rassicurando i turisti che la merda alta due piani e' a napoli,non in italia.
> Se vai a Barcellona,in centro,c'e' una deliziosa birreria con un cartello che recita "Vietato l'ingresso ai cani e ai romani",e se fossi un cane farei ricorso in tribunale.
> Quanto ai napoletani,e' come sparare dei missili scud su un covone di merda.
> Troppo facile.


Ciò che scrive oscuro è offensivo  ti capisco
....ma quello che hai scritto sopra caro 
ERETTO..INDIGNA TUTTI GLI ITALIANI!
COMPRESO TE..PENSACI!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> A Napoli ci sono stato a maggio dell'anno scorso.
> Abbiamo preso casa per qualche giorno in via Toledo... città magnifica, tutta girata a piedi, dal lungomare al quartiere Forcella, dalla casa di Totò alla Napoli sotterranea.
> Ho dei bei ricordi, davvero. Mia figlia è entusiasta per esempio del tunnel borbonico, se lo ricorda ancora.
> E i napoletani mi piacciono.
> ...


Napoli è stupenda. A me Roma non piace. Non la città. Non amo i romani ma non faccio di un erba un fascio è una questione di esperienze.

Sul neretto. Quant Strunzat! La gelateria che ha vinto il primo premio in Italia per il gelato più buono d'italia sta proprio a Milano. Via Pestalozzi. Gelateria della Musica. 

Prova e poi vedrai di cosa parlo....


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Napoli è stupenda. A me Roma non piace. Non la città. Non amo i romani ma non faccio di un erba un fascio è una questione di esperienze.
> 
> Sul neretto. Quant Strunzat! La gelateria che ha vinto il primo premio in Italia per il gelato più buono d'italia sta proprio a Milano. Via Pestalozzi. Gelateria della Musica.
> 
> Prova e poi vedrai di cosa parlo....



Pure quella in via Chiaia ha vinto il premio Cono d'oro...
Mi sa che con il problema del parcheggio a Milano, con la tav faccio prima ad andare in via Chiaia a Napoli che in via Pestalozzi.... scherzo... a Milano conosco Viel, Bar Basso, Grasso, Ruggero e altre...  quella di via Pestalozzi no.
Quelle che ho citato sono mediocri, come gelato.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Certo,e bene han fatto in alto adige a far pubblicita' in germania,rassicurando i turisti che la merda alta due piani e' a napoli,non in italia.
> Se vai a Barcellona,in centro,c'e' una deliziosa birreria con un cartello che recita "Vietato l'ingresso ai cani e ai romani",e se fossi un cane farei ricorso in tribunale.
> Quanto ai napoletani,e' come sparare dei missili scud su un covone di merda.
> Troppo facile.



Eret....vedi e'una questione di come ti poni...io sono stato benissimo a Bozen e dintorni,cosi'come a Salerno.Basta essere educati e rispettosi,delle usanze locali.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



danielacala ha detto:


> Ciò che scrive oscuro è offensivo  ti capisco
> ....ma quello che hai scritto sopra caro
> ERETTO..INDIGNA TUTTI GLI ITALIANI!
> COMPRESO TE..PENSACI!


Offensivo?io scrivo la verità.Sto solo rispondendo per le rime a questo psicopatico cornuto sulla sedia a rotelle.


----------



## Principessa (24 Gennaio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Certo,e bene han fatto in alto adige a far pubblicita' in germania,rassicurando i turisti che la merda alta due piani e' a napoli,non in italia.
> *Se vai a Barcellona,in centro,c'e' una deliziosa birreria con un cartello che recita "Vietato l'ingresso ai cani e ai romani",e se fossi un cane farei ricorso in tribunale.*
> Quanto ai napoletani,e' come sparare dei missili scud su un covone di merda.
> Troppo facile.


Barcellona è una città famosissima per i borseggi. Ne accadono ancora di più che nel posto più malfamato d'Italia.
Strano che un coglione come te non abbia detto, in base a questo fatto, che gli spagnoli sono tutti feccia! :rotfl:
Come tutti i razzisti vedi solo ciò che ti fa comodo vedere, e alimenti lo schifo che hai dentro.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



Principessa ha detto:


> Barcellona è una città famosissima per i borseggi. Ne accadono ancora di più che nel posto più malfamato d'Italia.
> Strano che un coglione come te non abbia detto, in base a questo fatto, che gli spagnoli sono tutti feccia! :rotfl:
> Come tutti i razzisti vedi solo ciò che ti fa comodo vedere, e alimenti lo schifo che hai dentro.


Ma cavolo secondo te sborroteo dove cazzo è mai andato?dove?Il massimo che avrà fatto e andar a raccogliere quella vacca della donna in qualche bordello nei pressi del suo paesino....!


----------



## danielacala (24 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cavolo secondo te sborroteo dove cazzo è mai andato?dove?Il massimo che avrà fatto e andar a raccogliere quella vacca della donna in qualche bordello nei pressi del suo paesino....!


Daiii.....certo che Barcellona è una città futurista e moderna ma Roma è una delle città più belle del mondo ..
un museo all aperto..se io avessi letto un cartello del genere. .avrei chiesto ad una guirdia civil di rimuoverlo immediatamente. 
E NOSTRO DOVERE FAR RISPETTARE IL NOSTRO PAESE ALL ESTERO. .COME PURE
COMPORTARCI CIVILMENTE..OVUNQUE!


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2014)

Un sunto sull'evoluzione?


----------



## Eratò (24 Gennaio 2014)

Ma perche alcuni tipi si ostinano a fare la differenza
tra nord e sud?Sono stata in diverse regioni d'Italia
ed ho avuto la fortuna di constatare che ci sono tanti
di quei falsi miti quanti i granelli di sabbia.Quand'arrivai
a Napoli(ce l'ho nel cuore e per me e un secondo paese)
mi dissero attenta che ti rubano tutto e invece in 12 anni
non mi e mai successo niente.Mi dissero che i Milanesi
erano freddi e invece ho conosciuto persone gentili e solari,
i Genovesi erano tirchi ma mi hanno offerto la pizza...con degli
amici romani ci siamo fatti delle risate fino a piangere.Quel
Aoo dov'annamo mi piace da morire e quel wee wee dei napoletani
mi rende nostalgica.Si ogni regione ha degli approcci diversi
ma questo rende un paese bello e multisfaccettato.Dei tedeschi e meglio
che non parlo.Alcuni che ho visto io sono dei signori nel loro
paese e dei veri animali nel paese altrui...


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ma perche alcuni tipi si ostinano a fare la differenza
> tra nord e sud?Sono stata in diverse regioni d'Italia
> ed ho avuto la fortuna di constatare che ci sono tanti
> di quei falsi miti quanti i granelli di sabbia.Quand'arrivai
> ...


d'accordo!!!! Io ho trovato gente molto bella e gente così così ovunque, non solo in Italia, e tutti molto al di fuori degli stereotipi. Questa distinzione è del tutto sbagliata (io però conosco anche gente in gamba in Germania, eh). Verde!


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> d'accordo!!!! Io ho trovato gente molto bella e gente così così ovunque, non solo in Italia, e tutti molto al di fuori degli stereotipi. Questa distinzione è del tutto sbagliata (io però conosco anche gente in gamba in Germania, eh). Verde!





chedire ha detto:


> Ma perche alcuni tipi si ostinano a fare la differenza
> tra nord e sud?Sono stata in diverse regioni d'Italia
> ed ho avuto la fortuna di constatare che ci sono tanti
> di quei falsi miti quanti i granelli di sabbia.Quand'arrivai
> ...


Ma chi è che fa questi distinguo??


----------



## Eratò (24 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> d'accordo!!!! Io ho trovato gente molto bella e gente così così ovunque, non solo in Italia, e tutti molto al di fuori degli stereotipi. Questa distinzione è del tutto sbagliata (io però conosco anche gente in gamba in Germania, eh). Verde!


Ma di certo anche in Germania c'e gente per bene.Infatti io ho specificato "alcuni" non tutti.Cosi come in tutto
il mondo.Ma l'Italia e bella anche e proprio per i diversi dialetti,le differenze che trovi nelle cucine regionali ecc ecc.
E bella anche se ancora non l'ho girata tutta.


----------



## Eratò (24 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma chi è che fa questi distinguo??


La gente ignorante...


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> La gente ignorante...


Quelli che temono il diverso


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Quelli che temono il diverso


Na paura fottuta
pensa che io ho rinunciato a proposte di lavoro
una supplenza ad Avellino
e concerti a Napoli...

Massa paura che mi succeda qualcosa...

Ma la paura è legata alla consapevolezza di essere un poro semplicioto di paese
Là nelle grandi città mi scippano e mi fanno la bua...


----------



## Eratò (25 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Quelli che temono il diverso


Io non considero ignorante la gente che ha paura del diverso o che ha paura
ma la gente che offende l'altro in base alla provenienza nord o sud basandosi 
su falsi luoghi comuni...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao, ho scoperto solo ora che la pensiamo davvero allo stesso modo!
> Avrai capito che questo modo è parecchio scomodo...
> Noi ci siamo arrivati dopo una tempesta che mi ha devastato, ma allo stesso tempo mi ha dato una grande opportunità di far fare al nostro matrimonio un salto di qualità (qui Joey si straccerà le vesti!:mrgreen.
> E ti posso dire che se in futuro dovrò dire a mio marito: "che bisogno avevi di mentirmi?" sarà finita fra noi.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ma perche alcuni tipi si ostinano a fare la differenza
> tra nord e sud?Sono stata in diverse regioni d'Italia
> ed ho avuto la fortuna di constatare che ci sono tanti
> di quei falsi miti quanti i granelli di sabbia.Quand'arrivai
> ...


Mi piace che cerchi portare del ragionevole in questo scontro. Ma temo sia inutile Eretteo si diverte proprio a insultare.


----------



## realista1 (25 Gennaio 2014)

E' inutile negare che il nord Italia si avvicina di + al concetto di paese anglosassone, che potrebbe rappresentare un punto di arrivo. E' inutile negare che nello sfacelo del centro-sud (dove sono nato, dove vivo, dove vivevano i miei padri, dove spero che non vivranno i miei figli....), c'è una fortissima responsabilità del popolo, bue ed in molti casi ignorante. Detto questo, mi viene spontaneo aggiungere un paio di cosettine:
- la prima, che il sud, cmq non ricco già allora, fù ferocemente depredato dai Piemontesi, esercito occupante, più che liberatore (discorso luuuunghissimo, complesso, ma sopratutto SCOMODO).
- la seconda, che anche il tanto favoleggiato, da molti, nord-italia, è lontano anni-luce dalle nazioni più evolute. Quindi, anche li da voi, c'è poco da stare allegri.....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Gennaio 2014)

Palomita ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi sono iscritta al forum perchè ho bisogno di parlare e di ricevere pareri, consigli.
> Ho 32 anni, fidanzata da 8, convivo da 5. L'estate prossima mi sposo. Sono innamorata del mio fidanzato (ne ero convinta fino a poche settimane fa).
> Da qualche tempo però flirto sul lavoro con un collega più grande (50), battute, occhiate...Un gioco innocente, nato per rendere più leggeri i turni di lavoro. La cosa però adesso mi sta sfuggendo un po' di mano. Ancora non c'è stato nessun approccio fisico (a parte sfioramenti di mani, mani sulle spalle ecc). Mi sento un verme ma devo ammettere che vorrei tanto fare questo passo. Razionalmene ho già fatto tutta la lista dei contro. So già che sarebbe una cazzata enorme ma... non riesco a togliermi dalla mente il sesso con lui.
> ...


Non ancora sposata e non vincolata dalla promessa solenne di fedeltà ti è concessa fare delle cazzate di cui potresti pentire quando invece sei sposata. Ci si sposa per mettere fine a queste storie e incertezze.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non ancora sposata e non vincolata dalla promessa solenne di fedeltà ti è concessa fare delle cazzate di cui potresti pentire quando invece sei sposata. Ci si sposa per mettere fine a queste storie e incertezze.


Per poi scoprire che....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (3 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Eret....vedi e'una questione di come ti poni...io sono stato benissimo a Bozen e dintorni,cosi'come a Salerno.Basta essere educati e rispettosi,delle usanze locali.


Guarda Lothar,pure io son stato bene in Alto Adige come in Puglia.
Ma dileggiare certi ignoranti,ogni tanto e' divertente.





danielacala ha detto:


> Ciò che scrive oscuro è offensivo
> Offensivo?
> Ma va la'   :rotfl:
> ti capisco
> ...


Proprio no.



oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa dirti?milioni di turisti scelgono roma e napoli per le loro vacanze,ci sarà un motivo....
> 
> Al  paese tuo ci stai tu,quella vacca delle donna tua,quel guardone di tuo  padre,e quella mutanda pazza di tua madre,che divertimenti vero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Hai detto male,ci SCENDONO a napoli e roma.
Per vedere come l'ignoranza puo' ridurre anche la piu' potente delle capitali.


----------



## parliamone (3 Febbraio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Guarda Lothar,pure io son stato bene in Alto Adige come in Puglia.
> Ma dileggiare certi ignoranti,ogni tanto e' divertente.
> 
> 
> ...


sei ricicciato? Rabarbaaaroooo? Cosi' arriva rabi e ti fa smammare come una mammoletta, povero caro


----------



## net (3 Febbraio 2014)

Io dalla mia, senza dilungarmi nè entrare in una disquisizione che reputo ridicola per sua stessa natura, vorrei solo dire che un gran numero di giovani iscritti alle università del nord provengono dal centro e dal sud. Dunque portano con sè la propria cultura centro-meridionale ed alimentano anche un discreto giro di soldi che fa comodo al nord. Da qui un "grazie sud" secondo me doveroso. 
D'altro canto, molti dal nord vengono giù per vacanze ecc, portando con sè la propria cultura ed alimentando un discreto giro di soldi che fa comodo al sud. Da qui un "grazie nord" altrettanto doveroso. Non c'è una barriera al centro, eh, ci si influenza da sempre e le due culture sono mescolate. 
Ho vissuto al nord, al centro, al sud. E l' unica cosa che ho capito è che l' italiano ha una spiccata ( quanto dettata dall' ignoranza ) tendenza alla generalizzazione. Il nord ed il sud sono semplicemente due punti cardinali, farne dei titoli di diversità lo trovo deprimente e sciocco. Che poi, la gente fredda, approfittatrice, accogliente, tirchia, stupida, generosa, rissosa, cattiva, calorosa, è distribuita molto bene tra nord, centro e sud. E si sposta, anche.


----------



## mic (3 Febbraio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Io dalla mia, senza dilungarmi nè entrare in una disquisizione che reputo ridicola per sua stessa natura, vorrei solo dire che un gran numero di giovani iscritti alle università del nord provengono dal centro e dal sud. Dunque portano con sè la propria cultura centro-meridionale ed alimentano anche un discreto giro di soldi che fa comodo al nord. Da qui un "grazie sud" secondo me doveroso.
> D'altro canto, molti dal nord vengono giù per vacanze ecc, portando con sè la propria cultura ed alimentando un discreto giro di soldi che fa comodo al sud. Da qui un "grazie nord" altrettanto doveroso. Non c'è una barriera al centro, eh, ci si influenza da sempre e le due culture sono mescolate.
> Ho vissuto al nord, al centro, al sud. E l' unica cosa che ho capito è che l' italiano ha una spiccata ( quanto dettata dall' ignoranza ) tendenza alla generalizzazione. Il nord ed il sud sono semplicemente due punti cardinali, farne dei titoli di diversità lo trovo deprimente e sciocco. Che poi, la gente fredda, approfittatrice, accogliente, tirchia, stupida, generosa, rissosa, cattiva, calorosa, è distribuita molto bene tra nord, centro e sud. E si sposta, anche.


Se non ci fossi, dovrebbero invitarti a venire qui!:smile::smile:


----------



## net (3 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Se non ci fossi, dovrebbero invitarti a venire qui!:smile::smile:


 se mi invitassi tu verrei di corsa


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Io dalla mia, senza dilungarmi nè entrare in una disquisizione che reputo ridicola per sua stessa natura, vorrei solo dire che un gran numero di giovani iscritti alle università del nord provengono dal centro e dal sud. Dunque portano con sè la propria cultura centro-meridionale ed alimentano anche un discreto giro di soldi che fa comodo al nord. Da qui un "grazie sud" secondo me doveroso.
> D'altro canto, molti dal nord vengono giù per vacanze ecc, portando con sè la propria cultura ed alimentando un discreto giro di soldi che fa comodo al sud. Da qui un "grazie nord" altrettanto doveroso. Non c'è una barriera al centro, eh, ci si influenza da sempre e le due culture sono mescolate.
> Ho vissuto al nord, al centro, al sud. E l' unica cosa che ho capito è che l' italiano ha una spiccata ( quanto dettata dall' ignoranza ) tendenza alla generalizzazione. Il nord ed il sud sono semplicemente due punti cardinali, farne dei titoli di diversità lo trovo deprimente e sciocco. Che poi, la gente fredda, approfittatrice, accogliente, tirchia, stupida, generosa, rissosa, cattiva, calorosa, è distribuita molto bene tra nord, centro e sud. E si sposta, anche.


quoto e approvo con piacere


----------



## Eretteo (6 Febbraio 2014)

parliamone ha detto:


> sei ricicciato? Rabarbaaaroooo? Cosi' arriva  rabi e ti fa smammare come una mammoletta, povero caro


E' tipico degli esseri inferiori chiamare rinforzi e starsene a guardare dietro le trincee.
Minimo voti per un baffettato sinistroide.





net ha detto:


> Io dalla mia, senza dilungarmi nè entrare in una disquisizione che reputo ridicola per sua stessa natura,
> E invece proprio per questo ti ci tuffi a pesce
> vorrei solo dire che un gran numero di giovani iscritti alle università del nord provengono dal centro e dal sud.
> Certo,fisso  di terronazzi che dichiarano il reddito di un vibrione e vengono su con  appartamento elargito dalla facolta' e tasse decurtate,tanto ci pensano  gli indigeni a pagare per tutti.
> ...


Infatti,caso mai non bastassero quelli che gia' arrivano a pioggia.
Dorata.


----------



## oscuro (6 Febbraio 2014)

*Ahh*



Eretteo ha detto:


> E' tipico degli esseri inferiori chiamare rinforzi e starsene a guardare dietro le trincee.
> Minimo voti per un baffettato sinistroide.
> 
> 
> ...


Ahha ma allora è una questione di famiglia?anche a te piace la pioggia dorata?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nicola (6 Febbraio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Io dalla mia, senza dilungarmi nè entrare in una disquisizione che reputo ridicola per sua stessa natura, vorrei solo dire che un gran numero di giovani iscritti alle università del nord provengono dal centro e dal sud. Dunque portano con sè la propria cultura centro-meridionale ed alimentano anche un discreto giro di soldi che fa comodo al nord. Da qui un "grazie sud" secondo me doveroso.
> D'altro canto, molti dal nord vengono giù per vacanze ecc, portando con sè la propria cultura ed alimentando un discreto giro di soldi che fa comodo al sud. Da qui un "grazie nord" altrettanto doveroso. Non c'è una barriera al centro, eh, ci si influenza da sempre e le due culture sono mescolate.
> Ho vissuto al nord, al centro, al sud. E l' unica cosa che ho capito è che l' italiano ha una spiccata ( quanto dettata dall' ignoranza ) tendenza alla generalizzazione. Il nord ed il sud sono semplicemente due punti cardinali, farne dei titoli di diversità lo trovo deprimente e sciocco. Che poi, la gente fredda, approfittatrice, accogliente, tirchia, stupida, generosa, rissosa, cattiva, calorosa, è distribuita molto bene tra nord, centro e sud. E si sposta, anche.


clap, clap, clap. Bravissima.


----------



## nicola (6 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Se non ci fossi, dovrebbero invitarti a venire qui!:smile::smile:


no no, meglio che stia qui in puglia!!


----------



## Eretteo (7 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahha ma allora è una questione di famiglia?anche a te piace la pioggia dorata?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E' ottima nei bioreattori.
Ma puzza quasi come i terroni.
Di certo e' piu' utile.
Ma ci vuol  veramente poco.


----------

